# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  The 90 Days WILD Project

## edge0125

So I decided to make a thread about my WILD Project.  What I’m doing is, for the next 90 days; I’m going to learn, practice and perfect the WILD technique.  My goal is that by then end of the 90 days, I’ll be able to have at least one WILD every night.  

So this thread will be somewhat like a blog of my research, I’m going to attempt WILD at least once every night;  so every day I’ll be updating and writing what I did, what happened, what worked and what didn’t work.  Hopefully by the end of the 90 days I’ll be able to have WILD’s at will.


Also, anyone that wants to join me on my 90 day quest is more than welcome to do so.




If anyone wants to contact me, either send me a pm or email me at [email protected]

----------


## edge0125

.
.
.
Day1:

So today my goal is to read about LD and the WILD method, so I can become more familiar with different techniques that people use.  I'm going to try to at least get a general idea of what i can do tonight to have a WILD.  So, tonight I’m going to do the WBTB method and then attempt a WILD.

----------


## knecht

I think I may join you in your WILD quest, Edge  :tongue2: 

Have you seen the FILD technique -> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=4779 ?

It sounds quite interesting, I'm going to set my alarm for 3 hours after I sleep tonight and have a go at it. I've also heard about Reverse Blinking, which is supposed to help with sleep paralysis?

Good luck with your WBTB tonight, I'll post back here if I'm successful tonight.

----------


## edge0125

> I think I may join you in your WILD quest, Edge 
> 
> Have you seen the FILD technique -> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=4779 ?
> 
> It sounds quite interesting, I'm going to set my alarm for 3 hours after I sleep tonight and have a go at it. I've also heard about Reverse Blinking, which is supposed to help with sleep paralysis?
> 
> Good luck with your WBTB tonight, I'll post back here if I'm successful tonight.



Awesome.

Yes i have read it before, i'll definitely try it sometime.

----------


## edge0125

.
.
Day 2:

I attempted to WILD today.  Unfortunately i was unsuccessful.  i woke up at around 3am, i didn't get out of bed or anything, i juts laid there and attempted to be aware while falling asleep (somehow i just fell asleep).  
Then i woke up at around 6:15am by some sound i heard outside, i got up to get a drink of water, i went on the forums really quick.
I then went back to bed, i tried to relax my body and keep my mind quiet.  After a few minutes i felt my body relax more and more, my arms and legs felt kind of numb, almost like there was something somewhat heavy over me (I don't think this was SP, because if i tried to move i could have.)  

I tried to focus on my breathing, to quiet my mind.  Now from what i read yesterday, the next step would have been hypnagogic images and sounds. For whatever reason, that never happened, i think i became to awake by getting out of bed.  My alarm then went off at 7am and i had to get ready to go to class.


So for tonight what I'm going to do is try to find that sweet spot between awake and tired.  I'm also going to try and read up more on WILD, and attempt to figure out what i did wrong on my first attempt.

----------


## knecht

I was somewhat similar...
My alarm went off at 2:30, I remember turning it off but not properly trying the FILD technique, just falling back to sleep. I'll try again tonight, hopefully with more success  :smiley:

----------


## jarrhead

I will join, starting tonight.


I don't remember turning off my alarm 3 out of the past for nights. Also to say I had no recall those three nights, and a lucid dream and sleep paralysis with awesome hallucinations the night I do remember.

----------


## Jhony

I'll join as well, seems like it'll work and with you guys doing it along I won't forget or be too lazy to do it.

----------


## Muggler

> .
> .
> 
> Then i woke up at around 6:15am by some sound i heard outside, i got up to get a drink of water, i went on the forums really quick.
> .



I was just reading some of your entries when I spotted this. Do not use electronic devices with bright screens! They wake up your brain way too much, and you do not want this! Stay away from any bright light in fact. Sorry to intrude, just thought I would inform you though.

----------


## edge0125

> I was just reading some of your entries when I spotted this. Do not use electronic devices with bright screens! They wake up your brain way too much, and you do not want this! Stay away from any bright light in fact. Sorry to intrude, just thought I would inform you though.



hey thanks for the advice.  Yea i think you're right, i think i woke my brain up too much, plus it was late morning.  I'll definitely make a note of that.


jarrhead and Jhony, glad you guys are joining us.  Hopefully we will all be successful at the end of the 90 days.

----------


## LRT

I'm not going to join as I've already decided WILD is not for me, but I wish you luck!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I think i'll join in too.  I'm in college, so i might not be able to report in every day, but i'll try.  One of my new years resolutions was to perfect VILD which is a variation of WILD.  But i guess i should perfect WILD first since VILD seems to be a little more difficult.  I think by joining in; that will give me a feel of accountability to everybody else who is working in this project; so that will give me more motivation.  More motivation should mean a higher chance for success.

For anybody who doesn't know what VILD or V-WILD is, or is looking for a great guide, check out this guide. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=40861

----------


## sora12

If it was summer vacation I'd probably try this out. In fact, maybe I will do something like this in the summer. Anyways, good luck with your project. I look forward to seeing more of your progress.  :smiley:

----------


## edge0125

> If it was summer vacation I'd probably try this out. In fact, maybe I will do something like this in the summer. Anyways, good luck with your project. I look forward to seeing more of your progress.



Come on thats no excuse  ::D: .

I had to wake up at 7am this morning and go to physics II, and i still made time for LD.

im joking btw. i've wanted to do this for a while, i remember last semester i was soo busy, i didn't have the free time for anything.  
Im kind of forcing myself to learn and improve as much as i can before summer.

----------


## Jhony

I told myself I was going to do LDing over the Winter Break...never happened. So yep, using this time the same as edge.

----------


## AndresLD

I had 2 WILDs last night, and realized WILD might be the technique for me! So, I decided to join you guys. I'll count today as day 1.

Day 1:
I woke up at 5:00 AM, laid in bed for half an hour, suddenly I got into sleep paralysis. My body was completely paralyzed, I didn't have any HI's, but definitely got a HS, I could hear a song I have in my Ipod and it sounded 100% real. My body felt really heavy, but I wasn't scared at any moment, in fact I was very relaxed. It felt like my body was "spinning", being dragged towards the song. Then I was in my bed again, but I knew it was a dream. I stood up and did a RC, it was a fact, I was dreaming. I added some light, but the dream was extremely hard to stabilize, my head felt very heavy, like when I was in SP. I woke up.

WILDed again, this time I was able to stabilize the dream about 5 minutes into the dream. I got out of my room and went downstairs, I decided to throw a ki blast, and this made me have a false awakening, then I had trouble stabilizing the dream and woke up.


I'll wake up at 5:00 AM tomorrow, and report back with results  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

Day 2:
Woke up at 4:00, didn't get out of bed, fell asleep.
Woke up at 5:00, didn't get out of bed, fell asleep again.

Mistakes: didn't get out of bed, gave up on concentrating on the sound my fan made after 2 minutes.

tomorrow morning: get out of bed when I wake up, go to the washroom and have a sip of water. Try harder to put my attention on the sound made by my fan.

----------


## Motumz

I'll also join. I will be doing *WBTB*'s every night. I will also try *FILD*'s on occasion.

Also, if I have the time during the day, I will try *WILD*'ing.

My project starts tonight at *3AM*. I'll post tonight's results as soon as possible.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Cool idea and great momentum  ::D:  Keep it up and you will be dream masters by the end of the 90 days.

----------


## knecht

> Keep it up and you will be dream masters by the end of the 90 days.



If only! I had another failed attempt tonight, perhaps I'm not motivated enough in the bleariness of the night to stay away for long enough. 
Thanks for the link to the VILD guide Dark_Grimmjow! I've had a bit of a read through it, I think I'm going to try this technique tonight. It seems to be more suited to me in that it'll let me 'involve' myself more in the dreamscene, hopefully keeping my mind awake a bit more.

Good luck everyone else - and Wow! Loads more people have joined this thread. Maybe we will all be "Dream Masters" after 90 days...

----------


## edge0125

.
.
Day 3:

2 WILD attempt.  Unfortunately i failed again.  But i'm starting to see what im doing wrong.  So im going back to the drawing board and make a few changes for tonight

5:30am - I woke up, and then went back to bed (i attempted to stay aware, but again i somehow fell asleep)
6:00am - I woke up, then the same thing happened again.


Tonight i'm gonna wake up at 4am and 5:30am.  Im gonna try to wake my brain up by getting out of bed, i'll probably stay up for about 1-5 mins before going back to bed.  This time im also going to use the 61 Point Relaxation Technique; and im going to follow seekers WILD guide

----------


## enannanfemma

since i've had a few DILDs but no WILDs at all i'm going to join in aswell!  :smiley: 

It would be pretty incredible to experience the real transition between physical world and dream, whenever you want to.

I'll update tomorrow! Good luck to everyone

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Thanks for the link to the VILD guide Dark_Grimmjow! I've had a bit of a read through it, I think I'm going to try this technique tonight. It seems to be more suited to me in that it'll let me 'involve' myself more in the dreamscene, hopefully keeping my mind awake a bit more.



No problem knecht.  :smiley:   That's the best and most in-depth guide i've seen on VILDing.

Since this is my first recorded day, i'll call it day 1 for me.

Day 1:

I went to sleep some time after 11:15 p.m.  I set an alarm to wake me up 6 hrs. later.  The alarm woke me up at 5:15 a.m.  I got up to use the bathroom and went straight back to bed.  I started to try WILD, but i felt like i was too awake to go to sleep.  I eventually lost track of doing a WILD and fell asleep. Fail.

I think i was too awake to be able to WILD quickly enough.  I'm going to try 4 and half hours after going to sleep tonight.  I've had successful WILD's before, but i just can't remember exactly what it was that i did.

----------


## Jhony

Day 2: 

Yestarday night I wasn't able to achieve a WILD. Went to bed at 11:00 P.M. (bad idea), and woked up at 5:30. I was accustomed to my internal alarm always waking me up around 4, so I didn't rely on my alarm. Took some time for me to get up, so  don't know whether or not, I woke up earlier, and just drifted on to off. I finnaly got up and went to the bathroom and back to try to do a WILD.

Didn't feel any sleep paralysis and I fell back asleep. I need to sleep earlier and maybe set an alarm to insure I will have at least an hour to WILD.

----------


## speedoman

Ive never had a lucid dream before, im thinking what i need is just dedication, and this sounds like a good task. Im gonna join you guys today. ::lol::

----------


## AndresLD

> Ive never had a lucid dream before, im thinking what i need is just dedication, and this sounds like a good task. Im gonna join you guys today.



You should really give WILD a shot, Marcelo  :wink2:

----------


## jarrhead

> You should really give WILD a shot, Marcelo



Take it from this guy! I know firsthand!  :boogie:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 2:

I went to sleep sometime after 11p.m.  I set my alarm for 4 and a half hours later.  It woke me up at 3:30a.m.  I tried to WILD for about an hour.  I only made it to sp.  I was lying on my right side when sp hit me.  It felt like my knees were lifting into the air, but then it faded away.  I fell asleep and woke up at about 5:20 a.m. And tried again this time i WILDed successfully.  When i got into the dream, i couldn't open my eyes because when i did; the dream was blurry (like my eyes were watery) and they were really heavy too.  I sat up in the bed and rubbed my hands together to stabilize the dream.  Eventually i was able to get out of my bed.  My walking was a little impaired at first, but it stabilized eventually.

----------


## Motumz

*Day 2:*

I woke up at *5AM* to try to *WILD*. First, I tried the *FILD* method and failed after 5 or so minutes _(it is supposed to work very quickly)_. I then went back to my bed and tried to *WILD*.

I woke up the next morning bummed that I didn't go lucid. Though I was very pleased that I recalled 3 vivid dreams.

----------


## knecht

Last night was reasonably interesting...

I had a go at the VILD technique without a WBTB, as soon as I went to bed. I don't remember that much about it, I know that I started creating a couple of landscapes. I remember being in some snowy tundra, but I don't think I slipped from that visualisation into a dream.
I did have a small lucid moment though, of me being in darkness and seeing a clock go too fast. Rather random  :tongue2:

----------


## edge0125

*Day 4:*

I woke up at 4am, i didn't get out of bed again (i was suppose to get up for at least a few minutes).  I tried to wild, but somehow fell asleep; i did try the 61 point relaxation at night (11pm) and it really did relax your body.
So i'm back to the drawing board, hopefully i'll have success tonight.  I'm gonna research some WILD exit techniques tonight, and hopefully i'll succeed tonight.

Mistakes: Either im too awake, or too tired when doing WBTB.  I either stay up and cant fall asleep, or im too tired and fall asleep without realizing it.
Solution: I think i need to find that spot where i'm right in between awake and tired. so tonight when i do WBTB im gonna try and get up for a few minutes, but leave any lights etc... off.  I also changed the alarm on my cell phone to a more gentle song where the volume raises gradually (i also memorized the buttons so that i can reset it to go off an hour later without looking at the bright screen)

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Mistakes: Either im too awake, or too tired when doing WBTB.  I either stay up and cant fall asleep, or im too tired and fall asleep without realizing it.



I think i have the same problem.  The first time i woke up at 3:30 a.m.; i just couldn't go back to sleep.  Most of the time i'm too awake to have a successful WILD.  I got lucky later on in the night, but i need to find that sweet spot too.  I need to be awake enough to WILD and sleepy enough to sleep.  Once we find that balance, i think we'll have alot more WILD's.

If i do a WBTB, i can only stay up for a few minutes, or a will probably be too awake.

----------


## edge0125

> I think i have the same problem.  The first time i woke up at 3:30 a.m.; i just couldn't go back to sleep.  Most of the time i'm too awake to have a successful WILD.  I got lucky later on in the night, but i need to find that sweet spot too.  I need to be awake enough to WILD and sleepy enough to sleep.  Once we find that balance, i think we'll have alot more WILD's.
> 
> If i do a WBTB, i can only stay up for a few minutes, or a will probably be too awake.



Yea i think so too.  I'm thinking 1-3 minutes should be good for me, anything more and i feel i'll become too awake.

----------


## speedoman

*Day 1*

I laid on my back the floor beside my bed before goign to sleep for about 10 min. Then I stood up, and laid on back with my arms by my sides on my bed. I tried to concentrate on my breathing or the sound of the fan. I started feeling twitches and my body numbing. I never entered SP. I think my problem was that i stopped paying attention to my breathing.

My alarm went of at 5 am and i tried the FILD technique. I felt the same sensation of numbness as earlier. After 2 min i did a reality check by pinching my nose but i was still awaken. 

Tonight when i start feeling the twitches im gonna start creating images in my mind and hopefully slip into SP.

----------


## speedoman

> You should really give WILD a shot, Marcelo



Yeah Andres!! I want a LD so badly!! ::D:

----------


## Jhony

Day 3: Not a sucess.

While I was able to wake up at 4:00 just from my internal clock, I wasn't able to WILD or get SP. After what seemed like minutes of struggling to get up to use the bathroom (I was very tired), I went and used the bathroom, and came back to bed. It seemed like the moment I got into a comfortable spot I passed out and woke up to go to school.

I do remember at least counting to get SP, but I don't know.

----------


## AndresLD

> Take it from this guy! I know firsthand!



You know it jarrhead  :wink2: 





> Yeah Andres!! I want a LD so badly!!



Don't worry, just keep trying and it will come  :tongue2: 




Day 3:
Well, set up my alarm to wake me up at 5:00 AM, but either it didn't go off, I unconsciously turned it off, or aliens abducted be between 4:45 and 5:15 so I didn't hear it. 
Anyways, then I woke up at 7:20, and since I didn't have school today I tried to WILD, but I was too lazy to get up, so I fell asleep.

Tomorrow morning: I'll put 2 alarms, one at 5:00, and one at 5:05, I WILL get out of bed this time.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 3:

I went to sleep some time after midnight.  I set an alarm to go off at 4:30 a.m.  Before the alarm woke me up, i had a short DILD.  When the alarm went off i made a mistake.  I'm using my itouch as an alarm.  So first i have to hit the snooze button to get the alarm to stop making noise, but then i'm supposed to turn it off completely after that.  I forgot to turn it off completely.  While i was trying to do WILD, my alarm went off again.  It woke me up way too much, to the point where i was too awake to do WILD.  Next time i'll remember to be more careful.  At least i had a DILD.  I'm going to try 4 and a half hours again next time.

----------


## jarrhead

I have found that while it is fun when I successfully WILD, I rarely do. I don't think I can do this project.  Although, I will be attempting to WILD every night. On top of my VOSSA technique.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 4

Went to bed at 1:30, set my alarm to wake me up at 6:00. I woke up, got out of my bed, 30 seconds later went back to bed. I was counting my breaths and at about 50 I decided to stop because I was too tired, basically I gave up and went to sleep.

Tomorrow morning: KEEP COUNTING MY BREATHS.

----------


## Jhony

Day 4: No dice.

I wasn't able to achieve a WILD but I was able to remember 3 dreams in one night where I was on a cold spell of remembering dreams for like a month or two. 

Same scedule, I went to bed around 10:00 and relied on my internal clock to wake my body up. Successful so far, my body woke itself up around 5:00 and since it was a weeked I was sure enought to have time to try WILD. Struggled again to get up, but after I did I went to bed determined to WILD. 

Instead of the breathing method, I went for the counting, which helped loads. This was where I had trouble, I couldn't enter SP. I would keep counting to around 50-60 and I would wander off until I would remember and count over agian. It was then that I drifted off on and off. I would sleep and wake up like 20 minutes later, try the counting method, and fall asleep again. I remember one time my arm was tingling, but that was it. My whole body also felt like it wasn't there at times, but it never lasted any longer than until I realized it.

While I faild at WILD, I see I need to find a way to enter SP. At least I got 3 dreams out of it, which will help me remember my WILD when I acheive it.

----------


## edge0125

*Day 5:*

I woke up at 5am, i was extremely tired so i didn't get up, i just laid in bed and tried to become somewhat more aware and awake.  Then like 3 mins later i start hearing hypnagogic sounds, i then felt like a wave of vibrations throughout my entire body.  
Everything was still dark, there was no images or anything. So i thought i was asleep still, i then remember opening my eyes slightly and i remember seeing my door open.  So i decided to lay for a few more minutes to see what happens.
I then wake up at around 7am, first thing i did was look around and i saw that my door was closed (i always sleep with my door closed.).  So i'm pretty sure that earlier i experienced a false awakening of some sort.
I then tried to wild again. i did the 60 point relaxation technique and my entire body felt really heavy and numb; at this point i think i was too awake, i probably laid there for a good 30 mins and nothing happened.

----------


## AndresLD

> *Day 5:*
> 
> I then wake up at around 7am, first thing i did was look around and i saw that my door was closed (i always sleep with my door closed.).  So i'm pretty sure that earlier i experienced a false awakening of some sort.



You were really close!! Next time, do a RC  :tongue2: .

----------


## deathxel

i will join you guys even though i am a few days late. I have never WILDed and have only had very vague DILDs. Wish me luck, im starting tonight.

----------


## edge0125

> You were really close!! Next time, do a RC .



i know, i was so bummed out.  I will definitely do a RC next time.

----------


## edge0125

> i will join you guys even though i am a few days late. I have never WILDed and have only had very vague DILDs. Wish me luck, im starting tonight.



Hey deathxel, im glad your joining us.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I've found that it's easier to WILD when i wake up at certain 90 minute intervals, by doing this, you can usually hit near the beginning of a REM cycle.  Look towards the end of this article: http://www.spiritual.com.au/articles...-rem-sleep.htm

It seems to help to stick to 90 minute intervals when waking to do the WILD.  Like i've been trying 4hrs. 30mins. (90mins. + 90mins. + 90mins.).  I would like to wake up after 6hrs. of sleep because i would have a longer REM period, which means if i have a successful WILD; i'll have a longer, more vivid ld.  I would say the minimum would be 3hrs. after first going to bed, because you would only be in the 2nd REM cycle of the night.  I hope some people find this helpful.  If you try this, try waking up at 3hrs., 4hrs. 30mins., 6hrs., or even 7hrs. 30mins after first going to bed.  Later REM cycles are supposed to be longer and more vivid.  I find that if i try after 6hrs. that i'm too awake to WILD, but just try whatever works best for you.  I've probably only WILD'ed a total of 10 or so times, so i'm definitely no expert.  This is just what seems to work for me.  Good luck to everybody!  I'm going to try 4hrs. 30mins. again tonight.  I just have to remember to cut my alarm off completely this time.

----------


## edge0125

> I've found that it's easier to WILD when i wake up at certain 90 minute intervals, by doing this, you can usually hit near the beginning of a REM cycle.  Look towards the end of this article: http://www.spiritual.com.au/articles...-rem-sleep.htm
> 
> It seems to help to stick to 90 minute intervals when waking to do the WILD.  Like i've been trying 4hrs. 30mins. (90mins. + 90mins. + 90mins.).  I would like to wake up after 6hrs. of sleep because i would have a longer REM period, which means if i have a successful WILD; i'll have a longer, more vivid ld.  I would say the minimum would be 3hrs. after first going to bed, because you would only be in the 2nd REM cycle of the night.  I hope some people find this helpful.  If you try this, try waking up at 3hrs., 4hrs. 30mins., 6hrs., or even 7hrs. 30mins after first going to bed.  Later REM cycles are supposed to be longer and more vivid.  I find that if i try after 6hrs. that i'm too awake to WILD, but just try whatever works best for you.  I've probably only WILD'ed a total of 10 or so times, so i'm definitely no expert.  This is just what seems to work for me.  Good luck to everybody!  I'm going to try 4hrs. 30mins. again tonight.  I just have to remember to cut my alarm off completely this time.



I will definitely try this tonight

----------


## knecht

I had lucidity tonight! Excellent!

I was trying the VILD technique, and placed myself in a forest landscape. It wasn't very 'well-made'; I found it quite difficult to hold everything together. I tried to start walking in the environment because I was worried that I would lose the visualisation if I just left it steady. I had an odd thought (not sure where this came from...) that there might be a monster I'd created called the 'Melster' in the forest, so I headed for the edge of the trees.

This was the odd bit. I was expecting the environment to steadily get more realistic as I fell nearer sleep. What actually happened was there was this sudden 'shift', which turned everything far more clear, and there wasn't a problem with keeping everything steady in my head. I realised that this must be what a proper dream looks like rather than just imagination. There was a big grassy hill down from the forest; I jumped off the top and tried to fly. (It was more sort of gentle gliding rather than proper flight).

I must have lost lucidity later on in the dream; I can't remember that much of it apart from the beginning. I'm still happy the technique worked  :smiley: 


I did this after waking up naturally very soon after I went to sleep (I'm sure it was only an hour or two after I fell asleep for the first time). I did try the technique the first time I went to sleep, creating a sort of icy tower, but I didn't experience the 'shift' I did the second time.

TL;DR
WILDed successfully  ::D:

----------


## AndresLD

Ok I woke up 5 minutes ago (4.5 hours into my sleep), went to the washroom for a sip of water. Now I'm in bed and will try to WILD, wish me luck  ::D:

----------


## knecht

Good luck  ::D:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 4:

Went to sleep around 12:30 last night.  Woke up at 5:00 a.m. to try WILD.  First i went to the bathroom, only opening my eyes when i had to.  When i got back to bed, i started trying, but i must have fallen asleep because next thing i know; it is after 6:00 a.m.  Fail!  I should go to bed earlier tonight.  I've got a bad habit of staying up too late.  On top of that, i worked today, so i was more tired than i normally would have been.  Oh well, better luck next time.

Successful nights: 1 out of 4

----------


## XeL

This is a good idea, I'll keep an eye on this thread.

----------


## edge0125

Day 6:

I woke up at around 4:30, i got up for like 2 mins, then went back to bed and attempted to WILD.  I guess i zoned off for like a min, next thing i know is waking at 9am.

Also i've been remembering my dreams every time i wake up now, so my recall is definitely improving by each night.

Today im going to read a couple of guides on WILD, then im going to choose like 1 or 2 and really work on making them work for me.  

Tonight im going to try to stay completely aware, and try one of the WILD methods. im going to set my alarm to go off in 90 mins interval.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 5:

Woke up at 5:30, went to the washroom and had a sip of water. Went back to bed and starting focusing on my breaths. I counted until 150 breaths but then figured out it wasn't working. I decided to focus on the sound made by my fan. After a while I decided to give up because I had been awake for more than an hour, so I went to sleep.

Again, failed. However I recalled 3 vivid dreams this morning, and 2 normal dreams  :smiley:

----------


## edge0125

> I had lucidity tonight! Excellent!
> 
> I was trying the VILD technique, and placed myself in a forest landscape. It wasn't very 'well-made'; I found it quite difficult to hold everything together. I tried to start walking in the environment because I was worried that I would lose the visualisation if I just left it steady. I had an odd thought (not sure where this came from...) that there might be a monster I'd created called the 'Melster' in the forest, so I headed for the edge of the trees.
> 
> This was the odd bit. I was expecting the environment to steadily get more realistic as I fell nearer sleep. What actually happened was there was this sudden 'shift', which turned everything far more clear, and there wasn't a problem with keeping everything steady in my head. I realised that this must be what a proper dream looks like rather than just imagination. There was a big grassy hill down from the forest; I jumped off the top and tried to fly. (It was more sort of gentle gliding rather than proper flight).
> 
> I must have lost lucidity later on in the dream; I can't remember that much of it apart from the beginning. I'm still happy the technique worked 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bro!


Hopefully I'll be successful soon.

----------


## Jhony

> Day 6:
> 
> I woke up at around 4:30, i got up for like 2 mins, then went back to bed and attempted to WILD.  I guess i zoned off for like a min, next thing i know is waking at 9am.
> 
> Also i've been remembering my dreams every time i wake up now, so my recall is definitely improving by each night.
> 
> Today im going to read a couple of guides on WILD, then im going to choose like 1 or 2 and really work on making them work for me.  
> 
> Tonight im going to try to stay completely aware, and try one of the WILD methods. im going to set my alarm to go off in 90 mins interval.



Thanks to your thread and the motivation of others here, I got back into LD, and able to remember 7 dreams of the past 2 days I started this. I know this along with a few more days I would be able to clearly remember my LD dream when I have on. 

Day 5: Nada

Same thing, went to bed at 10:00, used internal clock to wake me up around 4-5. Got up used the restroom and tried to LD. Fell asleep after some time. 

Quick Question: When I woke up, I felt not tired anymore, so does that meant that I wouldn't have been able to LD?

----------


## deathxel

Day 1:

Failed but had a very vague DEILD, although I was too confused and tired to comprehend what happened or if I had any control.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Here's a new spin on doing a WILD; it's called CCILD.  To me, it kind of sounds like a type of VILD.  Here's the thread for it: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=89881 

I might try to work this into my attempt tonight.  I might use this as a kind of VILD.  Instead of making up my own character, i might just pick somebody that i want in my ld; like Jessica Alba.  ::D:   Anyway, good luck everybody.  I'll report in tomorrow on how this goes.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I'm attempting to WILD myself, and would love to get in on this project. If I achieve one it'll likely be long after you guys all get your first WILDs, but I won't let that get me down. I'll prepare a small notebook to keep track of my WILD reports. 

So, ah, am I in?  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

> So, ah, am I in?



Why not  :tongue2: !

----------


## Clyde Machine

Woo! I'm starting up a small notebook for me to jot down significant things for me to keep track of regarding WILDing, to supplement my daily Dream Journal.  ::D:  On the first page, so I can flip back to it anytime, I'm writing down a small list of things to avoid and ideas of what to do during WBTB.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

Mind if I give you some advice?

Try to keep a steady schedule... go to bed at the same time every night, wake up at the same time every morning. Then your internal clock will be able to regulate itself. After that you can find the best time for you to attempt your WILD... set your alarm to go off 3 hours after you go to bed a few nights, then 4 hours, then 5, and 6. Hopefully with this experiment you can find the best time to attempt your WILD. 

Also if none of the above times seem to work try 30 min in between times: 3:30, 4:30, etc...

----------


## Jamal

This is an amazing idea and I'm in! I just don't have an alarm clock :S. I'm very familiar with the WILD technique and have succeeded during day time naps only. Sadly the reason is because for all the years I've been into LDing (8ish) I haven't tried using an alarm clock... LAZY! anyways great idea! Everyone who is in on this will be motivating each other with their successes and so I cannot wait to embark on the journey with you lot!

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Mind if I give you some advice?
> 
> Try to keep a steady schedule... go to bed at the same time every night, wake up at the same time every morning. Then your internal clock will be able to regulate itself. After that you can find the best time for you to attempt your WILD... set your alarm to go off 3 hours after you go to bed a few nights, then 4 hours, then 5, and 6. Hopefully with this experiment you can find the best time to attempt your WILD. 
> 
> Also if none of the above times seem to work try 30 min in between times: 3:30, 4:30, etc...



I've only tried it at 6 and 5 hours from sleeping, and had my alarm for tonight set at 4:45. I'll try to keep a steady wake-up schedule, since I go to bed consistently prior to midnight, and am asleep shortly thereafter. I have college on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, and on those days I wake at 6:30/7AM, and on the other four days I wake between 8:30 and 10.
Thanks for that post, I'll try to regulate my sleep schedule a little more steadily to remove more variables.

----------


## Motumz

Umm yea, I kinda had a 'fun' weekend haha. A shit ton of drugs, and last night I *OD*'d on some pills. I'm going to let my body recover for a couple days, and I'll get right back on to the project.

----------


## deathxel

Day 2:

Another failure. I need to put more effort to stay awake when I wake up or else I will just fall asleep again

----------


## Reverie Phantom

> I've only tried it at 6 and 5 hours from sleeping, and had my alarm for tonight set at 4:45. I'll try to keep a steady wake-up schedule, since I go to bed consistently prior to midnight, and am asleep shortly thereafter. I have college on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, and on those days I wake at 6:30/7AM, and on the other four days I wake between 8:30 and 10.
> Thanks for that post, I'll try to regulate my sleep schedule a little more steadily to remove more variables.



No prob.

Yeah for some people it takes as little as 3 hours to get into a full blown REM period. I've heard countless WILD attempts failed because they are getting up TOO LATE. ha ha kind of ironic if you think about it.

----------


## edge0125

Day 7:

I forgot to set my alarm. i'm an idiot.
I did remember two dreams when i woke up though.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 5:

I went to bed at about 11:45p.m.  I set an alarm at 4:15 a.m., but i woke up about twenty minutes before it went off.  So i tried WILD, but just layed there for about 45 minutes and nothing happened.  I fell asleep and had an awesome DILD.  I tried DEILD after that ld ended.  Sp started to creep from the tips of my toes all the way up to my chest.  It stopped at my chest because i got distracted by the traffic going down the highway next to my house.  Too many stupid semi-trucks going up and down the road.  The sp faded and i just decided to go to sleep.  If i had already had my earplugs in, i probably could have went all the way.  I'm going to try to wake up 3hrs. after going to bed this time.

Successful nights: 1 out of 5

----------


## Jhony

Day 6: No progress...at all

Did the usual things, but wasn't successful. Didn't even remember any dreams  :Sad:

----------


## Clyde Machine

_(As transferred from a little notebook I'm keeping to keep track of my progress.)_
Day 1: 1.24.10/1.25.10
Before Attempt: After previous attempts at WILDing I've determined my problem to be lack of internal attention, specifically INTERRUPTED internal attention, mainly caused by the TV after achieving what feels to me like SP. I can't get to the transition if I can't keep a clear mind!

After Attempt: Woke up too much during resting sleep, didn't get enough to stay awake to the SP phase. Attempted 3 times. Will try napping later today.

Nap: 1.25.10
Before: It's 3:03PM now, overcast outside and little noise in the house. Gonna go over my checklist in a moment and try WILDing even though I know that what I need right now is just to sleep.

After: Closest I've ever been, but still no success. Achieved undeniable SP, earplugs worked GREAT. Felt like I was stopped at the transition this time, dipping in and out of dreams/sleep. Laid for 1:30 hours before rolling over and getting non-lucid sleep.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 6:

I had set my alarm to wake me up at 5:00, but at 4:57 my body woke itself off, I was impressed. I turned my alarm off but was too lazy to get up. Needless to say, I was back sleeping in less than a minute.

Tomorrow morning: GET OUT OF BED YOU LAZY F#CK

----------


## edge0125

Day 8:

Failure again.

It looks like im gonna have to change things a bit.  
Throughout my first week it seems like im making the same mistake every night.  My dream recall has improved, but i still have not been able to have a WILD.  

So im going back to the drawing board to see what i can do differently.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 6:

Another failure for me.  I set an alarm for 3 hours after going to bed, but i woke up about 30 minutes before it was supposed to go off.  It was too short of time for me to go back to sleep before the alarm would go off.  So i tried WILD then, but accidently fell asleep unaware.  I would like to stick to 90 minute intervals but i might try naturely waking up for WILD for a few days.  I hate that i've only gotten 1 WILD in 6 days.  Just have to keep trying.  Don't give up everybody.

Successful nights: 1 out of 6

----------


## Clyde Machine

Day 2: 1.25.10-1.26.10
Before: Up after 6 hours sleep. Feel great and awake, ready to WILD.
After: Fell asleep before SP set in. Must'nt have WBTB'ed long enough (only 5 minutes of no real activity). 

Just another day behind me.

----------


## AndresLD

> I hate that i've only gotten 1 WILD in 6 days.  Just have to keep trying.  Don't give up everybody.
> 
> Successful nights: 1 out of 6



You should be happy, most of us have been unsuccessful, but of course, that doesn't mean we are giving up  :wink2: .


Day 7:

Woke up at 5:30, went to the washroom and had a sip of water. Went back to bed. At first I was focusing on my breaths, then on the sound made by my fan. However I fell asleep quickly.


Tomorrow morning: stay wake for 10 minutes, then go to bed and try again.

----------


## jarrhead

I had one but I didn't stay conscious, nor do I think it was close together. I just WILDed and had three lucids later. Probably just DILDs?

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> You should be happy, most of us have been unsuccessful, but of course, that doesn't mean we are giving up .



Thanks AndresLD.  Your right.  Let's keep each other motivated.  It's 5 to 7 days down for most of us, but that means we have over 80 days to get better.  That's plenty of time for us to have several WILD's.   ::banana::   Good luck to everybody on your next WILD night!

----------


## Jhony

Day: 7

Didn't sleep at the usual time, so didn't remember any dream/nor achieve a WOLD.

----------


## AndresLD

> Thanks AndresLD.  Your right.  Let's keep each other motivated.  It's 5 to 7 days down for most of us, but that means we have over 80 days to get better.  That's plenty of time for us to have several WILD's.    Good luck to everybody on your next WILD night!



ooh yeah we definitely have time to improve, and I think motivation also helps us ;P.


*SUCCESSFUL* 

Day 8:

Woke up at 6:00 AM. Stayed in bed, but went on my Ipod and looked at dreamviews for about 5 minutes. Turned off my Ipod and tried the CCILD, I created my dream guide and had a conversation in my head with her. (Also I imagined how I wanted my next Lucid dream to be). Then I started thinking about random stuff. Next thing I know it's 7:15 and I haven't even tried to WILD!! So I think "Damn, well I'll just go to sleep now, I'll try tomorrow". I clear my mind and all I'm trying to do is fall asleep, then BAM SLEEP PARALYSIS SETS IN!

I didn't have any hallucinations, just the traditional feeling of "going into another dimension, spinning around, feeling dragged towards a light", that's pretty much how I have felt SP the last 3 times, and I gotta say I LOVE IT. Then, I somehow know I'm in my dream bed, so I stand up and do a reality check, yup I'm dreaming. The dream was very blurry and I tried to stabilize, and for some reason I thought the best way to do this was to go to the computer into dreamviews, which I did xD. I closed my eyes to try and stabilize, but then I couldn't open them! It was so frustrating. I had a false awakening in which I had peed my bed  :Oops: , and I got up, changed my cloth and the covers, and went back to bed. I woke up one hour later (half an hour ago), and what do you know? I have the same cloth I had when I went to bed, same covers, and they don't have pee all over them (SO, now it's obvious it was a false awakening, wait, unless THIS IS A FALSE AWAKENING *reality check*, nvm this is real life)

OK, so to sum it up: the 3 times I've been successful at WILDing, I have actually just intended to fall sleep, after being awake for an hour, isn't that kinda ironic?

I think that if I stay awake for half an hour and then try to go to sleep, it might work, just so I don't have to stay awake for a whole hour. I'll try this tomorrow =D!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 7:

I went to bed about midnight.  I woke up naturely at 3:07 am which was pretty good because i wanted to wake up at 3 am.  But i fell asleep.  I woke up again at 4:30 am, but from a nightmare.  I guess you could still call that natural.  But i fell asleep again. Fail again.

Succeesful nights: 1 out of 7

----------


## edge0125

Day 9:

I woke up at around 5am, i then attempted to wild, but feel asleep.

----------


## speedoman

> ooh yeah we definitely have time to improve, and I think motivation also helps us ;P.
> 
> 
> *SUCCESSFUL* 
> 
> Day 8:
> 
> Woke up at 6:00 AM. Stayed in bed, but went on my Ipod and looked at dreamviews for about 5 minutes. Turned off my Ipod and tried the CCILD, I created my dream guide and had a conversation in my head with her. (Also I imagined how I wanted my next Lucid dream to be). Then I started thinking about random stuff. Next thing I know it's 7:15 and I haven't even tried to WILD!! So I think "Damn, well I'll just go to sleep now, I'll try tomorrow". I clear my mind and all I'm trying to do is fall asleep, then BAM SLEEP PARALYSIS SETS IN!
> 
> ...



Hey Andres, so what you think is working for you is to:
Wake up
Think about LD for 30 minutes
Clear mind
Go back to sleep
and SP will set in???

----------


## FreeOne

this is a pretty cool idea  :smiley:   i know im a little late, but hell i think i will jump in on the fun.  with school and work in i might not be able to try every single night, but we will see. i will record the following things.

bed time:
WBTB wake time:
WBTB length: (and notes)
WILD attempt start: (and notes)
Length of LD: (if successful)
Quality of LD: (if successful)
Wake time:

lets do this  :smiley:

----------


## XeL

Maybe people should start posting in their own DJ's and leave room here for the original topic creator?

----------


## ellwilll

can i join? im new and nevr had a full ld... pleaase?

----------


## edge0125

> Maybe people should start posting in their own DJ's and leave room here for the original topic creator?



I want people to post on here, this is kind of like a group project now.  And we are helping each other stay motivated.

----------


## edge0125

> can i join? im new and nevr had a full ld... pleaase?



yea absolutely

----------


## Clyde Machine

@Xel Well, I think edge0125 wanted us to contribute and participate, in this topic to boot. *points at first post* I see what you're saying, but I think in order to keep track of the 90 Day project and still have it feel like a project for everyone, we'd have to have a place to congregate and report our results. And, there isn't a board for it, so.... Here's my results, continuing as usual!  :smiley: 

Day 3: 1.26.10 - 1.27.10
Before: 5 1/2 hours sleep. A little tired feeling, but ready for WILD. Intending to WBTB for 15-20 minutes.
After: Stayed up through SP well, but couldn't get to sleep for some reason. Was using earplugs, kept me focused internally. SP wasn't very strong either, whole experience was about 1 hour long. Not sure if I was too awake or what.

----------


## Jhony

> Maybe people should start posting in their own DJ's and leave room here for the original topic creator?



Then how would anyone critique or help others who are hacing trouble to WILD. Like OP said, it's a group project. 

Day 8: Unsuccessful

Was busy doing homework and slept late (12:00). Can't remember any dreams either. Today however I will sleep at 10:00 as usual, and try to get my dream recall back before I fall under a dry spell again.

----------


## AndresLD

> Hey Andres, so what you think is working for you is to:
> Wake up
> Think about LD for 30 minutes
> Clear mind
> Go back to sleep
> and SP will set in???



Exactly, wake up about 5 hours into your sleep, make yourself awake enough so you won't fall asleep again unless you intend to, think about anything you want though, it can be about your day, your plans for the next day, how you want your next lucid dream to be, ANYTHING. Then after half an hour (well I've only done it after 1 hour, but I hope it works after 30 minutes), just get in a comfortable position and clear your mind, try to fall asleep. You don't even need to stay motionless, just try to fall asleep. The three times I've done this, SP has settled in, and eventually the dream starts (for me, it starts with me in my bed)

----------


## AndresLD

> I want people to post on here, this is kind of like a group project now.  And we are helping each other stay motivated.



I'm glad it doesn't bother you that we post here  :tongue2: , motivation is actually great!

----------


## edge0125

Day 10:

Semi-Successful

I think i was very close once again.  
I woke up at around 5am, i didn't get out of bed, i just laid there.  Then like 5mins later i start hearing people talking outside (hypnagogic sounds), immidiately after that i got this really weird feeling all over my body.  I was still very conscious, but everything was still dark; so then i did what Seekers WILD Guide said to do, i kept saying "I'am dreaming, iam dreaming." hoping that a dream scene would eventually start forming.  Somehow i feel asleep, i woke up later and remembered a really vivid dream.

I feel like im getting closer and closer every day.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

It sure does sound like it. You're making progress. Kudos.

Maybe next time try counting your breaths so you stay awake. You're so damn close, you just gotta keep with it and you'll get a good WILD.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Day 10:
> 
> Semi-Successful
> 
> I think i was very close once again.  
> I woke up at around 5am, i didn't get out of bed, i just laid there.  Then like 5mins later i start hearing people talking outside (hypnagogic sounds), immidiately after that i got this really weird feeling all over my body.  I was still very conscious, but everything was still dark; so then i did what Seekers WILD Guide said to do, i kept saying "I'am dreaming, iam dreaming." hoping that a dream scene would eventually start forming.  Somehow i feel asleep, i woke up later and remembered a really vivid dream.
> 
> I feel like im getting closer and closer every day.



Keep it up! I've only ever gotten close, but it hasn't gotten me down - it's just shown me that WILDing is indeed different for everyone.  :smiley: 

I have an idea: I think what I might start doing, and others might want to do also, is post an aggregate log every 7 days of our experiences. This way, we'll still be able to see each others' progress and can provide comments and encouragement on it, and the topic won't be so clogged after, say, one month of everyone doing the project - which'll make it easier to read.  :tongue2:  We can still post in between these logs about special successes or interesting shortcomings (NOT FAILURES, you don't FAIL at a WILD, you just come up short of your goal!) if we would like to share them before you're ready for another log. 

Who's on-board with that idea? No requirement, I just think we could all benefit from a little organization and neatness.  :smiley:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 8:

I failed again.  Went to bed about midnight.  I had the same problem i had yesterday; i had another nightmare.  I seem to be getting back into an everynight cycle of nightmares again.  Which for me, makes WILDing harder to do.  Yesterday it was a ghost, last night it was the devil after me!  Then when i wake up, i have the feeling that something is watching me or is in the room with me.  It's feeling that is hard to shake.  But if i'm going to WILD, i'm going  to have to get over it.  Maybe next time.

Successful nights: 1 out of 8

----------


## AndresLD

Day 9:

Woke up at 6:00 AM, but didn't get out of bed, in less than 5 minutes I fell asleep.

Tomorrow morning: get out of bed

----------


## speedoman

Day 3

I went to bed at 11. I prayed as I always do, then started listening to binaural beats (Im giving it a shot :wink2: ) with a frequency of 4.8 Hz for about 10 min. After that I took my headphones off, and started concentrating on my breath, but i fell asleep. 

I had set my alarm to went off at 5, but i didnt hear it (the volume wasnt loud enought to wake me up)  ::?: 

I do remember 2 vivid dreams. 

Tonight I need to set my alarm louder, and try harder in not falling asleep while paying attention to my breath.

0 lucids out of 3 nights

----------


## jarrhead

Day X (no idea what day)

Woke up remembering about a dream where my friend would take index cards from people and do whatever they wished; like Make A Wish Foundation, but costs money and is for anybody.  Huge riots.  Computers Teacher teaching REM, as well as said friend.

Later had dreams about zombies and Zelda.  No lucids.

Here's my dreams that came after a WILD 2 nights ago (Idk if it's WILD or DILD, considering how much after waking)






> 25.01.2010Mutual Dreaming "Physics" (New DG?)  (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> This is four dreams compressed into one DJ entry. They all seem to go together Lucid counter as a blank dream in my DJ, so not to mess up the stats. Not WILD by my alarm, just by waking up in the night, checking my clock and saying "hmm, I have two hours left in my REM Cycle!" (I have no idea where I reached this conclusion, but it was obviously about right!)
> 
> False Awakening in my room. Checked my hands.I never do RCs on waking, only on false awakenings. Just that presence I guess. I had six fingers on one hand. Took me about 5 seconds cause it seemed normal but I had an urge to look back to my right hand. 
> 
> My vision was blurry so I yelled "STABLIZE STABLIZE STABLIZE!" without missing beats between each.  It was like a freakin earthquake.  Hold down F11 on your internet browser as you're reading this. That's what my room looked like. Got an adrenaline rush of fear and had a false awakening. "Shit, I woke up. Gotta go back!" Then did a reality check. (it is so painfully obvious I don't RC when I wake up, only on false awakenings.)  Got out of bed. I yelled "Go to Pandora!" Nothing happened. "Go to Pandora!" again nothing happened. "DAMMIT TAKE ME TO PANDORA!!" I said falling against my bed.  I closed my eyes and visualized it while saying and I just got a little frustrated. I then went to my window and tried to walk through. I never can, I always just run into the window.  So I thought of ways to do it it.  I opened the window and saw the bug screen. I thought "my mom is gonna kill me for taking this screen out. But i'm dreaming.  But I can't make that jump!" Ashley appeared out of nowhere and told me "just crawl out and hang from the gutter. It's a small jump.
> ...

----------


## FreeOne

alright

*Day 1*
this was kinda a stroke of luck for me.  I was really tired, and ended up taking a nap for about an hour and a half before my bed time. So I ended up trying to WILD twice that night.  Once when i woke up to go to bed <--(lol) and another at my scheduled wbtb time. 

*Nap start:* about 1:00 AM

*Nap end:* about 2:30 AM. I just woke up brushed teeth watched a little tv, got a drink of water, etc.  Just getting ready for bed stuff.

*Bed time (first wbtb):* 2:30 AM  just laid down and tried to sleep, while remaining aware. suprisingly this was the most successful of the two attempts. I started getting a little vertigo and started getting those hypnogogic sounds and images. those "half dreams"  started and I ended up getting the vibrations. I have had like 30 WILDs before, so i knew what one felt like, and i was just about there.  I must have been a little too aware though, cause right as i was about to start the LD, i woke up.  good attempt though  :smiley:  i went back to sleep after that.

*wbtb wake time:* 7:15 AM

*wbtb length:* I admit i got a little lazy and didnt even get out of bed.  :tongue2:   i turned off the alarm and kept my eyes open, then decided to try and WILD from there.  Didnt really work. haha  :tongue2: 

*LD length:* none

*LD quality:* none

*wake time:* about 12:30 pm

I'll admit i was suprised. i didnt expect to get much out of the first day, or that first wbtb.  Maybe i should try earlier wbtb wake times?  i dunno.

----------


## Jhony

Day 8: Success (well, kinda). 

So today I finnaly went to bed at 10:00. Slept and woke up at 5:30 with no memories of dreams. Since I had school in 30 minutes I decided to forget it and went back to sleep. I wake back up at 6:00 by my alarm and went back to sleep again. It was during that short period of time in sleep (between 6:00 to 6:52) that I experianced my first lucid dream. It was a DILD.

28.01.2010My First Lucid Dream  ::D:  (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can't remember the beginning, I'm pretty much excited to even type this. 

I remember after a dream I had earlier (not lucid) I walk down the front of my old elementary school to the crosswalk. The whole area was empty. I then see one car drive by. I look at the crosswalk paint (the lines). I begin to say that it's not there or, it's not real or something to it. As the car drove it stop right at the line (didn't work I guess), but then I had this feeling and all of a sudden I knew I was lucid. The feeling of being lucid was like bringing a ventriloquist doll back to life. I knew I was me, and it was cool. I was then in an open area of trees and grass. It was an open field, with only a few trees around. My vision was getting darker...I guess meaning I was on the edge of loosing lucidity. I then reach towards my eyes and all of a sudden I pulled my glasses off and I could see. My vision was blue tinted a bit, looking like how people would interet the vision of a dream to look like. 

I didn't want to end this so I tried not to overexcite myself and just went along with the flow of things. I then close my eyes and when I opened them, I was in a rocky mountain area. My vision once again was starting to darken, and a few seconds later I lost lucidity. The only thing I could remember was seeing a picture of a book. It was brown and was like those old big heavy books (like spell books). 
Even though I didn't do a WILD, I was so glad to finnaly get my first Lucid Dream today. Thanks to the thread and the folks in it, I was determined to achieve any way to have a lucid.

----------


## AndresLD

> Day 8: Success (well, kinda). 
> 
> So today I finnaly went to bed at 10:00. Slept and woke up at 5:30 with no memories of dreams. Since I had school in 30 minutes I decided to forget it and went back to sleep. I wake back up at 6:00 by my alarm and went back to sleep again. It was during that short period of time in sleep (between 6:00 to 6:52) that I experianced my first lucid dream. It was a DILD.
> 
> 28.01.2010My First Lucid Dream  (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I can't remember the beginning, I'm pretty much excited to even type this. 
> ...



Congrats, Jhony  :tongue2: 
I'm glad you had your first LD! It's exciting isn't it??

----------


## Reverie Phantom

Congrats, the first lucid is always the most exciting.

----------


## Jhony

> Congrats, Jhony 
> I'm glad you had your first LD! It's exciting isn't it??



I'll say it was something I had to experience and not read from others here. 





> Congrats, the first lucid is always the most exciting.



It was. Like I explained, that feeling of just coming alive and realizing you are in a dream is amazing. I would say in dreams you couldn't really connect to yourself, almost feeling like you had no emotions, and then when you become lucid, you feel like yourself in real life, except you now have the power to change everything around you.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

> It was. Like I explained, that feeling of just coming alive and realizing you are in a dream is amazing. I would say in dreams you couldn't really connect to yourself, almost feeling like you had no emotions, and then when you become lucid, you feel like yourself in real life, except you now have the power to change everything around you.



Oh I know the way I always describe it to people is it's like instead of watching the movie of yourself and not controlling the actions, you can move and say and act however you want. You can explore and dream up all kinds of crazy fantasies, not to mention do fun experiments, like flying and killing people lol. Did you do any reality checks? The first time you do a reality check in a dream is always kind of fun, because in reality you do it and it never works (of course) but when you do it in the dream and you actually breathe with you nose and mouth closed, or put you finger through your hand or something it can really trip you out. Not to mention it feels really strange, especially the breathing one.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 9:

This was another fail.  But i get to sleep in this weekend, so i'm going to get it this time.  :wink2: 

Successful nights: 1 out of 9

----------


## edge0125

Day 11:

1 attempt.  Failure again, i feel asleep.

----------


## Jhony

> Oh I know the way I always describe it to people is it's like instead of watching the movie of yourself and not controlling the actions, you can move and say and act however you want. You can explore and dream up all kinds of crazy fantasies, not to mention do fun experiments, like flying and killing people lol. Did you do any reality checks? The first time you do a reality check in a dream is always kind of fun, because in reality you do it and it never works (of course) but when you do it in the dream and you actually breathe with you nose and mouth closed, or put you finger through your hand or something it can really trip you out. Not to mention it feels really strange, especially the breathing one.



Well yeah I did a reality check. Wasn't one of the main ones, like the nose or breathing, but a "reality" reality check. When I said that the crosswalk wasn't there and the car just came by and stop, that somehow triggered me to be lucid.

----------


## FreeOne

*day 2*

no success here. i fell asleep kinda off schedule though and was way worn out from the gym. so its expected i guess.

*sleep start:* 5:30 AM

*wbtb start:* 7:30 AM

*wbtb length* it was only like 5 min. again. I gotta stop being lazy  :tongue2:   but i was way tired.

*LD length:*none

*LD quality:*none

*wake time:* about 12:30 PM

----------


## AndresLD

Day 10:

Set my alarm at 4:30, but either I unconsciously turned it off, or it didn't go off, or I was abducted by aliens sometime between 4:20 and 4:40.

----------


## tommo

I feel like I should suggest something, I haven't read this whole thread, but anyway.
I suggest setting your alarm for a slightly different time everyday.
Coz if you set it for say 5:00 every day so you can get a couple hours of LD'ing in and get up at 7:00, you might just get used to waking up at 5:00 and not be able to get back to sleep.

The best thing is to get an alarm clock with two alarms.  Set one for however many hours after you go to bed, but always keep the second one on the same time.

So for example you could change the first alarm every day, just 30 minutes either way should do it.  Or even more depending if you go to sleep later or earlier etc.  And just keep the second alarm constantly on 7:00 or whenever you want to wake up.

Good luck with this, I'll be checking in occasionally.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 11:

Again, alarm didn't wake me up, WTF...

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 10:

Success!

I went to bed at about 11 last night.  I let my body wake up naturally which was at about 2:30 a.m.  I tried to WILD, but fell asleep.  I woke up again naturally at about 5:30 a.m.  I tried WILD again.  I was so sleepy that i didn't think i would be able to stay aware, but i tried to use it to my advantage.  I started counting my breaths and the next thing i know; i can't feel my body.  I can't remember everything about the about the dream, because in the process of this WILD project; i've been afraid to record dreams in the middle of the night because i might wake up too much.  The WILD wasn't as vivid as i would have liked, but at least it was a WILD.  I wonder if me being so sleepy caused it to be less vivid.  I'll try the same thing again tonight.

Successful nights: 2 out of 10

----------


## jarrhead

Andres, try setting it 5 hours in, you'll land right in the middle of REM.  Sort of like a DEILD, but WILD.  I sleep 9.5 hours and this works. It also works for 8 hour schedules.

----------


## AndresLD

> Andres, try setting it 5 hours in, you'll land right in the middle of REM.  Sort of like a DEILD, but WILD.  I sleep 9.5 hours and this works. It also works for 8 hour schedules.



Yeah now what I think about it, 5 hours makes a lot of sense! I'll try that tonight, but I'll put the alarm clock (well cell phone) in a tricky place to reach, because in the last 2 nights I unconsciously turned it off (I kept it right beside my pillow).

----------


## Reverie Phantom

Every time I've tried to WILD or WBTB when I set my alarm and go to bed I'm always too excited to fall asleep, which can mess up how many hours you've slept when you wake up to attempt the WILD. If you set the alarm for 5 hours but it takes a full hour to fall asleep, then you'll be waking up after only 4 hours of sleep, right in between REM periods. If you have a similar problem then try to compensate for the falling asleep time.

----------


## edge0125

Day 12:

I woke up at 8am, i attempted to wild but failed.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 11:

It was a fail for me this time.  I went to bed at about 11:00 p.m., but probably didn't fall asleep to well after 1:30 a.m.  The first time i woke up naturally wasn't far enough into the night to try WILD.  I tried the second time that i woke up naturally, which was at about 6 a.m.  I was starting to get somewhere because i could feel something in my chest when i breathed (it's something that i can't really explain, but i feel every time i get to sp or close to it).  Then i started noticing traffic on the highway again.  I tried to ignore it, but couldn't.  I got up and went to the bathroom.  When i came back, i put some earplugs in and tried again.  It probably took me an hour and a half to fall back asleep.  Guess i'll try the same thing again tonight.  Except this time i won't drink a full throttle at 8:00 p.m.  :tongue2: 

Successful nights: 2 out of 11

----------


## AndresLD

Day 12:

Went to bed at 3:30, so I didn't give it a try  ::?:

----------


## jarrhead

> Yeah now what I think about it, 5 hours makes a lot of sense! I'll try that tonight, but I'll put the alarm clock (well cell phone) in a tricky place to reach, because in the last 2 nights I unconsciously turned it off (I kept it right beside my pillow).



I do this all the time. last night I forgot to log my dreams, but I remember three. I remembered two upon waking in the middle of the night, which I still remember.

Just put paper and pencil by your bed. If you're dedicated, you'll write down keywords like "snow, fake corners, fight, bunker" (referring to my "fake guns" dream.)

It should get you conscious, barely.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Andres, try setting it 5 hours in, you'll land right in the middle of REM.  Sort of like a DEILD, but WILD.  I sleep 9.5 hours and this works. It also works for 8 hour schedules.



Is that chart true for everyone? I'd like to use that as a reference to find the best times for me to try to get my own WILD.  :smiley: 

Sticking with my plan to limit my posts within this thread, here are my last few logs for the past week:

Day 4: 1.27.10-1.28.10
Before: Gonna try WILDing off-handedly tonight, gonna try to see if I can do it without being so concerned with lights and times. Bed at midnight, woke at 3:30AM.
After: Went to bed without attempting. XD Better luck tonight I suppose. I want to try getting extra sleep instead of trying to wake after 5.5/7 hours - I've only LDed with getting 10+ hours sleep.

Day 5: 1.28.10 - 1.29.10
I don't recall making an attempt.

Day 6: 1.29.10 - 1.30.10
Made some attempt at a WILD at a friend's house, but it was just as I went to bed instead of WBTB. I recall feeling SP and I think I had an audible hypnagogic halluciation of a door closing, 'cause there was no door in the house where I heard it.

Day 7: 1.30.10-1.31.10
No attempt.

----------


## iDrEaMicy

> Ive never had a lucid dream before, im thinking what i need is just dedication, and this sounds like a good task. Im gonna join you guys today.



Yeah im gonna try to do it too! I just made an account here but ive been following this thread for days. im want to do it but im scared to. hallutionations, SP , False awakenings are scary to me. I LD alot but never on purpose. And i get SP sometimes (last night) and I know wats going on but i just dont like it!!!! But i want to do it soo much!!!!!! but im kinda scared. I wake up in the night ALOT! maybe about 2-5 times every night an LD a good amount of times but never on purpose! I want to tho but.........

----------


## iDrEaMicy

I guess i might try but like I said its scary

----------


## edge0125

Day 13:

I attempted to wild, but again fell asleep.  

I'm starting to slowly see what i'm doing wrong. in the past 3 days i've really been testing a few things (trial and error).

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 12:

I attempted Crazyinsane's CAN-WILD, but i woke up about 30 minutes before the alarm went off.  I was thinking i should try WILD even though it was a little too early to try, and the next thing i know; i hear my parents getting ready to go to work.  I fell asleep at some point and slept for about 3 hours.  I should have tried WILD, but i thought that i was too awake to be successful.  I keep forgetting to try reverse blinking for when i'm too awake.  I'm going to try the CAN-WILD again tonight.  

Successful nights: 2 out of 12

----------


## Jhony

Day 9-12: No success

Busy with school and homeowrk that I haven't been able to read things on DreamViews, plus the fact that I lost my dream recall now.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 13:

You gotta be kidding me... Again, subconsciously turned off my alarm! 

Tonight: Put my alarm in a tricky place to reach, so I actually have to be awake to turn it off.

----------


## tommo

CBF checking the whole thread, I'm wondering if people can put their success/failure rate in their sig.  Would be interesting, thanks.

----------


## AndresLD

> CBF checking the whole thread, I'm wondering if people can put their success/failure rate in their sig.  Would be interesting, thanks.



Will do  :wink2:

----------


## Jhony

> Day 13:
> 
> You gotta be kidding me... Again, subconsciously turned off my alarm! 
> 
> Tonight: Put my alarm in a tricky place to reach, so I actually have to be awake to turn it off.



Or put it where you have to actually get out of bed to turn it off?

----------


## AndresLD

> Or put it where you have to actually get out of bed to turn it off?



 I thought of that, but I'm scared to wake up my parents.

----------


## FreeOne

im still here.  way busy and stressed out the last 2 days so while i still did attempts, 

*day 3*

and 

*day 4* 

no results. lame.  maybe tonight will be better. im feeling much less stressed. and i dont have to wake up early  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

Day 14:

Woke up at 5:00 AM, but stayed in bed. I tried to WILD and fell asleep, however I had a crazy chain of false awakenings in which I kept trying to WILD.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 13:

Again a fail.  I tried at about 3:30 am, but just layed there forever with no results.  I was just too awake to WILD.  I tried reverse blinking, but i don't think i did it long enough.  I was planning on trying CANWILD, but i started downloading dragonball kai ep 42 to my ipod at about midnight, and it was going t take over an hour.  So my ipod was not free to act as an alarm.  I'm going to give CANWILD a try to night.  I just have to try not to wake up before the alarm goes off.  I'll add my success rate to my sig later, because i'm using my ipod to post and it is not the best for typing.  :wink2: .

Successful nights: 2 out of 13

----------


## Jhony

Day 13: No success

I do remember a dream or two last night but I woke up late for school and had no time to write it down.

----------


## edge0125

Day 14:

Failure


*Day 15:*

Success!

So i went to bed at around 10pm and woke up at around 4am.  I got up for a few minutes, then went back to bed.  While laying in bed i start hearing hypnagogic sounds; then immidiately after that i start to get that same weird feeling all over my body (almost like my body is made out of jello or something).

So i'm thinking, this has happened before, and last time i fell asleep exactly at this point.  So i thought to myself, i must be in my dream right now.  
So i try to get up out of bed, for some reason everything is in slow motion, but it becomes normal 10 seconds later.
Then the first thing i notice is that the lights in my room is on (so i think to myself "great i can do a reality check") I flick it on and off but everything stays the same.
At this point i am amazed at how vivid my LD is, and how for the first time every thing is bright.  Then my LD continued for about 5 mins and i woke up.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> *Day 15:* Success!



Congrats on the WILD edge0125!  I wasn't so successful.

Day 14:

I wanted to try the CANWILD, but i had alarm issues.  I set my alarm for 4 a.m., but i woke up 20 minutes before it went off.  So i bumped the alarm up to 5 a.m. to give me time to go back to sleep.  The next time i look at the clock, it is 6:20 a.m.  My alarm didn't wake me up.  I was trying to use a function on the calendar app on the itouch, but it looks like i'm going to have to find one with a longer alarm.  Maybe i can find a good auto-shutoff alarm app.

Successful Nights: 2 out of 14

----------


## speedoman

I havent been posting because ive been sick. I felt so bad that i didnt even care if i tried to WILD or not.  ::embarrassed::  But i am starting again tonight. 

CONGRATS!!! :boogie:  to everyone who has been successful

----------


## AndresLD

> *Day 15:*
> 
> Success!



Congrats  ::D: !! All my WILD dreams start with me in bed! Like I HAVE to stand up from Sleep Paralysis for my dream to start. But my dreams are always dark and it's hard to stabilize them...


Day 15:
Again turned off my alarm unconsciously (On day 14 it did wake me up because I had put it inside a glove, and placed the glove beside my pillow, so I woke up in the middle of the night with the glove in my hand, I was unconsciously trying to turn it off)

Tonight: put my alarm inside a glove so I can't turn it off unless I'm awake.

----------


## Jhony

> Day 14:
> 
> Failure
> 
> 
> *Day 15:*
> 
> Success!
> 
> ...



Congrats man, good to see.


Day 14: Nope

No dream recall nor was I awoken by either my internal or digital clock (or I didn't remember waking up)

----------


## jarrhead

> Congrats !! All my WILD dreams start with me in bed! Like I HAVE to stand up from Sleep Paralysis for my dream to start. But my dreams are always dark and it's hard to stabilize them...
> 
> 
> Day 15:
> Again turned off my alarm unconsciously (On day 14 it did wake me up because I had put it inside a glove, and placed the glove beside my pillow, so I woke up in the middle of the night with the glove in my hand, I was unconsciously trying to turn it off)
> 
> Tonight: put my alarm inside a glove so I can't turn it off unless I'm awake.



gonna laugh when you reach inside the glove and turn it off while asleep

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 15:

I failed this time too.  I had an awesome DILD at around 7:00 a.m.  When i woke up from the DILD, i stayed lucid through the whole waking up process.  I stayed perfectly still.  I was going to go for a DEILD, but nothing happened.  I waited for about 5 minutes, but no dice.  DEILD's are supposed to be near instant, so i knew that i wasn't going to have any success.  So i just rolled over and went to sleep.  I still haven't found an alarm app with an auto-shutoff feature.  Just have to try again tonight.

Offtopic: Yay! I finally got a sig.  I just got photoshop so i had to make one.  It's the first sig i've ever made.  It doesn't look to bad does it?  I think it may be a bit dark though, but i am dark_grimmjow after all.  :Cheeky:

----------


## edge0125

Day 16:

I woke up at around 4, i didn't get out of bed, i fell asleep almost instantly.

----------


## jarrhead

Slept through alarm..

----------


## Jhony

It seems like we're starting to decline in progress from the beginning O_o.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> It seems like we're starting to decline in progress from the beginning O_o.



It does seem that way doesn't it.  I just wish i knew why.  I have noticed that i've been sacrificing dream recall for WILD'ing.  What i mean is, i'm afraid to get up and record my dreams because it might wake me up too much to WILD.  I wonder if that's a good sacrifice?  I do remember a few dreams, but i haven't been remembering them long enough or in enough detail to record most of them.  Like the DILD i had this morning was the first dream i have recorded in the past 2 and a half weeks.  I guess i need to find a way to balance the two.  Maybe i've lost a little of my motivation, because i think i've given up too early on some of my WILD attempts.  Anyway, i'm going to get more motivated and give it my best shot tonight!  :Rock out:

----------


## edge0125

> It seems like we're starting to decline in progress from the beginning O_o.



Yea it seems that way.  For me i've been super busy with school, and this week has definitely been tough for me.  soon i will begin to put more time and effort toward the project.  
I have not been posting as often, but im still writing on my dream journal (My recall has increased dramatically) and im attempting WILD every night through trial and error; and i feel everyday im improving.

And for the most of us we still have 75 days to accomplish our goal.  We definitely need to manage our time wisely.





I was actually thinking today.  After the 90 days is over, im thinking about writing a pdf on how to WILD, like my method, and releasing it for free.  Hopefully if i accomplish my goal, i can do that.

----------


## tommo

Did you read my post about changing the time you go to sleep and wake up?
That can help a lot.
Coz if you're going to sleep at the same time and waking up at the same time your brain just gets used to it and it's harder to WILD.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 16:

Well, I did wake up (found myself reaching inside the sock I put the alarm in, actually). But thats a progress for me xP. I decided to go back to sleep though  :Sad: . Well, tomorrow morning I WILL get out of bed.

----------


## AndresLD

> gonna laugh when you reach inside the glove and turn it off while asleep



LOL I will be so rattled if this happens.

----------


## AndresLD

> Did you read my post about changing the time you go to sleep and wake up?
> That can help a lot.
> Coz if you're going to sleep at the same time and waking up at the same time your brain just gets used to it and it's harder to WILD.



I did, but for the past days I have been unconsciously turning off my alarm  :Sad: . It's like, my subconscious knows exactly where my phone is, and where the end button is, so I just turn it off without even waking up. But I do wake up if I put my phone inside a glove, or sock.

I just have to be more dedicated and actually get out of bed.

----------


## Keitorin

Keep at it guys, I'm rooting for you.  :smiley: 

*AndresLD:* I've tried putting my cellphone under the bed, so I had to physically get up and hunt around for it under there. XD

I also have three alarm options, so if I ignore the first one, the second or third will get me. If I want to ignore them all, I actually have to go in and disable them.

I've also done this: locked my cellphone in something and put the key somewhere in the room, so I have no choice but to get up.

Good luck!  ::zzz::

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 16:

I failed.  Right when i was going to try WILD, my dad started getting ready for work in the bathroom right across from my room; so i had too much distraction.  Luckily, that doesn't happen too often, so i'll just have to give it another shot tonight.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 17:

The sock method seems to work pretty well for waking me up  :tongue2: . But I was too lazy to get out of bed, so fell asleep.

Tomorrow morning: GET THE F#CK OUT OF BED, YOU [email protected] LAZY F*CK

----------


## speedoman

> Day 17:
> 
>  GET THE F#CK OUT OF BED, YOU [email protected] LAZY F*CK



haha it is funny because I have the same problem!! hahah

----------


## AndresLD

> haha it is funny because I have the same problem!! hahah



Hahahah, we just gotta try a little bit harder  :tongue2:

----------


## AndresLD

Day 18

My internal clock woke me up at 4:57 (had set the alarm at 5:00). I got out of bed (FINALLY). Stayed up for 10 minutes, went back to bed, but fell asleep right away :S. I have to wake myself up more next time.

Tomorrow morning: Wake up at 5:00, go to the washroom, pee, have a sip of water, go to my room, do 30 push ups, 30 sit ups, go back to bed.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Tomorrow morning: Wake up at 5:00, go to the washroom, pee, have a sip of water, go to my room, do 30 push ups, 30 sit ups, go back to bed.



Wow, if i did that; i'd never go back to sleep.  I have the complete opposite problem.  When i try WILD, i have a really hard time going back to sleep.

Day 17:

Failed again.  Tried WILD for a long time, but couldn't go back to sleep.  After i gave up, i fell asleep.  I still haven't found an alarm with an auto-shutoff feature, but i'm going to find one for my itouch right now.  Then that way i can try CANWILD tonight.

EDIT: I found an alarm in the app store.  It's called Auto-Shutoff Alarm Clock and it's only 99 cents.  It only has 5 reviews and a 1 and a half star rating.  I don't know why it has such a low rating, because it does exactly what it says it's supposed to.  I guess it would be nice to be able to change the alarm sound and the auto-shutoff can only be set to 10, 20, 30, 40 and 50 seconds.  Also, you can't put it in sleep mode or the alarm won't go off.  So you have to leave it plugged up or it could drain the battery too much.  Although it doesn't have as many bells and whistles as i would like, it still serves it's purpose.  If anybody finds a better alarm app that cuts itself off, please let me know.  Anyway, now i have an alarm to use for the CANWILD tonight, so wish me luck!

----------


## edge0125

Day 17 & 18:

Failure.

What i'm starting to notice is that every time i lay on my left side, i fall asleep almost instantly.  and when i lay on my back or right side, it takes longer to fall asleep, and sometimes i just stay awake

So in the next few days i'm going to try a few things; Trial and error. 
Also recently i decided that i have to stay up for at least 5 min before attempting to WILD.

----------


## speedoman

Day 6, 7 and 8: Failure, my alarm didnt wake me up in three consecutive nights!!  ::shock:: 
Put the alarm next to my pillow. 


Day 9:   My first *LUCID DREAM* ::banana:: 

Before I went to bed i said the following mantra "Im going to do reality checks in dreams tonight" until I fell asleep. I dunno if it really helped me in having my first lucid dream, but i guess it had something to do. It was a DILD, and what happened was:  I had a false awakening in my bed and i pinched my nose to check if i was dreaming or not. Indeed I was dreaming because I could breath while pinching my nose (It is a weird sensation :Cheeky: ). I got so excited that the dream started becoming blurry, and the light was fading. I started spinning and thinking of another place. I thought about Pandora, and suddenly I saw a small blue planet far way from me. I started getting closer to it, but I lost control of the dream. 
Any suggestions on how to control dreams better?? 

Then my alarm went off, and I tried to WILD, but i couldnt concentrate enough because my brother was awake and he was doing a lot of noise.

----------


## edge0125

> Day 9:   My first *LUCID DREAM*




Nice!

Congrats

----------


## speedoman

> Nice!
> 
> Congrats



thank you edge0125!

----------


## Dreampunk

Count me in! This'll be good to keep me motivated.

----------


## Jhony

> Day 6, 7 and 8: Failure, my alarm didnt wake me up in three consecutive nights!! 
> Put the alarm next to my pillow. 
> 
> 
> Day 9:   My first *LUCID DREAM*
> 
> Before I went to bed i said the following mantra "Im going to do reality checks in dreams tonight" until I fell asleep. I dunno if it really helped me in having my first lucid dream, but i guess it had something to do. It was a DILD, and what happened was:  I had a false awakening in my bed and i pinched my nose to check if i was dreaming or not. Indeed I was dreaming because I could breath while pinching my nose (It is a weird sensation). I got so excited that the dream started becoming blurry, and the light was fading. I started spinning and thinking of another place. I thought about Pandora, and suddenly I saw a small blue planet far way from me. I started getting closer to it, but I lost control of the dream. 
> Any suggestions on how to control dreams better?? 
> 
> Then my alarm went off, and I tried to WILD, but i couldnt concentrate enough because my brother was awake and he was doing a lot of noise.



Congrats on the LD....I've seen lots of posts about people wanting to go to Pandora lol.

Days 15, 16, and 17: Nada

 :Sad: ...... :Oh noes:

----------


## Dreampunk

*Day 1:*

No LD  :Sad:  I didn't even get a chance to sleep well.

My neighbors threw a party and the loud music kept waking me up. I was about ready to file a noise complaint. Really messed up my daily routine-- ended up waking up at 1 PM.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 18:

I didn't get a chance to try WILD last night; too busy dealing with life's troubles.  Maybe tonight i'll do it.

----------


## AndresLD

> Day 18:
> 
> I didn't get a chance to try WILD last night; too busy dealing with life's troubles.  Maybe tonight i'll do it.



Day 19:
Pretty much same as above ^

----------


## edge0125

Day 19:

I failed to wild.  
But i had a DILD, which was awesome.  ::banana:: 

My dream recall was also very vivid.

----------


## Keitorin

> My first *LUCID DREAM*



Congrats!!! ^__^

----------


## speedoman

Day 10

i tried to Wild for about 40 min, and then i gave up.

----------


## Jhony

> Day 19:
> 
> I failed to wild.  
> But i had a DILD, which was awesome. 
> 
> My dream recall was also very vivid.



Good job man, lucid dreams are always awesome. 

Day 18: No progress

I've been so lazy lately, I've lost my dream recall, and how I would be able to wake up after (or before, idk) REM Sleep...I'm back now to a month ago when I was on a dry spell for like a year.

Today I had a chance to remember my dream but I went back to sleep. Going to do whatever I can to write down tomorrow's dream (Even though I have school)

----------


## Dreampunk

*Morning of Day 2:*

I woke up in the middle of a dream, after getting about 4 and a half hours of sleep. I had trouble falling asleep so it took longer than I thought.

Is this not good? Shouldn't I have woken up right after a dream/before another dream?

I tried to count my breaths and relax, and I think I started trying too hard. I did relax quite a bit though, which made me happy  :smiley: .

----------


## AndresLD

Day 20:

Didn't have time to WILD.

----------


## edge0125

Day 20:

Failed to wild

----------


## Jhony

> Day 20:
> 
> Didn't have time to WILD.







> Day 20:
> 
> Failed to wild



Same for Day 19  :Oh noes: 

Going to read some guides for WILD again to get my mind into WILDing tonight.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 19:

Arrggg!  :Oh noes:  That's my sound of frustration.  I set my custom alarm to 4 and a half hours after first going to bed.  I was sure the alarm would be loud enough to wake me up and not bother anybody else, but it failed to wake me up.  I woke up an hour and 20 minutes after the alarm went off.  So no CANWILD attempt last night.  Tonight, i'm going to crank up the volume and give it another go.  

Looking back at past attempts, i saw something that i think is hindering me.  When i try WILD, i always worry about laying there and laying there not being able to fall asleep.  With that thought in the back of my mind, i either give up too soon because i'll lose too much sleep or by thinking that i'll lay there forever; i actually lay there forever until i lose consciousness or giveup.  So i think that this CANWILD should be the best bet for me.  The alarm will wake me up and cut itself off so that i don't have to move.  Then i just start my WILD attempt.  I should go into sp fairly quickly if i manage to not move when i wake up.  I think this should work; granted that i don't have to go to the bathroom really bad.  :tongue2:   I also need to go into the attempt *KNOWING* that i will succeed.  I think it's all in the mindset during the attempt.  If i'm worried i'll fail and not be able to sleep, then that's probably what is going to happen.  So i'm going to get my mindset right, and go at it.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 20:

No luck.  My alarm did wake me up this time, but this time it was too loud.  It more or less scared me awake because it was too loud.  So i need to find the right volume level that will wake me up but not scare the crap out of me.  I guess before i can try CANWILD; i need to be able to wake up without moving.  Oh well, just have to give it another go tonight.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 21: had a terrible night, woke up every hour. After tomorrow I'll be able to go back to my normal sleeping patern though, but for tomorrow I expect no success

----------


## edge0125

Day 21:

My alarm didn't wake me up.
Failure

----------


## Clyde Machine

Day 8: 1.31.10-2.1.10
Alarm didn't go off, will try again next night.
Day 9: No attempt.
Day 10: No attempt.
Day 11: 2.3.10 - 2.4.10
Attempted a WILD during afternoon nap, fell asleep without consciousness.
Night: Tried to WILD after a good WBTB, but got impatient waiting for SP and fell asleep regularly.
Day 12:
Shut off alarm at night. Tried WILDing in the morning, but didn't wait for SP to set in, and went back to sleep. Will be a making a real attempt soon.
Day 13: Attempted a WILD after a good WBTB, but I fell into sleep without consciousness again.
Day 14: No attempt.

I'm thinking this whole saving-my-logs thing is letting me forget to make really worthwhile attempts. I'll go back to posting daily, and will start getting more content for those logs than just "No attempt.", wish me luck once again! (After reading some posts from KingYoshi in his thread on WILDing, I've got a slightly altered outlook on WILDing, so I'll be looking forward to more progress soon.)

----------


## Dreampunk

*Day 3:*

I think I'm going to have to take a little break. I've been pretty sick lately, I think I have a bad cold. Falling asleep has not been a fun activity.

I remembered a dream last night though, which was pretty awesome  :smiley: .

I've been doing the reverse blinking thing just to get myself sleepy and it works so well!

----------


## AndresLD

Day 22: couldn't give it a shot. starting tomorrow I'll be able to get enough sleep, and I hope I'll succeed in the next few days

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 21:

Another fail.  I had an ld; it just wasn't a WILD, it was a DILD.  It was awesome.  Let's just say it involved 5 nice-looking girls.  :Cheeky:   Anyway, i set my alarm for 4 and a half hours after going to bed,  but i woke up about 5 minutes before it went off.  I went to the bathroom and was going to try a normal WILD, since i missed my chance for a CANWILD, but my parents started getting ready for work.  There was too much noise and light coming under my door.  At that point i was too awake to try WILD.  I eventually fell asleep.  Tonight i'm going to try 4 hours after going to bed for my alarm.  Maybe this way the alarm will wake me up instead of naturally.  Either way, i'm trying WILD tonight because my first class tomorrow isn't until 12:30 so i don't have to get up until some time after 11:00 a.m.  That way i won't feel like i have to rush to do WILD.

EDIT: If the alarm doesn't wake me up, scares the crap out of me, or for some reason the CANWILD doesn't work out, i'm going to give Yoshi's WILD a go.  His WILD technique sounds like the best match for me.  So i'll go for CANWILD, but if it doesn't seem possible; i'll use Yoshi's WILD as a safety net.  If that doesn't seem to work, i'll just try Yoshi's WILD by itself.

----------


## Thorim

great threat guys  ::D: 
At the moment I don't have the time to participate, but it's very cool reading the posts and seeing the progress  :smiley:

----------


## edge0125

Day 22:

No attempt.  
I had a test and i wanted to make sure i was well rested.

----------


## jarrhead

Day 21:

Got some fun HH. Felt like I was spinning. I never felt hallucinations where I would feel movement, just vibrations and loud noises.

I got some ringing in my ears and vibrations as always, but it then died down and I was spinning.

No LD, but a great wonderful absolutely my favorite non-lucid.

----------


## edge0125

> Day 21:
> 
> Got some fun HH. Felt like I was spinning. I never felt hallucinations where I would feel movement, just vibrations and loud noises.
> 
> I got some ringing in my ears and vibrations as always, but it then died down and I was spinning.
> 
> No LD, but a great wonderful absolutely my favorite non-lucid.



Dude i think you were lucid

That weird spinning feeling, that's what i was talking about a while back.  When you get to that point, you're pretty much in a dream state. 

I remember on day 10 the exact same thing happened to me.  And i made a mental note that if it happens again i'll just stand up and do a reality check.
Then on day 15 i got that same weird feeling all over my body, it was like a weird spinning sensation.  I then did my RC And boom success!

I think we really need to pay attention to false awakening.  IMO after you get hh, then you're extremely close if not lucid already.

----------


## Jhony

Day 21: No success

Remembered a dream, but I forgot to write it down.

----------


## AndresLD

> Dude i think you were lucid
> 
> That weird spinning feeling, that's what i was talking about a while back.  When you get to that point, you're pretty much in a dream state. 
> 
> I remember on day 10 the exact same thing happened to me.  And i made a mental note that if it happens again i'll just stand up and do a reality check.
> Then on day 15 i got that same weird feeling all over my body, it was like a weird spinning sensation.  I then did my RC And boom success!
> 
> I think we really need to pay attention to false awakening.  IMO after you get hh, then you're extremely close if not lucid already.



All my WILD dreams have started with my hitting SP which feels like I'm spinning and being dragged towards a loud noise, in a white background. After 10 or 15 seconds I just stand up and I'm in the dream already! It feels really weird but I love it.

Day 23: alarm woke me up, but I was too lazy to get up because for the past few days I couldn't get enough sleep, tomorrow I'll get up.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 22:

I failed.  I set an alarm to wake me up about 4 and a half hours after falling asleep, but i woke up 5 minutes before my alarm went off, so i just cut it off.  Went to the bathroom, and started trying Yoshi's WILD.  It didn't work this time.  A few times i noticed the tinnitus sound, which is usually a sign sp is coming, but it didn't get past the tinnitus.  I think it would have gone better, but every few minutes i could hear a semi-truck go down the road.  Every time a truck would go by, all of my attention would unintentionally focus on the truck sound.  I need to get some better earplugs, because the ones i use now hurt if i lay on one of my ears.  Guess i'll just try again tonight.

----------


## speedoman

Day 11: Tonight I tried the CANWILD but the alarm didnt wake me up.

Day 12: Same problem as day 11.

Day 13: I woke up after 5 hours of sleep, and i tried to do a normal WILD. I laid on my bed for 20 min, and nothing happened.

I am not sure if i am WILDing properly. What I do is to:
Wake up 5 hours later after going to sleep. 
Get out of my bed for less than 5 min. ( I usually go to the bathroom.)
Go back to my bed, and i lay on my back.
Then i start counting my breaths, or I concentrate on something else.
Apparently this will take me to SP, but i've never been successful.

Any suggestions guys???

----------


## Jhony

> Day 11: Tonight I tried the CANWILD but the alarm didnt wake me up.
> 
> Day 12: Same problem as day 11.
> 
> Day 13: I woke up after 5 hours of sleep, and i tried to do a normal WILD. I laid on my bed for 20 min, and nothing happened.
> 
> I am not sure if i am WILDing properly. What I do is to:
> Wake up 5 hours later after going to sleep. 
> Get out of my bed for less than 5 min. ( I usually go to the bathroom.)
> ...



Were you able to SP whenever you tried to WILD?

Day 22: Nothing.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Hey speedoman.  Have checked out Yoshi's tutorial: http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=82529

Here's another good one: http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=66238

Maybe those can help you out.  Those are two of the WILD tutorials i found most helpful.

----------


## edge0125

Day 23 & 24:

Unsuccessful

----------


## speedoman

> Were you able to SP whenever you tried to WILD?



nO  :Sad: , I have never been able to SP.

----------


## speedoman

> Maybe those can help you out.  Those are two of the WILD tutorials i found most helpful.



Thank you dark_grimmjow!!!  ::D: 
Actually i tried last night Yoshi's technique, I wasnt successful but im going to try it again tonight!!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Thank you dark_grimmjow!!! 
> Actually i tried last night Yoshi's technique, I wasnt successful but im going to try it again tonight!!



I'm going to give Yoshi's another try tonight too.

Day 23: 

My alarm didn't wake me up.  When i did wake up naturally, for some reason, i completely forgot about trying to WILD.

----------


## tommo

IMO you shouldn't be trying all these different techniques.
Just do a simple WBTB WILD.  That's my opinion though.
I just think that it would be better to practice one technique.
It's not like a simple WBTB WILD isn't going to work for some people.
It WILL work, for everyone, you just have to practice.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 24:

Too lazy to get out of bed

I'll put my alarm somewhere I have to stand up to turn it off.

----------


## Beeyahoi

I'm a little late, but be expecting a day 1 report tomorrow.

----------


## edge0125

Day 25:

Unsuccessful.

I need to find a way to induce HH.  I feel my problem right now is getting to that point. because once i get even the slightest HH i can pretty much enter my dream from there.  So if anyone has any tips, please let me know.  Im sure it will help a lot of people out as well.

----------


## Squirx

I just found this; I think I'll try to join you too. I've been trying WILDs for a while now, but not on a regular basis. Although it takes me a while, I can often get to the threshold of SP. I start to feel heavy, or my limbs start to fell numb, or I feel oddly like I'm floating. But after a few moments, it dissapears, and I'm left lying awake again. Usually I get an incombatable urge to swallow, and I think that's what makes it dissapear, but sometimes it just happens without me moving at all. Any suggestions?
And I now it's supposed to help a lot, but I really can't try WBTBs very often, they just make me too tired in the morning.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 1:

Unsuccessful attempt.

I used WBTB with Yoshi's WILD technique.  On about my second position switch I started to feel heavy, but eventually drifted off to sleep without a WILD.  I dreamt about playing Warcraft 3.

----------


## VickyClark

> So I decided to make a thread about my WILD Project.  What Im doing is, for the next 90 days; Im going to learn, practice and perfect the WILD technique.  My goal is that by then end of the 90 days, Ill be able to have at least one WILD every night.  
> 
> So this thread will be somewhat like a blog of my research, Im going to attempt WILD at least once every night;  so every day Ill be updating and writing what I did, what happened, what worked and what didnt work.  Hopefully by the end of the 90 days Ill be able to have WILDs at will.
> 
> 
> Also, anyone that wants to join me on my 90 day quest is more than welcome to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey I think Im going to try this too.  I love research and this is sort of the same thing.  I have a voice recorder for my book writing (which my main character will have WILDS (- :smiley:  So would you mind if I joined?  I hope Im not to late but I will try different methods here and there.  I had one intense sleep paralysis that was pretty terrifying that I remember and Ive dreamt about it sence I was 6.  Im excited and maybe at the end of the 90 days we all will be new people in sleep.

Good luck and sweet dreams guys.  Tomorrow I will record what I went through tonight.  Hopfully I will be able to understand my sleepy self hahaha.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 24:

No good.  I went to sleep some time after 1:30 a.m. and didn't wake up til 7 a.m.  It had just snowed the night before so the reflection of the snow made my room really bright.  I could tell that getting a successful WILD would be very difficult.  I covered my face with a shirt so it wouldn't be so bright.  I eventually just drifted off to sleep.  I think i'm going to keep working on Yoshi's WILD for maybe 2 or 3 weeks to see how it goes.  Maybe my alarm will wake me up next time so i can give it another shot before it is daylight.

----------


## edge0125

Day 26:

Semi successful.

I had a false awakening again! ahhh, this is the third time its happened.

I woke up at around 5am, got up for like 3 min then went back to bed.  After about 4 min of laying in bed i began to experience HH.  At this point i was excited (i was kind of groggy and out of it though).  I remember about 5 secs after the hypnagogic sounds i began to get that weird feeling all over my body (spinning feeling).  At this point i thought i was in my dream, so i did a reality check and for whatever reason i thought i was awake due to my RC.  
I then woke up realizing that i was dreaming the whole time and that my RC failed me.  Unbelievable, i was soo close.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 25:

No success, I dont think I'll be able to try hard enough for the next 2 days, but after tuesday I should be back in the game.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 25:

Nothing.  This time my alarm woke me up, but i was so out of it that i couldn't even remember why i set the alarm.  I laid there waiting for it to stop and then zonked out again.  Next time, i need to at least get up to go to the bathroom so i will be awake enough to remember to WILD.

I really need to start improving.  Only 2 WILD's in 25 days, and those were towards the beginning of the project.  Seems like i've gone down hill.  If i've went down hill so much then i should get to the valley soon, that way i should start going up hill again.  ::lol::

----------


## VickyClark

Day one for me:
No sleep paralysis but I do remember two dreams very vividly and I think if I didnt wake up due to my alarm I could have had a lucid dream.  I knew I was dreaming and I was very excited to go into the cave with all the demons (long story) but the alarm went off.  I went back to sleep right after and it picked up where I left off but I didnt have any luck it just turned weird.

I was trying the piano trick where you move two fingers while going to sleep so you can stay conscience.  I just ended up falling asleep though with no luck of sleep paralysis.  

Im sure if I keep at it soon I will be able to do it with ease. (But I also been trying for a while before I ran into the thread)

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 2:

Semi-Successful

I woke up in the middle of the night last night, so I decided to use the FILD technique.  On my first attempt, I got some pretty intense HI of a strange circus conductor like man with a big hat and mustache.  I woke up and tried again, but just fell asleep.

Then in the morning I woke up about 45 min. early so that I could try for a WILD.  I just fell asleep.

EDIT:  I also remember feeling a shift.  I did a RC or two, but I was still awake.

----------


## Jhony

Day: 23-25

Nothing except on the 25th when I wrote down one dream (trying to get my dream recall back again)

----------


## angelofhex

I DILD all the time and really want to master the WILD so I shall join you all in this endeavour. Sorry for being late but hey what the heck lets jump right in, I did plenty of research on this so I will set my alarm for 3 hours of sleep and let you know what happened, if anything cool did I will definitely update, if not well its only day 1 hehe.

*update* Day 1, I woke up at 3am this morning to a soft music so I was not jarred but I can not recall any dreams from before that time in the morning. I got out of bed and cleaned my room for a bit. I lay back in bed and got comfortable, put on some non-distracting music and started to focus, I could feel tingling and vibrations, also I was having a fair amount of HI but could not get past this point. After having my eye itch and my foot cramp for a long while I rolled over and went to bed. Also something odd, I don't remember any dreams from last night at all, which is very unusual for me.

----------


## SkA_DaRk_Che

I think I'll join this research group. Sounds interesting.


*Day 1
*
*From Last night:* I became suspicious of my dream environment, after pondering it I entered Sleep Paralysis. I was sleeping on my back. While in sleep paralysis, I visualized wings on my back and was able to feel actual psychical wings on my back. I was also able to control them simply by thinking "beat faster". However, I was not able to "lift" myself out of wild and into an actual lucid dream. It is very difficult to make the transition from WILD to Lucid dream for me. 

I will try again tomorrow and see what happens.

I hope you guys will have better luck than I had.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 26:

No success (wasn't expecting any), same thing for tomorrow, but starting wednesday I'll be able to really try.

----------


## edge0125

Day 27:

1 attempt.  Failure

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 26:

Woke up 15 minutes after my alarm went off.  Failed WILD.  Better luck tonight.

----------


## Jakku

This sounds pretty interesting, I was wondering, how many days did it take for each of you in the 90 Days WILD Project to get your first WILD?

----------


## AndresLD

> This sounds pretty interesting, I was wondering, how many days did it take for each of you in the 90 Days WILD Project to get your first WILD?



I was successful on day 8, and that's about it. It is frustrating to fall asleep everyday when trying to WILD, but I think that by day 70 we will all have found what works best for us and will probably be able to succeed at least once per night if we really try.

----------


## Jhony

> This sounds pretty interesting, I was wondering, how many days did it take for each of you in the 90 Days WILD Project to get your first WILD?







> I was successful on day 8, and that's about it. It is frustrating to fall asleep everyday when trying to WILD, but I think that by day 70 we will all have found what works best for us and will probably be able to succeed at least once per night if we really try.




I too was successful on day 8 (weird huh?) but with a DILD, a first for me, and my first lucid dream. 

Still trying to get a WILD though, but if that doesn't work I'm fine with DILDs.

Day 26: Nothing.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Day 15: 2.7.10-2.8.10 Nothing.
Day 16: 2.8.10-2.9.10 Planning on an afternoon WILD attempt. May use lucid aid mp3. Result: Nothing.
Day 17-22: 2.9.10 through 2.14.10 College, band practice (over at another's house for a few days), and numerous other miscellaneous things didn't give me an opportunity to attempt WILDing.


Seeing everyone's logs of progress and even some of successes has got me re-inspired. I'm going to keep up with this: time to get back into this thing! I'm going to try my best to post here every day with my results, and will make a new diligent effort to WILD.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 3:

Unsuccessful Attempt

I kept trying to WILD with WBTB but was interrupted by random people knocking on my door with a wrong adress over and over again  ::?: .

----------


## AndresLD

Day 27:

failed. Tomorrow hopefully I will start getting closer to success, since now I'll be able to really try.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 27:

My alarm did wake me up this time, but no success.  I started to try WILD, but i was so sleepy that i forgot what i was doing and fell asleep unaware.  I saw a quote somewhere in another thread that said, "Get up no matter how much your mind tells you you can stay in bed." I don't think that's exactly right, but close enough.  I'm promising to myself that i'm going to get at least 1 success by or on day 30.

----------


## angelofhex

Day 2:

No real luck today, alarm didnt wake me up quite enough and I rolled back over in bed then had a FA later and didnt realize it so got nothing. But hey I have done it before so I will do it again.

----------


## edge0125

Day 28:

No attempt.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 4:

Unsuccessful Attempt

Used WBTB with Yoshi's WILD technique but fell asleep.

----------


## Jhony

Day 28: No Attempt.

I WILL GET GOOD PROGRESS BY TOMMOROW (something I have to keep to myself or at least let others know because it seems we're not getting better results)

----------


## speedoman

Day 14: My alarm did wake me up, but I was too lazy to WILD.

Day 15: Same problem as day 14.

Day 16: I tried Joshis technique but it was a failure.

Day 17: I forgot to set my alarm!!

Tonight I am more than decided to get out of bed once my alarm goes off, and Im going to try a basic WILD.

----------


## AndresLD

Tonight (well, tomorrow morning actually) I will set my alarm, get out of bed, and take my time to WILD. For the past 15 days I haven't been able to because I had to wake up earlier than usual, but now  I can sleep for longer, so I don't mind if it takes me an hour to WILD  :tongue2:

----------


## Miomek

Hey guys.
When ive noticed this thread i immediately thought - wow great idea!
I've read entire thread and i must say that i can see a pattern here.
What i mean is why you keep failing. Its because on the beginning everyone was really motivated to learn it and just couldnt wait to try again(well kind of) and later on it seems like your minds are set like this: "I will fail any way so why even bother...i want to sleep..." :bedtime:  :Cheeky: (that's what u subconciously think i ment) that's why you constantly cant get up. Well at least that's what i believe. Actually it so happens that i've tried such a research myself but gave up after few attempts. I've learned from this alot however. So i thought that it could help you guys a bit. I ve studied plenty of tutorials and diffrent techniqes. I also tried to wild in diffrent times either during the day and in early morning(around 5:00AM).
What i believe is the most important in wild is as someone mentioned before the mindset. The reason why i think so is because no matter how bad your day was or how tired u are u will sooner or later fall asleep. WILD is nothing but "special" form of falling asleep(correct me if im wrong). So whenever i try to WILD i think like this "ok let's try to WILD or rather... let's go to sleep" ::D: 
Try this and you WILL suceed. Oh and remember there is no try its only doing or not and if you start with the slightest doubt it will grow with the time and well ,the rest you know...

Good Luck and keep trying!

----------


## Clyde Machine

Day 23: 2.15.10: (Night) After losing focus, I've retrained my sights on WILDing. I can keep with this, and I'm going to. I will trying WILDing tonight with a modest WBTB.
Results: Had to get up earlier than expected, no chance to WBTB. (WBTB time was the same time I had to get up.)

Day 24: 2.16.10: Took an afternoon nap and attempted WILD after waking. Laid for a half hour without HH, got up before any trace of sleepiness. Must've got all my necessary sleep during the nap!
(Night) Tried WILDing, but was really uncomfortable, probably from not getting out of bed in WBTB, limbs and back were all aching when just laying on my back. Rolled over and went to sleep.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 5:

Unsuccessful Attempt

I tried to WBTB but fell asleep without a WILD.  Had some pretty epic dreams though.

----------


## AndresLD

> Hey guys.
> When ive noticed this thread i immediately thought - wow great idea!
> I've read entire thread and i must say that i can see a pattern here.
> What i mean is why you keep failing. Its because on the beginning everyone was really motivated to learn it and just couldnt wait to try again(well kind of) and later on it seems like your minds are set like this: "I will fail any way so why even bother...i want to sleep..."(that's what u subconciously think i ment) that's why you constantly cant get up. Well at least that's what i believe. Actually it so happens that i've tried such a research myself but gave up after few attempts. I've learned from this alot however. So i thought that it could help you guys a bit. I ve studied plenty of tutorials and diffrent techniqes. I also tried to wild in diffrent times either during the day and in early morning(around 5:00AM).
> What i believe is the most important in wild is as someone mentioned before the mindset. The reason why i think so is because no matter how bad your day was or how tired u are u will sooner or later fall asleep. WILD is nothing but "special" form of falling asleep(correct me if im wrong). So whenever i try to WILD i think like this "ok let's try to WILD or rather... let's go to sleep"
> Try this and you WILL suceed. Oh and remember there is no try its only doing or not and if you start with the slightest doubt it will grow with the time and well ,the rest you know...
> 
> Good Luck and keep trying!




So what you are saying is, when we are going to WILD, we just have to think about it as "I'm going to sleep, and while I'm at it I will WILD"?

Day 29:

No success, but I got up and stayed awake for 10 minutes, did 30 push ups, went to bed and then I got some HI's, but then fell asleep.

----------


## angelofhex

Day 3: No success and dream recall is dead for some reason havent remembered a vivid dream since starting this. I am gonna change time frames and see if that helps.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 28:

I woke up at 4:30 a.m. and went to the bathroom.  When i went back to bed, i started trying Yoshi's WILD.  I kept trying until 5:45 a.m.  Then i gave up.  I felt like i was doing everything right.  Maybe i just missed my REM cycle or something.  Instead of using an alarm, i going to try waking up naturally.  I think that the few times i've done WILD, it was after waking up naturally.  If i start to not wake up soon enough using the natural method, i will revert back to the alarm and try to hit my REM cycles better.  Oh well, i did have a good DILD; i got my first TOTM.  I'm waiting for my orange name and wingies.  :boogie:

----------


## speedoman

Day 18:  Last night I was in the Lucid Aid forum, and I read that eating some ice cream bfore going to sleep can aid you to have more vivid dreams. i had some ice cream in the fridge  :Cheeky:  so I gave it a shot. I cant tell the difference today but im going to try it again tonight, and give you the results tomorrow.

Failure. My alarm didnt wake me up.

----------


## AndresLD

I'm about to give it a shot  ::D:

----------


## AndresLD

*SUCCESS* 

Day 30:
I went to bed at 10:30, woke up at 5:00. I went to the washroom, peed, had a sip of water, went to my room, wrote the post above this one, then went to bed. I stayed in bed thinking about my next lucid dream for about 30 minutes, just as Miomek said, I thought about it just as going to sleep, 4 out of my 5 WILDS have been like this, after being awake for a long time (40 minutes to one hour) I think, ok it's time to go to sleep (JUST SLEEP), and as I try to fall asleep, SP actually sets in. I had a mixture of HI's and short dreams between 5:40 and 5:55, when I became awake again, then tried to fall asleep and THEN SP set in, I got the traditional heaviness with spinning around, loud noise, entering another dimension etc etc. In the dream (which started in my bed, just like ALL my WILDs do) I still felt heavy and dizzy and couldn't control myself, this was a huge problem in my last 2 WILDS, so I yelled: "NONE OF THAT SHIT TONIGHT" and the spinning around heaviness feeling went away  :smiley: , the dream lasted about 25 minutes!

----------


## edge0125

Day 29 & 30:

Failure.  

Update:
Lately i've been doing a lot of trial and error.  
I think I'm going back to the regular WILD technique and try to perfect it; hopefully I'll be successful again soon.

----------


## edge0125

> *SUCCESS* 
> 
> Day 30:
> I went to bed at 10:30, woke up at 5:00. I went to the washroom, peed, had a sip of water, went to my room, wrote the post above this one, then went to bed. I stayed in bed thinking about my next lucid dream for about 30 minutes, just as Miomek said, I thought about it just as going to sleep, 4 out of my 5 WILDS have been like this, after being awake for a long time (40 minutes to one hour) I think, ok it's time to go to sleep (JUST SLEEP), and as I try to fall asleep, SP actually sets in. I had a mixture of HI's and short dreams between 5:40 and 5:55, when I became awake again, then tried to fall asleep and THEN SP set in, I got the traditional heaviness with spinning around, loud noise, entering another dimension etc etc. In the dream (which started in my bed, just like ALL my WILDs do) I still felt heavy and dizzy and couldn't control myself, this was a huge problem in my last 2 WILDS, so I yelled: "NONE OF THAT SHIT TONIGHT" and the spinning around heaviness feeling went away , the dream lasted about 25 minutes!



.
.
Nice!
.
.

----------


## Miomek

> SUCCESS
> 
> Day 30:
> I went to bed at 10:30, woke up at 5:00. I went to the washroom, peed, had a sip of water, went to my room, wrote the post above this one, then went to bed. I stayed in bed thinking about my next lucid dream for about 30 minutes, just as Miomek said, I thought about it just as going to sleep, 4 out of my 5 WILDS have been like this, after being awake for a long time (40 minutes to one hour) I think, ok it's time to go to sleep (JUST SLEEP), and as I try to fall asleep, SP actually sets in. I had a mixture of HI's and short dreams between 5:40 and 5:55, when I became awake again, then tried to fall asleep and THEN SP set in, I got the traditional heaviness with spinning around, loud noise, entering another dimension etc etc. In the dream (which started in my bed, just like ALL my WILDs do) I still felt heavy and dizzy and couldn't control myself, this was a huge problem in my last 2 WILDS, so I yelled: "NONE OF THAT SHIT TONIGHT" and the spinning around heaviness feeling went away , the dream lasted about 25 minutes!



Good Job!
So i can only say that my theory works! ::banana::  ::D: 
You have to know that u where a tester of this 'cause in fact i ve never tried this(actually i did but i was interrupted few times) due to no time recently :Cheeky:  but im glad it works and also i think that regular sleep schedule should help so i'm currently adjusting mine to eqally 8hrs of sleep.
Congrats again! :wink2:

----------


## AndresLD

> Good Job!
> So i can only say that my theory works!
> You have to know that u where a tester of this 'cause in fact i ve never tried this(actually i did but i was interrupted few times) due to no time recently but im glad it works and also i think that regular sleep schedule should help so i'm currently adjusting mine to eqally 8hrs of sleep.
> Congrats again!



Thank you  :smiley: ! I think you and I have been testing the same technique :p. I've been successful at WILD 4 times like this. I stay awake (in bed) for about an hour and then try to go to sleep (not wild, just sleep) and SP actually sets in. I'm trying to 'master' this method and see if it's possible to reduce the time needed to go to sleep and actually wild. Last night I could do it in 45 minutes, I hope that by the end of the project I can stay awake just 10 or 15 minutes and still WILD

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 6:

Felt like I came close, but still fell asleep without a successful WILD.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Day 25: 2.17.10: Attempted at night, but without WBTB was way too sleepy to keep conscious.

Day 26: 2.18.10: (Morning) Attempted WILDing three or four times, each time falling into sleep without consciousness. Time for earplugs again, I think. Last attempt, didn't go to sleep, I'll resume in the afternoon and/or tonight.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Congrats AndresLD! It's nice to see somebody get a successful WILD.

Day 29:

Did not attempt.  I woke up naturelly and went to the bathroom.  Before i got out of the bathroom, i had it sey in my mind that i was going for a WILD.  But when i walked out of the bathroom, my dad was about to go in to get ready to go rabbiy hunting.  So with all of the extra noise and light right outside my room, i decided to just forget WILD.  Nobody is supposed to be up earlt tomorrow morning so i'll give it a shot then.

----------


## Squirx

Day 1
Went to sleep late, so I didn't bother with WBTB. After reading about it here, I tried a FILD - but I was too tired to think straight, and thought I'd try it longer before RCing. Fell asleep.

Day 2
Wanted to try a a WBTB WILD, but when I woke up in the morning I realised my alarm was set for pm.

Day 3
Unsucsessful FILD.

Day 4
Unsucsessful WILD, but I did remember my dream.

Day 5
Unsucsessful WILD, didn't remember anything.

I'd like to try to WBTB, but I don't get enough sleep as it is. I think that's my biggest challenge right now - I have to start going to sleep earlier.

----------


## speedoman

> *SUCCESS* 
> 
>  "NONE OF THAT SHIT TONIGHT"



Thats what I'm talking about!!!!  ::D: 
did you move at all during those 45 min??


Day 19: when I attemped to WILD my brother had to get ready for school, and he was making a lot of noise, and i couldnt concentrate enough.

DAy 20: I woke up at 4:45, went to the bathroom, took a sip of tap water, and went back to bed. It was a failure. :Sad:

----------


## Miomek

> I'm trying to 'master' this method and see if it's possible to reduce the time needed to go to sleep and actually wild. Last night I could do it in 45 minutes, I hope that by the end of the project I can stay awake just 10 or 15 minutes and still WILD



I have a quick question about that. How long does it take u(approximately) to actually get SP?
And how long do u have to wait till the dream forms after that? :Thinking:

----------


## Clyde Machine

@Miomek If you'd like my input, I'd just like to say that the time it takes for me to get into SP varies so incredibly much, I don't think my body has a set time to get into it. It can take anywhere from 10/15 minutes to almost 45 minutes, from all the attempts I've made. As for the dream forming, that also varies over a very wide range, but I don't know how long I usually have a dream form at. (Never been able to time it.)


Day 26(Continued): 2.18.10: (Night) Unsuccessful.
Did a WBTB (4.5 hrs. sleep), but once again didn't get out of bed after waking. I fell asleep for a short while thereafter, but got back up and did a proper WBTB. I attempted a WILD then, but with no results.

Day 27: 2.19.10: (Morning) _Semi-successful._
I had semi-success! Woke up/fell asleep several times in the morning, attempting more WILDs. Once, I attempted a WILD and visualized a dream scene. I went from a groggy waking state into the dream with no lapse in between, but I don't believe it was a lucid dream. While I was doing stuff in the dream, I wasn't necessarily aware of me being within a dream. It was a short dream, but still progress!

----------


## AndresLD

> Thats what I'm talking about!!!! 
> did you move at all during those 45 min??



Oh yeah, during those 45 minutes I moved, thought about random stuff, then after that I decided to try to fall asleep, (at exactly 5:37 actually), then I had HI's/Short dreams (I couldn't tell the difference), but then became fully awake again at exactly 5:57, then I tried to fall asleep again, this time not thinking about anything, but I still moved if I felt uncomfortable, and at about 6:00 SP set in.





> I have a quick question about that. How long does it take u(approximately) to actually get SP?
> And how long do u have to wait till the dream forms after that?



Well, I woke up at 5:00, and got SP at 6:00, but from 5:00 to 5:37 I wasn't trying to get SP. Once SP sets in, I wait between 15 seconds and one minute, then stand up (from my bed) and do a RC, and BAM, I'm dreaming.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 31: Woke up at 5:00 again, I got a nose bleed as soon as I stood up (weird huh?) So I went to the washroom and stopped it in about 3 minutes, then I went to my bedroom. I stayed on the computer for about 3 minutes and went to bed. I thought about random stuff, about my next lucid dream and at 5:30 tried to fall asleep. Again I had a mixture of HI's and short dreams, and at 5:52 became fully awake, then tried to fall asleep, which I did, but this time I didn't WILD.

Tomorrow morning, well it's a weekend, so depending on at what time I go to bed, I might wake up at 5:00, 5:30 or 6:00, stay awake for about 40 minutes and then go to sleep.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Day 27:
> I'm promising to myself that i'm going to get at least 1 success by or on day 30.



Day 30:

Sadly, i didn't meet the quota i set.  I tried the method of trying to just fall asleep and WILD.  But i just got the fall asleep part without the WILD.  I don't know if i'll get a good shot tonight since i have to get up early tomorrow.  Just have to keep trying.

----------


## Miomek

> @Miomek If you'd like my input, I'd just like to say that the time it takes for me to get into SP varies so incredibly much, I don't think my body has a set time to get into it. It can take anywhere from 10/15 minutes to almost 45 minutes, from all the attempts I've made. As for the dream forming, that also varies over a very wide range, but I don't know how long I usually have a dream form at. (Never been able to time it.)







> Well, I woke up at 5:00, and got SP at 6:00, but from 5:00 to 5:37 I wasn't trying to get SP. Once SP sets in, I wait between 15 seconds and one minute, then stand up (from my bed) and do a RC, and BAM, I'm dreaming.



hmm... interesting...
So in both cases there's around half an hour to get SP it's curious because i can get it within approx. 20 mins but from there well ,actually i don't have enough data to say how long does it take me to get into the dream but around one minute seems pretty fast ill have to test it then. ::D: 
The reason why im so interested in it is because i can get SP any time i want even during the day. btw i 've tried WILD today(actually tonight) but i fell asleep... :Cheeky:

----------


## AndresLD

> Day 30:
> 
> Sadly, i didn't meet the quota i set.  I tried the method of trying to just fall asleep and WILD.  But i just got the fall asleep part without the WILD.  I don't know if i'll get a good shot tonight since i have to get up early tomorrow.  Just have to keep trying.



Don't worry, still got 60 days to try different things and find what works for you.







> hmm... interesting...
> So in both cases there's around half an hour to get SP it's curious because i can get it within approx. 20 mins but from there well ,actually i don't have enough data to say how long does it take me to get into the dream but around one minute seems pretty fast ill have to test it then.
> The reason why im so interested in it is because i can get SP any time i want even during the day. btw i 've tried WILD today(actually tonight) but i fell asleep...



SP is different for everyone, some people get it sooner while for others it takes more time. However I hope that if you train and do it over and over, eventually you can reduce the amount of time to get SP.

----------


## Clyde Machine

*Day 28:* 2.20.10: Morning. No cigar. (5.5 hrs to WBTB. Go back to 4.5 hrs.)
Did several very good attempts this morning, each with a very confident (I'm gonna WILD, let's do this!) mindset as well as last night, and had a false awakening with one, but wasn't consistent with each one. I'll go back over WILDing tutorials to make sure I'm setting myself up to do this all correctly. I found out yesterday that I'm trying to do a V-WILD or VILD, and quite frankly, it seems to make more sense to me, leaving less up to chance, taking more control and getting more involved. I'll keep with the V-WILDing as much as I can stay awake to do.

I'm getting HI alright, but SP.... my body just tingles and aches all over after a while. Is that SP for me?

----------


## edge0125

Day 31 & 32:

Failure

----------


## AndresLD

Day 32:

Woke up at 6:00, got off bed, stayed on computer for 10 minutes. 
I tried to stay awake for one hour, but in about 6 minutes I fell asleep, even though I did 30 push ups before going to bed, tomorrow I will do 50 push ups

----------


## speedoman

> Oh yeah, during those 45 minutes I moved, thought about random stuff, then after that I decided to try to fall asleep, (at exactly 5:37 actually), then I had HI's/Short dreams (I couldn't tell the difference), but then became fully awake again at exactly 5:57, then I tried to fall asleep again, this time not thinking about anything, but I still moved if I felt uncomfortable, and at about 6:00 SP set in.



Thanks Andres!  It is interesting because most of the tutarials that i have read say that it is very important to stay still while attempting a WILD to trick your body that you have fallen asleep, and it seems that it is different for you.

Day 21. no attempt.

day 22: I tried to Wild but my brother was making a lot of noise and I couldnt concentrate.

day 23: Last night my alarm went off after 5-6 hour of sleep, and I went to the pee, I recorded the dreams that I remembere and finally I read about LD for 15 min. Then i tried to WILD but I wasnt successfull. During the next 3-4 hours I had of sleep i had like 5 dreams and I became lucid in one of them. it was very short though.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 31:

No attempt for me.  I woke up at 5 something a.m.  I was going to try to WILD, but it had to get up at 7:15 a.m.  I was too afraid i would lose too much sleep.  I can sleep til 9 a.m. in the morning; so i'm going to give it another go.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 7:

Failed.

No Sleep.


Day 8:

Failed.

Tried to WILD but fell asleep.

----------


## Miomek

> SP is different for everyone, some people get it sooner while for others it takes more time. However I hope that if you train and do it over and over, eventually you can reduce the amount of time to get SP.



I think you got me wrong SP isnt a problem for me i can get it pretty fast but after that well no succsess...

I've tried to WILD tonight too but fell asleep.
It seems like everyone is getting the same issue here.
What about trying during the day? What do you think guys? ::D: 
I did make an attempt few times during the day and acually got SP but no further...hmm... :tongue2: 

@edit
Another reason to learn WILD perfectly:
shared dreaming ::D: 

I don't really believe in this but if it really worked... ::shock::

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 9:

Unsuccessful Attempt

Fell asleep again.  I was really, really tired so I pretty much expected it to happen.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 33:
Stayed awake for 45 minutes, then went to sleep but didn't get SP. However, I had a DILD and a DEILD. I woke up almost immediately from the DILD, but instead of spinning around I decided to stay still and not open my eyes, I was able to DEILD back into the dream, but it started in my bed and I wasn't sure if I was dreaming or not, the whole dream I was trying to do stuff I can usually do in dreams, but it didn't work, did reality checks, but they didn't work. I searched around my house to find something that told me it was obvious that I was dreaming, but didn't find anything. About 10 minutes into the dream, I gave up and decided that I had actually woken up. Then I had a False awakening, in which I was really mad that I HAD been dreaming, but then I woke up, even angrier than before. 

Note to self: when not sure if I'm dreaming or not, and RC's don't work, run against a wall. Also, do a RC every time I wake up.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 32:

No attempt today either.  I was so tired from yesterday; getting up early and work.  I almost attempted yesterday, but decided not to.  Although i did gain some knowledge that might help me in my attempt tonight.  I woke up naturally and was planning on trying WILD.  I went to the bathroom (i always go in the dark so that i don't wake myself up too much).  I always try to avoid looking at any bright lights on my way to the bathroom, like my digital clock, vcr display, wii power light, rechargeable razor led, etc.  Well this time i tried to keep my eyes closed and only open them when i absolutely needed to.  By getting up, i was able to wake up enough that i think i could have attempted WILD, but staying sleepy enough that i should have an easy time getting back into sp.  I didn't attempt WILD, but this time it didn't take near as long for me to drift off to sleep.  I'm going to try this method of waking up tonight and combine it with Yoshi's WILD.  I feel like this should work really well for me.  I know that my mom has to get up early to go to work; hopefully this won't mess up my chances.  When people are up early in the morning, moving around and turning lights on; it can really make WILD'ing difficult.  Wish me luck, and happy WILD'ing to everybody on your next WILD attempt.  ::D:

----------


## AndresLD

Day 34: no attempt, I was too tired x)

----------


## edge0125

Day 33 & 34:

Failure.

I just don't know what im doing wrong.  So I'm back to the drawing board.  
I think from now on im just gonna stick to one method and master it.

Last night i started reading Stephen Laberge's Wild Method, and from now on im gonna stick to that technique

----------


## speedoman

> Day 33 & 34:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night i started reading Stephen Laberge's Wild Method, and from now on im gonna stick to that technique



hey edge0125! i am reading the book also. do you mean the method in which you pay attention to the HIs and wait for the dream to form?? because I am working with that technique.

----------


## edge0125

> hey edge0125! i am reading the book also. do you mean the method in which you pay attention to the HIs and wait for the dream to form?? because I am working with that technique.



He has a couple of wild techniques at the end of chapter 4 and 6.  The techniques im trying are "Hypnagogic Imagery Technique".  And the "Count yourself to sleep technique" i believe its on pg 62, 67.

Im gonna give each technique a week, and then i'll stick with whichever one worked the best.  If none of them worked then i'll attempt another technique mentioned in the book.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 33:

I failed because i was too awake to WILD.  Why was i too awake to WILD you ask?  Well, i tried the whole wake up naturally and go to the bathroom with my eyes closed thing.  Since my eyes were closed, i didn't see the pair of shoes i left laying in the middle of the floor.  Let's just say i woke up really fast.  ::lol::   Tonight i'll be sure to have a clear path with nothing to trip over.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 10:

Didn't try for one.

----------


## edge0125

Day 35:

Semi Successful

I failed to wild.  But i did have a DILD; and i finally got to try my time freeze technique  ::banana::

----------


## AndresLD

Day 35: No attempt, I was too tired to try, again

----------


## MasterMind

Day: Something..

Props: Alarm clock, mp3 player or mobile phone

Set the alarm to wake you up one earlier than usual wake up time, then play a mp3 file that will wake you up 15 minutes later and turn itself off. just remember to deild this time. =)

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 34:

I had a mild episode of sp; i lost part of the sensation of my body, but not enough to get full blown sp.  As a plus, i didn't trip this time.  :boogie:   I didn't keep my eyes closed for the entire trip to the bathroom either.  This time of year, long-legged spiders get into the house; so i find it hard to walk around in the dark with my eyes closed.  I guess i'll brave it out, since it seemed to yield a little results.  Better luck tonight.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 11:

No attempt for the second day in a row.  Mustn't get lazy!  ::?:

----------


## Miomek

I've tried to WILD today but failed..
I woke up at 4:00 AM went to bathroom took a sip of water and returned to bed. I was really hungry but didn't eat anything. I've struggled for like 2 hrs and then had to get ready to school. I think i slept for a while but i'm not sure perhaps just a nap, anyways no wild... suprisingly i wasn't tired :tongue2: 

I think i need to re-read wild tutorials and try again... ::?:

----------


## AndresLD

Day 36:

I got up, went to the washroom for a sip of  water, stayed on the computer for 10 minutes and went to bed. I tried to stay awake in bed for at least 30 minutes, but I fell sleep in less than 5 minutes. I think tomorrow I'll focus on my breaths, because two things can happen:
1) I fell asleep while counting my breaths which might end in a WILD
2) I become too awake and I'm able to stay wake for longer (which is what I tried to do)

----------


## edge0125

Day 36:

no attempt, i was too tired.

----------


## Jeff777

> Day 36:
> 
> no attempt, i was too tired.



Read through the entire thread.  edge, you seem to be slacking off pretty hard.  Being consistent with even one method will eventually yield you the results you are wanting.  The goal is consistent perserverance, not WILD'ing itself.  =/

----------


## AndresLD

I just read through all my entries to this thread, and realized that I have been successful 3 times  ::D: , not 2. 

Anyways, guys Jeff is right, WE have been slacking off pretty hard, how about some motivation?? we ARE ALL going to succeed tonight! Let's do some auto suggestion before going to sleep, and LET'S ACTUALLY get out of bed, yes?!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 35:

I did try a little this morning, but i gave up too soon.  I was too worried about laying there for an hour and missing an hour of sleep.  I will be able to sleep in til 11 a.m. tomorrow if i want to; so no more excuses.  My worry about missing sleep is causing me to either give up too quickly or become too tense to actually WILD.  I totally agree with Jeff777.  I don't think that my motivation and effort that i've been putting into this project is consistent.  It was strong at the beginning, but it has dwindled over time.  Let's all get motivated an have a WILD tonight.  Wouldn't it be awesome if everybody reported in tomorrow with a success.  ::D: 

Also, i plan on reading over the thread so maybe i'll pick out some useful info.

----------


## Jhony

Days 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35: Nothing  :Sad: 

Doing as much as I can to get back on track.

----------


## edge0125

> Read through the entire thread.  edge, you seem to be slacking off pretty hard.  Being consistent with even one method will eventually yield you the results you are wanting.  The goal is consistent perserverance, not WILD'ing itself.  =/



Sure i haven't been posting as much as before, but im still trying every night and in the last few weeks i have been trying many different methods to see what works for me.  And hopefully i will eventually find a technique that does work for me, and i'll be able to share that with everyone on here.  
Like i said, from now on i'm gonna stick to Stephen Laberges techniques and hopefully i can make it work for me.

Obviously this isn't as easy as it seems, i do feel I've improved a lot as a lucid dreamer and im just now 1/3 through with the project.


btw how am i slacking?

----------


## speedoman

Day 24: Didnt try.
Day 25: I was paying attention to my 'HIs but I fell asleep.
day 26: Same error as last night.
day 27: Didnt attempted to WILD. ( As soon as my alarm went off I turned it off and went back to sleep)

It would be awesome if all of us are successful tonight. 
I have never take it seriously the relaxation phase before attempting to WILD, but I have promised myself to do it tonight. 
I have a feeling that something good will happen tonight.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 12:

Unsuccessful Attempt

Tried a WBTB WILD but fell asleep.

----------


## Jhony

Day 36: Nothing

I remembered a dream today but it was later on in the day and not when I woke up.

----------


## Jeff777

> Sure i haven't been posting as much as before, but im still trying every night and in the last few weeks i have been trying many different methods to see what works for me.  And hopefully i will eventually find a technique that does work for me, and i'll be able to share that with everyone on here.  
> Like i said, from now on i'm gonna stick to Stephen Laberges techniques and hopefully i can make it work for me.
> 
> Obviously this isn't as easy as it seems, i do feel I've improved a lot as a lucid dreamer and im just now 1/3 through with the project.
> 
> 
> btw how am i slacking?



Hm, do I detect a bit of hostility?  :tongue2:   At any rate, I meant no harm bro.  I was just going by what I noticed in here so far.  I mainly read your posts in here, but I did read all of them.  Keep it up mate.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 36:

No good.  I thought i could stay in bed and WILD, but i was so sleepy that i forgot what i was supposed to be doing.  Have to get up for a minute or two tonight, so i can remember to WILD.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 13:

Tried twice.  Once in the morning (unsuccessful) and once in the afternoon (unsuccessful).  In the morning I fell asleep and in the afternoon I was just too restless.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 37: alarm didn't wake me up
Day 38: too tired to try =/

Come on guys let's start seeing some success.

----------


## edge0125

Day 37

Two wild attempts.  Failure



Day 38:

One attempt, failure.

----------


## JustinS

Awesome thread. I still need to re-read the WILD info, but would like to jump in at some point. I have "suffered" from SP and FA for about 10 years. I have only recently been able to relax while experiencing SP. Anyway, great motivation going on in here. Thanks!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 37:

Fail.  I woke up and went to the bathroom.  I came back and started to try WILD.  At first, my thoughts drifted so far away that i forgot what i was doing, but i caught myself and started to try WILDing again.  Then my mom started getting ready for work.  I could hear her in the kitchen and there was lots of light shining under my door.  I just gave up and drifted off to sleep eventually.  It's really hard to get a morning when there is not somebody up around 4:00 - 6:00 which is the best time for me to WILD.  There's always somebody making noise and turning lights on.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Miomek

Tried WILD few times but no success. Why the hell i keep falling asleep? :Bang head: 

@edit
Giving advices is easy but to do it...lol

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 38:

I didn't attempt this time.  I had to get up early to go to work, and my dad was going to be up even earlier than me.  So he would be in the kitchen making noise; not very conductive to WILDing.  I need earplugs that don't hurt my ears.  As long as i don't lay on one of my ears, they don't bother me, but if i roll over it's too uncomfortable to sleep.  I need to be able to change positions from my back to my side and vice versa if i'm using Yoshi's WILD; so i think new earplugs would work wonders for my WILDing.  This seems to be one of my biggest problems with WILDing, other people making noise and disrupting my WILD attempts.  :Mad:

----------


## Linkwitz

I've just started this wee project too.

Great idea!  :smiley:

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 14:

Failed WBTB attempt.   :Sad: 

Day 15:

Failed WBTB attempt.   :Sad:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 39:

No attempt again.  I was to tired to do anything but sleep.  I'm going to try tonight though.  My dad is going to be up early making noise again; so whether i'm going to be successful or not, i don't know.  I'm going to try some foam earplugs.  I don't think they will hurt my ears, but they will probably fall out.  Won't know til' i try.  ::D:

----------


## edge0125

Day 39 & 40:

Failure

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 16:

I tried to WILD in the late afternoon.  The wave of heaviness and numbness/tingling came over my body, but I had music playing low in the background which I think might have kept me grounded in the waking world.  I didn't have any HH, and my vision was black for the most part.  I felt pretty close, like I was right on the edge of a WILD.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 39 and 40: failure

----------


## Miomek

hmm... It seems like we keep failing(I am doing the project just don't post if there isn't anything interesting).
But i have certain idea...
But first tell me please how do you fail ? Do you fall asleep(like me) or just can't do it and stay awake? What happens to you guys usually?
Oh , and check out THIS post. I find it very interesting... ::deal::

----------


## edge0125

Day 41:

2 attempts, failed to wild.

----------


## speedoman

from now on, im sticking with Craziness CANWILD technique until I master it.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 40:

No success with WILD, but i did have an awesome DILD again.  I couldn't find my foam earplugs, so when i heard my dad walking around in the kitchen; i just popped in the other ones and zonked out.

@Miomek:  I might give that NSSWILD then a try.  It sounds similar to Yoshi's WILD, but with a slightly different spin on it.  I'll try it tonight and see how it goes.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 41: didn't try, I've been lazy lately, but today I will actually try.

----------


## AndresLD

> hmm... It seems like we keep failing(I am doing the project just don't post if there isn't anything interesting).
> But i have certain idea...
> But first tell me please how do you fail ? Do you fall asleep(like me) or just can't do it and stay awake? What happens to you guys usually?
> Oh , and check out THIS post. I find it very interesting...



Is it just me, or this is what you and me have actually been studying?

----------


## Beeyahoi

Day 17:

WBTB Attempt - Unsuccessful

----------


## Miomek

> Is it just me, or this is what you and me have actually been studying?



um... Studying what? ::D: 
I'm not sure what you mean but i'm studying diffrent techniques and approaches to find the best one for me. BUT i don't just read diffrent WILD techs since all and everithing in science is connected together. Recently i'm trying to find some way to quickly "switch" to alpha or perhaps even theta frequency! If i could do that then WILDing should be piece of cake... :Shades wink: 
Check out this site:http://www.formulaformiracles.net/brain-waves.html
and this http://www.thetahealingla.com/TheSec...dTheSecret.pdf
That's mainly about theta healing(incredibly interesting!) but it seems like there is a way to change your brain's fequency. I also saw somewhere a book about swithing to theta instantly but i can't remember the name. ::angry:: 
If someone saw something like that please post here this could help the project. :wink2: 

@edit
Hey dark_grimmjow how did the NSSWILD go?

----------


## AndresLD

> um... Studying what?



WILDing by pretending to go to sleep,
basically thinking of WILD as going to sleep, and then SP setting in  :Oh noes: 

Also, 
Day 42: tried NSSWILD, but fell asleep while relaxing my body =(, 
I did have a DILD though  ::D:

----------


## speedoman

In the 2 night I have tried to CANWILD i am already awake when the alarm goes off.
What I am going to do is go to bed at 11:20 everyday from now on,and drink 2 glasses full of water before that. 
That will make me wake up after a REM cycle, and I can write down the time. After 4-3 days I will have an average time of when during the night I have REM cycles. 
Then I can set my alarm to go off during  REM, and hopefully have a successfull CANWILD.

I hope this works! :Shades wink:

----------


## Miomek

> WILDing by pretending to go to sleep,
> basically thinking of WILD as going to sleep, and then SP setting in



oh,  ::doh::  i'm idiot :Cheeky: 
btw i think i'm gonna try NSSWILD tonight and see what happens.

P.S Have you checked the links?
I know that changing brainwaves to theta frequency is possible cause i saw something like that on some web site:




> [...]Theta Healing Practitioners use this<theta> Frequency and at times they use Delta and Gamma Brain Waves.



I think everyone notices a great potential in this...

----------


## edge0125

Day 42: 
1 attempt - Failure

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 41:

I totally forgot about trying WILD when i woke up during the night.  I've had about 3 or 4 projects going at one time at school.  Now that the majority of them are over, i should have better concentration for WILD.  Gotta try the NSSWILD tonight.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 42:

I started to try NSSWILD, but before i got too far into it; i fell asleep unaware.  I don't think i'm trying hard enough.  I get fired up before i go to bed, and when i wake up during the night and its time to WILD; i let my drowsiness and laziness beat me into half-hearted WILD attempt or not trying at all.  I need to get so fired up before bed, that when i wake up during the night that the fire is still burning.  In other words, keep my motivation up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

This is pretty embarrassing, but I took a week off from WILD attempts from a bad stomach virus.... But, fear not! I've been back on track with WILDing, been making two-three attempts per night/day, and have been pinpointing where I'm messing up, and it's an old problem: falling asleep before SP sets in, before I get to any HH. I've done it with and without WBTB, adjusting the time of my WBTB several times, though so far I've only changed it between 4.5 and 5.5 hours. Here are my logs from day 29 to day 41:

*Day 29: 2.21.10*: WILD attempts last night and this morning didn't yield results. Sleep through my WBTB alarm.
*Day 30: 2.22.10*: Made a WBTB attempt this morning, but didn't stay awake long enough. My alarm didn't put me close enough to a REM phase.
*Day 31: 2.23.10 - Day 37: 2.28.10*: Contracted and fought off a stomach virus, preventing WILD attempts. Will resume immediately, confidence unshaken.
*Day 32: 3.1.10*: Stayed up last night, was too tired to get up for WBTB. Will be napping after classes today, will WILD then.
(Night) Didn't get a chance to nap, will attempt tongiht/in the morning. Wish me luck - I'm gonna WILD!!
*Day 39: 3.2.10*: (Morning) 2 attempts, unsuccessful.
(Afternoon) Made three attempts. It seems I've gone back to my problem of falling asleep while trying to keep conscious for SP to set in. I'll be trying different things to find out what it is I need to succeed. My confidence and mindset are fine, so I'll find the spot that needs attention.
*Day 40: 3.3.10*: (Morning) Made a couple attempts last night. Did much better than other recent attempts, but still not reaching SP before falling unconsciously asleep.
(Afternoon) 3 attempts, all fell asleep while counting breaths. I know I had been rid of this problem once, I'll look back and see what it was I did to keep this from happening anymore. Will look in ETWOLD for information as well. (Picked up a copy from the library today.)
*Day 41: 3.4.10*: (Morning) 2 attempts last night, unsuccessful, but I found out that I'm really not paying a lot of attention to things to keep my consciousness. I'm going to start using Dr. LaBerge's methods of visualization to keep consciousness, and to avoid falling asleep at the incorrect phase of the WILD. I'm currently reading on the white dot technique, black dot technique, and the lotus flower/flame technique, to keep myself involved. Counting breaths just isn't cutting it.

----------


## Ivi942

I think I would like to join in as well  :smiley:  I have sort of stopped trying to have an LD for a while now... I miss having lucid dreams! 
I just hope I'll get enough sleep to perform a Wild...xD

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 43:

I failed.  I woke up naturally at about 5:45 a.m. to try WILD.  I used the bathroom first and i knew that within 10 minutes my mom would be in the kitchen getting something to eat before she went to work.  So i tried to hurry and get back to my bedroom so the kitchen light wouldn't cause me to wake up anymore.  Since i knew there would be somebody moving around in the house, i put my earplugs in.  I started the NSSWILD, by imagining an orange marble and playing with it in my mind.  When it was time for me to roll over, i realized that i couldn't because of the earplugs.  I need to find some that don't hurt my ears.  There's no way i'll be able to get WILD consistently without earplugs.  I get too distracted when there are any audible distractions, like people moving around in the house or traffic on the highway.

----------


## Miomek

Seems like I'm lucky - no one is going around the house in the morning but I'm simply too lazy to perform a WILD. ::D:  I woke up at 4:30 with my alarm clock but just turned it off and was too lazy to go to bathroom :Cheeky:  so I fell asleep without a success.

Next time: GET OUT OF BED  ::lol:: (hmm... I've seen this before in this thread  ::bigteeth:: )

----------


## AndresLD

Day 32, 44, 45: no success

I've been slacking off pretty hard, but it's because I was really tired because of wrestling, now wrestling is over and I will start trying hard again (getting out of bed)

----------


## Ivi942

Day 1: went to sleep, thinking about doing a wild or something, but was too tired and fell asleep without being able to do anything. I need to go to sleep earlier >_<

----------


## BohmaN

I've read through the entire thread, and I'm now joining. I've had 4 unsuccessful attempts of CanWILD (which sounds like a toy commercial or something, dunno why. O noes, now i'm getting images of this pretentious dude saying: "with the CanWILD product...". Ok, I shall now stop.)

I'm now trying something random WILDish and see how it goes. Experimentation is the way to go!

----------


## edge0125

Day 43, 44, 45:

No success

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 44:

Failed again.  I woke up naturally at about 4:30 a.m.  I thought that it would be a while before anybody would be up and moving around the house.  So i went to the bathroom first.  Went back to bed to start WILDing.  I thought, surely it's early enough that no one will be making noise or anything.  So i said the heck with earplugs.  BIG mistake.  Not ten minutes after i layed down and started my WILD attempt, my dad was in the kitchen stomping around, turning lights on, and coughing (he always does this in the morning, and it's always loud).  I know that he has get ready to go to work, but he could at least try to be quiet.  So i said the heck with my WILD attempt, put my earplugs in, and fell asleep eventually.  This is so freaking frustrating.  I hate having a success rate below 5%.  I have to work at my grandpaw's tomorrow.  He has a box of foam earplugs that he uses at work.  I'm going to see if i can have a few of them and see if they help.  I'm going to try again in the morning.  I know that my dad is going to be up again, so i'll have to go with my painful earplugs.   :Bang head:

----------


## speedoman

STRANGE

Okay, i tried to NSSWILD last night, and something strange happen. I was playing with a soccer in my mind, but then random thoughts came to mind, and Im like SHOOT!! i need to concentrate harder, and started playing with the ball in my mind again. (take note that i havent changed position yet). I eventually started falling asleep when suddenly I heard a loud loud noise (kind of when you put on your earphones and press Play and you have all the volume up! and your like crap the volume!), it scared the hell out of me :Oh noes: . then I opened my eyes to see what was happening but everything was normal. I am guessing that i had HSs, and it is the second time.
Has anyone ever experienced something similar??
If I had paid closer attention to sound, could i had entered SP


This has nothing to do with the above topic. 
I was having a really funny dream(i didnt become lucid), and when it ended i found myself actually laughing in my bed ::lol:: . I found that interesting.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

@speedoman: That sounds like hh (hynogogic hallucinations) to me.  You were probably right at the edge of sp or an ld.  Sometimes loud, sudden sounds can come along with hh.  Sounds like you almost had it.  I bet you'll get it tonight.  You have to try not to let anything surprise you.  Hypnogogic hallucinations could be anything from visual, audio, and tactile.  Even smell and taste can be involved, but i don't think it is very common.

Day 45:

No attempt.  I had to get up early to go to work and my dad was going to be up making noise again.  But now, i have some foam earplugs.  I'm definitely going to try my best tonight now that i have something that should be comfortable.  Going with another attempt at the NSSWILD.

----------


## Jhony

Days 36-45: Nothing.

Meh.

----------


## AndresLD

> STRANGE
> 
> Okay, i tried to NSSWILD last night, and something strange happen. I was playing with a soccer in my mind, but then random thoughts came to mind, and Im like SHOOT!! i need to concentrate harder, and started playing with the ball in my mind again. (take note that i havent changed position yet). I eventually started falling asleep when suddenly I heard a loud loud noise (kind of when you put on your earphones and press Play and you have all the volume up! and your like crap the volume!), it scared the hell out of me. then I opened my eyes to see what was happening but everything was normal. I am guessing that i had HSs, and it is the second time.
> Has anyone ever experienced something similar??
> If I had paid closer attention to sound, could i had entered SP
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the above topic. 
> I was having a really funny dream(i didnt become lucid), and when it ended i found myself actually laughing in my bed. I found that interesting.



It might have been HS, a form of HH, but it might also have been exploding head syndrome. I had a similar experience once and it scared the hell out  me,  it happened to me the first time I tried to WILD.

Day 46: failed.

For the past 5 or 6 days I have been too lazy to get out of bed to WILD, we all know that can only end in failure. Tomorrow morning I will get out of bed.

----------


## speedoman

> @speedoman: That sounds like hh (hynogogic hallucinations) to me.  You were probably right at the edge of sp or an ld.  Sometimes loud, sudden sounds can come along with hh.  Sounds like you almost had it.  I bet you'll get it tonight.  You have to try not to let anything surprise you.  Hypnogogic hallucinations could be anything from visual, audio, and tactile.  Even smell and taste can be involved, but i don't think it is very common.







> It might have been HS, a form of HH, but it might also have been exploding head syndrome. I had a similar experience once and it scared the hell out  me,  it happened to me the first time I tried to WILD.



@dark_grimmjow: Thanks, and yeah I deffinitely have to try harder no to let anything surprise me ::shock:: . I hopefully will get it to night. 

@AndresLD: I didnt now that what you and me have experienced has a specific term "Exploding Head Symdrome", thanks for the term!, And yeah it really makes you jump! :Oh noes:

----------


## Miomek

Another failure for me. :Oh noes: 
Woke up at 5:00 AM and after using the bathroom and a bit of stretching went back to bed. I had a terrible muscle ache but I've reached SP (it felt differently this time like being in refrigerator) ,after that guess what...fell asleep :Pissed:

----------


## BohmaN

Day 5: *FIRST SUCCESS*

I woke up naturally after a fairly intense dream, 5 hours into sleep. I went to the bathroom without turning the lights on, and after a couple of minutes I went back to bed. I started out with the 61 point relaxation technique lying on my back. It went pretty ok, although it certainly did require some effort to shift my attention through all the 61 points. When I was done, I felt very relaxed and quite alert at the same time. All I did now was being a passive observer. I had taked position in the watchtower of my mind.

After 10 minutes not much had happened, so I switched position to my side, as suggested in Yoshis WILD-tutorial. I waited there for 10 minutes, but nothing happend, so I switched to a semi-side position, where I stayed for the rest of my WILD attempt. The first thing I know, 10 minutes later, is that I'm lucid, on a bus.

I don't know really what happened. I think I sort of went unconscious for a little while as I fell asleep, and then as a dream formed I automatically became conscious again.

Then I had a pretty cool lucid. I woke up a couple of minutes later. I laid still and was firmly focused on lucidity. Next thing I know I was in another dream. The same thing happened as before; a short span of unconsciousness as I fell asleep followed by immediate full lucidity. Pretty weird. Sort of a combination of MILD and WILD it felt like. This continued throughout the rest of my morning and I was lucid in every single dream (there was 4 in total). It was pretty amazing. The sickest lucid was when I was in a winter landscape at the evening looking at a blue illuminated city, and I could turn the lights on and off by will. Incredibly vivid. All I did in that dream was to be amazed by the details.

I hope to have more success in the future, I'll keep you posted  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

@BohmaN: Congrats! it's nice to finally see someone succeeding in here  ::D: !

Day 47: slept through my alarm  :Sad: 

I'll put my alarm somewhere I have to stand up to turn it off, that way I WILL wake up and I WILL get out of bed.

----------


## edge0125

Day 46 & 47:

Failure

----------


## edge0125

> Day 5: *FIRST SUCCESS*
> 
> I woke up naturally after a fairly intense dream, 5 hours into sleep. I went to the bathroom without turning the lights on, and after a couple of minutes I went back to bed. I started out with the 61 point relaxation technique lying on my back. It went pretty ok, although it certainly did require some effort to shift my attention through all the 61 points. When I was done, I felt very relaxed and quite alert at the same time. All I did now was being a passive observer. I had taked position in the watchtower of my mind.
> 
> After 10 minutes not much had happened, so I switched position to my side, as suggested in Yoshis WILD-tutorial. I waited there for 10 minutes, but nothing happend, so I switched to a semi-side position, where I stayed for the rest of my WILD attempt. The first thing I know, 10 minutes later, is that I'm lucid, on a bus.
> 
> I don't know really what happened. I think I sort of went unconscious for a little while as I fell asleep, and then as a dream formed I automatically became conscious again.
> 
> Then I had a pretty cool lucid. I woke up a couple of minutes later. I laid still and was firmly focused on lucidity. Next thing I know I was in another dream. The same thing happened as before; a short span of unconsciousness as I fell asleep followed by immediate full lucidity. Pretty weird. Sort of a combination of MILD and WILD it felt like. This continued throughout the rest of my morning and I was lucid in every single dream (there was 4 in total). It was pretty amazing. The sickest lucid was when I was in a winter landscape at the evening looking at a blue illuminated city, and I could turn the lights on and off by will. Incredibly vivid. All I did in that dream was to be amazed by the details.
> ...




congrats!  ::banana::

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Congrats BohmaN!  Like edge said, it's nice to see somebody get a success on this project.

Day 46:

I didn't attempt this time.  I went to bed too late and woke up too late.  I woke up right at sunrise.  I was going to try WILD, but as soon as i opened my eyes and glanced at the window; the sun came up over the trees, and it was like someone shot a solar flare off in my eyes.  I did try my new foam earplugs, which worked very well and were comfortable.  I might say that the earplugs worked too well.  I've slept with earplugs before and i'll hear my alarm, wake up, and have it turned off within the first 3 or 4 seconds of my alarm going off.  Either i was really tired or these earplugs really worked too well.  My sister had to come wake me up this time.  My alarm had gone off for 5 minutes straight and i never heard it.  It could have been a fluke, but it looks like i'm going to have to do some alarm adjustments now.

----------


## speedoman

> Day 5: *FIRST SUCCESS*



Congratulations BohmaN :smiley: 
It always makes me more motivated when I read that someone was successfull!!!  Keep it up dreamers! ::D:

----------


## BohmaN

Day 6

Unsuccessful. Didn't get out of bed and had trouble completing the 61 point relaxation technique due to heavy tiredness. Nedless to say, I fell asleep. Next time, I shall get out of bed.

_Success rate: 1/6_

----------


## AndresLD

Day 48: didn't get much sleep, woke up every hour because of a sore throat.

----------


## Miomek

::shock::  ::shock:: Finally we have a success here, great job BohmaN!:bravo:

Unfortunately i wasn't that lucky. :Sad: 
I woke up at 3:30 AM cause i thought that perhaps earlier will get me that LD.
What a mistake! :Oh noes:  I was sooo tired and not only able to WILD but i couldn't fall asleep :Bang head: . Finally after an hour or so of struggling i fell asleep.
I'm not sure how exactly to time my attempt :Confused: 
Is that 5 hrs or 4 or what??? Could someone write the periods of time when REM occurs?

----------


## BohmaN

> Could someone write the periods of time when REM occurs?



After 4,5, 6 and 7,5 hours of sleep, lasting about 60 minutes each, and they become longer the longer you have slept.

Waking up at 5 hours of sleep will get you right in the middle of the first REM period. That's nice.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 47:

Not sure what happened.  But i failed.  I don't know if i'll try for a WILD tonight or not.  I've been cutting trees with my dad all day; so i'm pretty wiped out right now.  I'll just have to see how tired i am when i wake up during the night.

----------


## BohmaN

Day 7:

Woke up naturally after a bit more than 4 hours of sleep. I went to the bathroom and returned to bed within a minute. Did the relaxation technique but it was damn hard to stay focused. I lost it.

4 hours is too little, alternatively, 1 minute awake is too little. Further experimentation required.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Sorry about the delay folks, here's my logs, though I still haven't had success. I have spring break this week, and am not busy all week, so I'll be doing extensive reading of ETWOLD, as well as seeing what I can do to progress in WILDing. I've strayed a little, even from my last logs, but my reading has brought me more knowledge and insights into what must be done to ensure I'm preparing myself for correct WILDing - right now, I know I'm trying to get relaxed in a very non-directed manner, which is making it difficult to focus and stay concentrated.

*Day 42: 3.5.10:* (Early morning) WBTB time! Up at 5:50AM.
Results: Unsuccessful, but after taking time to lengthen my WBTB, I was able to attain SP while conscious, though I fell asleep before HH occurred. Pinpointed that problem!
*Day 43: 3.6.10:* (Morning) Couldn't WBTB this morning, only got <4.5 hours resting sleep prior.
*Day 44 & 45: 3.7.10 - 3.8.10:* At band practice; no attempts.
*Day 46: 3.9.10:* (Morning) Made two attempts last night at different times after waking to log dreams. I've confirmed the necessity for a diligent WBTB that involves more than just being awake for a while. My body needs to be woken by movement outside of my bed to ensure a proper WBTB for myself.

Currently looking over the 61-point relaxation technique, and others.

----------


## BigFan

I would love to join in if it's still possible. I've been trying to WILD the last 1-2weeks and although, I have had a similar problem to most here(falling asleep after putting alarm off), I have experienced some symptoms such as seeing colors moving around, numbness, not feeling body parts(hands), seeing some scene, etc.... and these were mostly when I first went to bed. What I plan to do is a combination of Yoshi's and OLouie's techniques along with an extra step or two from my own  :smiley: 

For anyone interested, I plan to do the following in this order:
a) Go to sleep with the mantra "I will have a lucid dream tonight" or "I'm recognize I'm dreaming and become lucid", etc....
b) Wake up 5hr-5.5hr after falling asleep thus between REM periods.
c) Get up for a couple of minutes and just stress my legs, hands to make sure that I won't be sore.
d) Back in bed, do the reverse blinking technique.
e) Do the body relaxation technique and 61 point relaxation technique. 
f) After relaxing, create some image and play with it, mostly to help keep you awake and initiate some HI.
g) Stay aware during this and hope for the best. 
h) Optional: Could add another alarm to go off 1hr later, so, that if I fall asleep, I could try WILDing again  ::D: 
I find this method incorporates a couple of good points. First, by using a mantra, I am affirming that I will become lucid and believing so will only help my cause. I mean it's gonna have to happen sometime  :tongue2:  Second, doing a WBTB will increase my chance of succeeding when doing a WILD. Third, if I fail the WILD, then I'll get another chance due to my second alarm. Fourth, even if I fail my WILDs both times, I can still get a DILD because I've been RCing during the day using Naiya's method and have been using a mantra before sleeping  ::D: 





> Dude i think you were lucid
> 
> That weird spinning feeling, that's what i was talking about a while back.  When you get to that point, you're pretty much in a dream state. 
> 
> I remember on day 10 the exact same thing happened to me.  And i made a mental note that if it happens again i'll just stand up and do a reality check.
> Then on day 15 i got that same weird feeling all over my body, it was like a weird spinning sensation.  I then did my RC And boom success!
> 
> I think we really need to pay attention to false awakening.  IMO after you get hh, then you're extremely close if not lucid already.



Interesting. I've had the spinning feeling multiple times before, in some cases, I was just sitting on the ground at home with my eyes closed and I experienced myself spinning really fast  :tongue2: 





> IMO you shouldn't be trying all these different techniques.
> Just do a simple WBTB WILD.  That's my opinion though.
> I just think that it would be better to practice one technique.
> It's not like a simple WBTB WILD isn't going to work for some people.
> It WILL work, for everyone, you just have to practice.



Agree, too many different techniques wouldn't help. Stick to one technique and try really hard then move on the next one after 2 weeks or so provided you haven't seen any success with it. 





> Thanks Andres!  It is interesting because most of the tutarials that i have read say that it is very important to stay still while attempting a WILD to trick your body that you have fallen asleep, and it seems that it is different for you.



KingYoshi's technique says otherwise. What is important is to move but don't think about it  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

Day 49: got up at 4:30, had a glass of water, took a sinutab (I have a cold right now), went back to bed and tried NSSWILD, but I fell asleep at the stage where you have to imagine an object and play with it. I think I will have to wake myself more, maybe I'll do some push ups and sit ups before going back to bed.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I would love to join in if it's still possible. I've been trying to WILD the last 1-2weeks and although, I have had a similar problem to most here(falling asleep after putting alarm off), I have experienced some symptoms such as seeing colors moving around, numbness, not feeling body parts(hands), seeing some scene, etc.... and these were mostly when I first went to bed. What I plan to do is a combination of Yoshi's and OLouie's techniques along with an extra step or two from my own



Certainly you can still join! It's open to anyone, just keep on top of your attempts and don't get discouraged, never even once.  :smiley: 





> KingYoshi's technique says otherwise. What is important is to move but don't think about it



Wait, how do you propose you get to sleep if you keep moving about?  :Cheeky:  You're almost right in your statement there: the important thing is to not get disheartened by lying awake for so long and then fail at WILDing, and Yoshi's method suggests that a way to fight it is by moving every now and then to a different position, and holding that position until your sleep paralysis takes over your body. The key is still to stay still, Yoshi's method just does it a little differently than the average person does it. Good luck all the same if you're trying his method.  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

> Certainly you can still join! It's open to anyone, just keep on top of your attempts and don't get discouraged, never even once. 
> 
> Wait, how do you propose you get to sleep if you keep moving about?  You're almost right in your statement there: the important thing is to not get disheartened by lying awake for so long and then fail at WILDing, and Yoshi's method suggests that a way to fight it is by moving every now and then to a different position, and holding that position until your sleep paralysis takes over your body. The key is still to stay still, Yoshi's method just does it a little differently than the average person does it. Good luck all the same if you're trying his method.



I doubt I will get discouraged  :Cheeky:  As for the getting to sleep, it would be every 10min or so  :smiley:

----------


## Jhony

Day 48 (?): Nothing.

----------


## Jamal

Good on ya Bohman! Only your 5th day too!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 48:

I was too wiped out to try to do anything but sleep.  I didn't want to risk losing any sleep because i had to get up early for another day of tree cutting.   :Oh noes:   I don't know if i'll try WILD tonight or not.  I'm more wiped out tonight than i was last night.  Well, i get to sleep late tomorrow so maybe i'll be set for thursday.

----------


## BohmaN

> Good on ya Bohman! Only your 5th day too!



Thanks  ::D: 

Day 8: Woke up after 5 hours of sleep. I think I was not in REM, since it took ages to wake me up (the alarm played a long time), and I was incredibly tired. I stayed awake for a couple of minutes and then went back to bed. I started the 61-point relaxation technique but fell asleep when I had come to my right arm.





> I'll do some push ups and sit ups before going back to bed.



I'll try this too.

And tonight I'll try waking up at 5,5 hours of sleep.

----------


## BigFan

Day 1: I went to sleep around 12 and wasn't able to sleep till 12:15-12:30 or so. I woke up at around 5:15am when my alarm clock went off. I looked at it and put it off, then remembered that I wanted to try and WILD so I got out of my bed(First time  ::lol:: ). I got up, did some quick stressing of the arms, legs, etc.... and went back to bed with the attitude that I wanted this to succeed, since, I've had that mentality every since I started trying to WILD about 1-2 weeks ago. Anyways, I slept to my side, got some sensations, my hands became really numb and seemed to disappear. Certain parts of my body became cold and numb, more so than when I used to get it when I first went to bed. This continued on and I heard the beep sound in my ears, but, I just couldn't crack it, since, there was too much noise in my room. After this, I moved to sleep on my back and got similar results, some colors in my vision and my vision kept on "refreshing itself" even though it was still black everytime. Eventually, I decided to just roll over onto my left side again and just go to sleep thinking that I will have a lucid dream, etc.... Soon afterwards, my second alarm rang and I put it off and went back to sleep with that same thinking which led me into a draam. Within the dream I realize that I'm dreaming even though my first set of RCs failed. I have the dream typed up and plan to put it online, just need a quick read through, but, it was an odd dream, because, later on in it, I told my mom that I wasted my lucidity to try and make the competition  ::lol::  
So, Day 1 might not have been perfect and no WILD, however, I can just built on what I have, so, maybe wake up at 5:15 after sleeping and stick with it a bit more(I was in bed for close to an hour or so if I'm not mistaken)  :tongue2:

----------


## BohmaN

Bigfan, sounds like you got too alert when you got up. Did you do pushups and such? WILDing should not take more than 30-40 min tops.

----------


## BigFan

> Bigfan, sounds like you got too alert when you got up. Did you do pushups and such? WILDing should not take more than 30-40 min tops.



not really, I mean alarm rang, put it off, got up, did some simple stresses and went back to bed to try and WILD. It's possible that I was too alert but it's also possible that I just finished a REM period thus I couldn't get back into one and had to lay there feeling these different sensations with nothing else. On the bright side, I had a DILD so I'm pretty happy. It was able to prepare me for my pCAT results  ::lol::

----------


## edge0125

Day 48, 49, 50:

No success

----------


## Clyde Machine

*Day 47: 3.10.10:* (Morning) Good WBTB. (6:25AM, slept for about *6.5* hours.) Did the Progressive Relaxation technique and the first 31 points of the 61-Point Relaxation technique, both as described in Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming. Had great consciousness, but saw no HH, and not one trace of a dream. 

Why didn't I see any traces of dreams? I was conscious in this way for a little over 60 minutes, and didn't see nor hear one thing out of place.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 50: turned off my alarm unconsciously =[, however I slept in and had a DILD ^^

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 49:

No attempt cause i was way too tired.  But i got to sleep in late, so i should be good for a try tonight or in the morning hours.

----------


## BohmaN

Bigfan




> did some simple stresses



Could you give an example?  :smiley: 

Day 9: Woke up from a nightmare and decided not to WILD

----------


## poketama

I'm going to bug you guys by joining in.

Yesterday I was unsuccesful, I tried practicing staying still for a WILD before I went to bed but I gave up because it was unnessecary, my alarm went off after an especially odd dream which I didn't bother to write down - went out for about 5 minutes and then laid back down to try to WILD. I guess I gave up somewhere there and fell asleep. Will report back tommorow, going to sleep in an hour or so. 

I feel like I need to practice dream recall while doing this, so I am going to try to WBTB until my memory improves so I can write down around 2 dreams a night, I will also try to WILD before I go back to sleep. 

EDIT: Also I will try FILD whenever I just want to sleep.

----------


## Miomek

Last two nights no attempts. I was to tried. I'm gonna try today

----------


## Clyde Machine

*Day 48: 3.11.10:* (Morning) Good WBTB again. (6:30AM, 6.5 hours.)
Same results as last time. Will try an earlier time for WBTB, and if that doesn't yield results I'll look for other reasons I'm not getting where I'd like to be.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 50:

No attempt.  I don't know what happened.  I think i just forgot to try.  I need better focus.  My success rate right now is 4%; that is sad!  I need to first remember to try WILD, and then get it in my mind that failure is not an option.

EDIT: It wouldn't hurt to stop staying up til' midnight or 1 a.m.  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

> Bigfan
> 
> Could you give an example? 
> 
> Day 9: Woke up from a nightmare and decided not to WILD



Sure thing. I just got up, stressed my arms and legs as in bend my arms or legs, rotate my head up, down, right, left, etc.... Basically, very simple exercise so that my muscles aren't sore from the 5ht of sleep. It took maybe 1 min to finish then went back to bed.

Day 2: Was too tired and had work very early so no WILDing  :tongue2:

----------


## ClearView

Day 1: I was at a very close success to getting into the dream, but was awoken by an annoying brother at the stages of mentally creating the dream world. 

I think I can get it tonight :p

----------


## poketama

3.

Fail.

Went to sleep, got up 4 hours later, forgot what I was doing and tried to WILD instead - fell asleep >_<, woke up again couple hours later, tried to FILD, forgot to start doing it before I fell asleep.

----------


## BohmaN

Day 11:

I woke up after 6 hours of sleep. Rather alert I thought. I went to the bathroom for 3 min with the lights on. As i snuggled down my warm bed I realized my *will to sleep overpowered my will to get lucid*, and although I was somewhat disciplined as I tried the 61-point tech and lied still for a while, I couldn't stay awake for long. I dreamt about my DCs being lucid but I wasn't actually lucid myself xP

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 51:

I actually tried this time  ::D: , but i still failed.  I think i was on the right track, but i just fell asleep unaware.

----------


## Clyde Machine

*Day 49: 3.12.10:* (Morning) WBTB after 4.5 hours, up at 5:30AM. Groggy, eyelids heavy.
Results: 2 attempts, couldn't keep my attention properly. That would be my problem, it appears. I'm gonna go reread the DV's WILD tutorial to see what I may have forgotten in working on this method.

(Afternoon) WILD attempt with earplugs. Overall attempt lasted an hour, was clear-minded, relaxed, and focused. Saw many images, even one or two that felt like memory footprint images, but I tried forming and visualizing dream scenes twice, which made me float in and out of that connected state. I didn't want to wait for the observed images to turn into a dream, but rather take control of it. I know that's not healthy for a lucid dream with the WILD induction method though.
Progress as far as I'm concerned!  ::D:  My motivation for WILDing is super high again!

----------


## BigFan

> I dreamt about my DCs being lucid but I wasn't actually lucid myself xP



That's pretty funny  ::lol:: 

Day 3: Woke up at 5am without an alarm then went back to sleep, so, no WILDing  :tongue2:

----------


## AndresLD

Day 51 and 52: no success, I did have a DILD this morning though, I think DILD is the technique working for me now, during the day I keep questioning my reality and it seems to be working.

----------


## Miomek

Tried twice this morning. First attempt at 4:00 AM - woke up went to bathroom and decided to stay awake a bit longer(i keep fallin asleep). After awhile i was back in bed but lost focus on my attempt REALLY quickly. :Sad:  Same for second attempt - woke up at ~6:00 AM naturally and decided to use this chance for another attempt. Didn't get out of bed this time and well... lost focus again really fast. :Mad:  :Mad: 

I think i'm giving up...

P.S Perhaps some focus exercises should help me.

----------


## BigFan

> Tried twice this morning. First attempt at 4:00 AM - woke up went to bathroom and decided to stay awake a bit longer(i keep fallin asleep). After awhile i was back in bed but lost focus on my attempt REALLY quickly. Same for second attempt - woke up at ~6:00 AM naturally and decided to use this chance for another attempt. Didn't get out of bed this time and well... lost focus again really fast.
> 
> I think i'm giving up...
> 
> P.S Perhaps some focus exercises should help me.



Don't give up, you're going to succeed at some point  :smiley:  When I started trying to WILD, I tried before bed then I started trying to wake up 5hr after I went to bed, however, I would always put off the alarm and go back to bed thinking I'll do it another day. When I made up my mind to really WILD and get a LD because I haven't had one in a long time and most people on here have had a ton in comparison, I decided to continue trying to WBTB but put in the effort(other times I wasn't, kinda like if I get one, great, if not who cares!) and when I woke up that night, I could have went back to bed and said later, however, I remembered the promise I made to myself and got out of bed. I think your problem is just getting out of bed. It helps if you just jump out of bed or jerk yourself a bit to get out of bed. Once up, then just back in, that should have been enough to start your WILD attempt, at least it was in my case  :tongue2:  No focus exercises are needed, just be really really motivated to have an LD  :smiley: 

Day 4: Woke up using my alarm, did some stretching in bed and then planned to WILD but fell fast asleep as soon as I turned to my side, so, no success  :tongue2:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 52:

Tried again this morning, but i fell asleep unaware.  But i did have a short DILD this morning and another one yesterday morning.

----------


## BigFan

> Day 52:
> 
> Tried again this morning, but i fell asleep unaware.  But i did have a short DILD this morning and another one yesterday morning.



Nice, DILDs are as good as WILDs since they are LDs either way  ::D:

----------


## Miomek

@BigFan
Thanks for motivating me up. ::D: 

However i think not getting out of bed is my problem. I did it every time i tried.(Well except 3 or 4 times :Cheeky: ) Thing which annoys me most is falling asleep. It's caused by lack of focus or i'm loosing it really quickly. :Oh noes:  After that i fall asleep. Second thing is excitement. I have never had any LD before (actually i had but really short one and i was half-lucid) so when i'm really close to success my heart starts beating faster and that keeps me awake. ::roll:: 

Oh, and todays attempt. Woke up at 5:00AM but didn't get out of bed this time ::lol::

----------


## edge0125

Day 51, 52, 53:

No Success

----------


## AndresLD

Day 53, 54: no success, I've been so lazy lately I haven't even gotten out of bed to WILD =/

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Nice, DILDs are as good as WILDs since they are LDs either way



Yeah i guess you're right, BigFan.  Although, i usually prefer WILD's because they are longer and more vivid for me, and getting to the dream using WILD is an adventure in itself.  ::D: 

Day 53:

I didn't bother trying this time.  I already have insomniac problems and the whole push the clocks forward an hour didn't help.  So losing an hour due to daylights savings kicked my butt on this one.  I didn't fall asleep until after 1:30 a.m. (after pushing the clock forward).  On top of that, i had to get up early too.  I was all motivated about doing WILD.  I laid there for 2 maybe 2 and half hours before i fell asleep for the first time.  Anyway, maybe i'll be adjusted to the time change now and have a better shot tonight.

----------


## Clyde Machine

*Day 50: 3.13.10:* Slept through WBTB alarm, oddly enough.
*Day 51: 3.14.10:* Thanks, Daylight Saving Time; made me accidentally set my alarm for AFTER I woke up, instead of while I was still asleep.  :tongue2: 
WILD attempt in the afternoon, HH formed scenes but not connected and prolonged ones, so I didn't get into sleep.

I think I've got this really close to where I want to be, so I'll keep on my WILDing this week and hopefully will have a success!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 54:

Fail.  I woke up naturally to try WILD.  The first time i woke up, it was only after 2 hours of sleep, which was too soon for WILD.  I woke up again later, and first went to the bathroom.  I went back to bed and put in my earplugs, but then i hit a problem.  I had to wake up to go to school, and i needed to be able to hear my alarm.  So during the process of finding a place for my alarm close to my head, i forgot to try WILD.  I think i found a solution for my problem though, so just have to try again.

----------


## BigFan

> @BigFan
> Thanks for motivating me up.
> 
> However i think not getting out of bed is my problem. I did it every time i tried.(Well except 3 or 4 times) Thing which annoys me most is falling asleep. It's caused by lack of focus or i'm loosing it really quickly. After that i fall asleep. Second thing is excitement. I have never had any LD before (actually i had but really short one and i was half-lucid) so when i'm really close to success my heart starts beating faster and that keeps me awake.
> 
> Oh, and todays attempt. Woke up at 5:00AM but didn't get out of bed this time



To me, it's my biggest problem as well, that and just falling asleep right after I go back to bed  :tongue2: 





> Yeah i guess you're right, BigFan.  Although, i usually prefer WILD's because they are longer and more vivid for me, and getting to the dream using WILD is an adventure in itself.



True, I am interested in WILDing because you get to experience SP(curious about what I'll get to hear, see, etc....) along with the fact that you enter the dream directly resulting in a longer time and having less of a problem of remembering the dream since my recall is still pretty bad  :Sad:  As for more vivid, I haven't had many LDs let alone WILDs to compare to DILDs. The way I look at it is that you are trying to get LDs, so, getting a DILD is better than getting nothing  :Cheeky:  Up to now, I am not too sure if I actually had a DILD or a lucid moment on my first day trying to WILD  :tongue2: 





> Day 53:
> 
> I didn't bother trying this time.  I already have insomniac problems and the whole push the clocks forward an hour didn't help.  So losing an hour due to daylights savings kicked my butt on this one.  I didn't fall asleep until after 1:30 a.m. (after pushing the clock forward).  On top of that, i had to get up early too.  I was all motivated about doing WILD.  I laid there for 2 maybe 2 and half hours before i fell asleep for the first time.  Anyway, maybe i'll be adjusted to the time change now and have a better shot tonight.



same here, moving the clock forward an hour messed up everything and it doesn't help that I have had early morning shifts the last couple of days  ::?:  I'll definitely motivate myself to try to WILD tonight regardless  ::D: 

Day 5: I think I woke up, put alarm off and then fell asleep again, so, I didn't WILD  ::?: 
Day 6: I woke up, put alarm off, got out of bed, did some simple stresses and when I went back in and laid on my side, I slept, so, again no WILDing  ::?:

----------


## BohmaN

Day 12: Too short wbtb, failed.

Day 13: Semi-success:

Went up after 6 hours of sleep and stayed up for 10 minutes. I walked around inside my house and when I thought I was alert enough I went back to bed.

I started doing the 61-point relaxation technique, but I lost track of what I was doing pretty easily, thus I figured I wasn't alert enough. Nonetheless, after a short while I decided I was relaxed enough so I attempted for a regular WILD. I just waited there. After 10 minutes I switched position to my side. However, I went somewhat unconscious and fell asleep and had a semi-lucid dream. On one occation in my dream, when I was the most lucid, two girls knocked on the door of my house. I went to open it. First thing I did was to check if they were hot. They were. Almost unconsciously (I wasn't very lucid, didn't RC at all) I took my pants of and launched my dick into the air, upon which I woke up and the following weird thought popped up in my head: "whenever I expose my dick to a girl in a dream, I wake up, I shall not do that again". What I didn't realize was that I had a false awakening.

About an hour after WBTB I woke up for real, laid on my side and just relaxed. Like 10 seconds later a rush went through my body, followed by a sense of dislocation from my body. I got excited (damnit) and woke up too much. It was actually hard to fall asleep again. I didn't attempt any more WILDs during my last hour of sleep.

Next time, I'll try counting my breaths. Any other ideas on staying calm?

----------


## Beeyahoi

I haven't even been trying for about 5 days.  I'm going to start over from day 1.

----------


## Miomek

I found nice website about WILDing.(LINK)
It says that you should stay asleep for 10 hrs before attempt. ::shock:: 
I wanted to try it out today but my mom was making too much noise. ::wtf::  :Cowbell:

----------


## AndresLD

Day 55: fail

Day 56: *SUCCESS* I gotta go to school now though, I'll write more details later.

----------


## Miomek

::shock::  ::lol::  ::D:  Finally....
Great job Andres! ::banana::

----------


## AndresLD

Day 56: *Success*
So I set my alarm to wake me up at 4:30. At 4:30 I woke up, and debated for about 10 seconds whether I should get out of bed or not, I was about to fall asleep but I jumpep out of bed, damn that took some effort. I went to the washroom, had a sip of water, went to my bedroom, did 30 pushups, then went to bed. I relaxed my body, then I started to fall asleep, when I was on the edge of falling asleep, I started counting, in less than 10 seconds Sleep Paralysis set in. SP lasted about 5-10 seconds, then I stood up, did a RC, I was dreaming  ::D: . I had a FA during the dream though, I couldn't do much =/, I lost lucidity.

----------


## AndresLD

> Finally....
> Great job Andres!



Thanks Miomek  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Miomek

Too bad you lost lucidity. :Sad:  After so much effort...

BUT you did it :Cheeky:  and that's why i have a few questions. ::lol:: 
How long did you sleep before your attempt?
How awake you were? Say on scale of 1 to 10.
How did you know you were "on the edge of falling asleep"?
And were you excited during the attempt?

Answer to any of these questions will be appreciated. ::D:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Awesome job Andres! I'm glad somebody else has gotten a success.  If i did pushups, i would never go back to sleep.  ::lol:: 

Day 55:

I woke up naturally and went to the bathroom.  I came back to bed and started WILDing.  I tried kind of my own version of NSSWILD.  In total, i probably rolled over about 5 or 6 times during the attempt.  After trying and trying to fall asleep aware, i gave up and looked at the clock.  I had been trying for over an hour and nothing.  I guess i was just too awake.  Maybe i should try going to the bathroom with my eyes closed again, so i won't be so awake.  I guess getting up to go to the bathroom might be waking me up too much, but i really don't have an option.  When i wake up, i HAVE to go.  So maybe keeping my eyes closed is the solution.

----------


## AndresLD

> Too bad you lost lucidity. After so much effort...
> 
> BUT you did it and that's why i have a few questions.
> How long did you sleep before your attempt?
> How awake you were? Say on scale of 1 to 10.
> How did you know you were "on the edge of falling asleep"?
> And were you excited during the attempt?
> 
> Answer to any of these questions will be appreciated.



- I went to bed at 11:30, so that is about 5 hours of sleep before the attempt
- When I went back to bed, it wasn't long until I was at about 3 in the scale (10 being fully awake), and when I WILDed, I would say I was at 2 (1 being completely asleep)
- I knew I was on the edge of falling asleep because I had lost consciousness almost completely, and because I recognized a pattern of HI's, I guess you could call them, that I see before falling asleep.
- When sleep paralysis hit me I thought, well I've been at this MANY times before, I just have to wait a few seconds and I'll stand up in my dream. It's the first time SP goes away so fast, about 10 seconds into SP my dream started.

----------


## AndresLD

> Awesome job Andres! I'm glad somebody else has gotten a success.  If i did pushups, i would never go back to sleep.



Thanks dark  ::D: ! Haha, I've noticed we are completely opposite! You have trouble because it's really hard for you to go back to sleep, I have trouble because I fall asleep too easily

----------


## BohmaN

Good job Andres. Unexpected SP, huh? How did you manage to stay calm? What was your SP like? 

I'm asking, because when I'm on the verge of SP, I get killer-excited and get super alert as though I rapidly had consumed large quantities of caffeine.

----------


## BigFan

Congrats AndresLD  :smiley:  Glad to hear that some here are succeeding. Only question I have is REM is supposed to be around 4:30 and again at 6, so, wouldn't waking up at 5 instead of 5:30 or possibly 4 be a bad idea? Reason I ask is that I do 5hr from sleeping, however, in my attempts, I haven't been able to reach SP yet and I usually just get up from my bed and go back in, in about 1 minute, so, I am not exactly fully awake, but, conscious enough to remember my attempt to WILD.

@dark_grimmjow I would do that. When you wake up, keep your eyes closed halfway as if you are still asleep. I've tried this before and it works provided you keep thinking to yourself that you are asleep  :smiley: 

Day 7: Woke up at 5, put off alarm, did some stresses and fell back asleep. Tried again at 6:30, wasn't tired enough and real alarm clock rang  :tongue2:  Will try again tonight. WILDing for the win! Gotta love waking up at 5 in the morning to WILD  :Cheeky:

----------


## AndresLD

Thanks BohmaN and BigFan  :smiley: .

@BohmaN: Well, I don't know if they are considered HI's or not. But when I'm falling asleep I see abstract colours and shapes, most of the times it's just a black background with a kind of electric colour frame, hard to explain sorry. But my SP is... interesting, this is how it has been the past 5 or 6 times: It's nothing that starts happening gradually, in fact it happens suddenly. I actually think that when it hits me I'm about 95% asleep, but somehow still a little bit conscious to recognize it. I just hear a deep sound, see a white background, feel like I'm falling and rolling, being dragged towards the noise, I feel vibrations all throughout my body, and I feel a cold sweat spreading from my back to the rest of my body, also my body feels EXTREMELY heavy, but all this is somewhat relaxing. The weird thing is, it hits me suddenly, like one second I'm falling asleep, the next one all of the above are happening in my body. Also, I just stay calm, because I know that when it is over I just have to stand up and my dream will have started (All my WILDs start with me getting out of my bed, nose pinch -----> yup, I'm dreaming)

@BigFan: I'm not sure about REM periods, I know that they are different for everyone, but that everyone has from 4 to 6 REM periods per night (They get longer towards the end of your sleep). Your problem might have to do with your REM periods, I believe it is better to wake up at the very beggining, or during one of your REM periods (definitely not at the end of it, or close to the end of it). Your problem (like my problem, and mostl people's problem) might also be that you are not awake enough, so you actually fall asleep before SP sets in (That's why I do 30 push ups before going back to bed). To find out when your REM period is: write the time you go to bed (just so you don't forget it), drink a LOT of water before going to bed. At the end of each REM period we wake up, but most of the time we just fall asleep again without noticing. Since you have drank a lot of fluid, when you wake up from a REM cycle, you will become aware, from the urge you have to go to the bathroom. Look at the clock, and your REM might have started 10 to 25 minutes before that. Then the next morning you put your alarm at the time you suspected you REM cycle started.

----------


## edge0125

> Day 56: *Success*
> So I set my alarm to wake me up at 4:30. At 4:30 I woke up, and debated for about 10 seconds whether I should get out of bed or not, I was about to fall asleep but I jumpep out of bed, damn that took some effort. I went to the washroom, had a sip of water, went to my bedroom, did 30 pushups, then went to bed. I relaxed my body, then I started to fall asleep, when I was on the edge of falling asleep, I started counting, in less than 10 seconds Sleep Paralysis set in. SP lasted about 5-10 seconds, then I stood up, did a RC, I was dreaming . I had a FA during the dream though, I couldn't do much =/, I lost lucidity.




Congrats bro

----------


## edge0125

Day 54, 55, 56;

No success

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Thanks dark ! Haha, I've noticed we are completely opposite! You have trouble because it's really hard for you to go back to sleep, I have trouble because I fall asleep too easily



Yeah, we're as different as night and day.  ::D:   I have a friend in one of my college classes who fell asleep in class today for about 30 minutes.  That was until he snored himself awake.  ::lol::   I wish i had that problem with my WILD attempts.  I would rather fail and get some sleep than fail and lay there for an hour or more.   ::morecrying::

----------


## Clyde Machine

*Day 52: 3.15.10:* 2 attempts in the morning, neither found me keeping conscious. I'll work on afternoon attempts.
*Day 53: 3.16.10:* No attempts due to school, no afternoon attempt today. Will WBTB tonight and will try getting myself way more awake than I usually make myself to see if that will get me results much like those I get during afternoon naps.

Got a good feeling about afternoon naps coming up.  ::D:

----------


## AndresLD

> Congrats bro



Thanks Edge  :smiley: !





> Yeah, we're as different as night and day.   I have a friend in one of my college classes who fell asleep in class today for about 30 minutes.  That was until he snored himself awake.   I wish i had that problem with my WILD attempts.  I would rather fail and get some sleep than fail and lay there for an hour or more.



Haha, yeah I find it easy to sleep in class ^.^
But I, too, have suffered from insomnia, it SUCKS, I feel your pain  :Sad:

----------


## Miomek

@AndresLD
Thanks for answers you don't even know how big help it is. ::D: 

So perfect attempt should look somewhat like this:
-Wake up after at least 5 hours of sleep(more is better)
-Awaken yourself a bit but just barely(right?)
-Don't think too much(cause it ruins the attempt)
  I think the reason why focus is lost is because of thoughts they lead to failure.
That is why i'm trying now to master NOT thinking ::lol:: 
-wait for the dream to form and don't get too excited
 I have no idea how to stay calm. ::whyme::  When i get SP or hypnagogia my heart starts beating faster and i almost can't control it. It's really annoying ::angry:: 

@dark_grimmjow
Have you tried 61 point relaxation?
It really works great IF you don't think about something else
@edit




> If you find that you have difficulty becoming relaxed enough to continue, try one or more of the following actions:
> 
>     * When the alarm goes off, just lay in bed in the dark with your eyes open
>       When you go to empty your bladder, keep the lights off
>       Think of calm and relaxing things
>       Think of how nice your bed feels
>       When the alarm goes off, just lay in bed in the dark with your eyes closed, do not allow yourself to awaken too much.
>       Lie there and imagine or daydream of a dream landscape you would like to visit. Do this calmly, try to be observant without allowing your conscious mind to engage fully.
>       This method combines this phase with the relaxation phase and will result in some cases in your passing directly into the transitional phase.

----------


## poketama

Forgot to post, I havn't had  time to do anything for the last week. Going to continue building Dream Recall and then start again. Cya.

----------


## BohmaN

> I have no idea how to stay calm. When i get SP or hypnagogia my heart starts beating faster and i almost can't control it. It's really annoying



I subscribe to that.

Day: 14

Woke up, did 30 pushups and 30 situps. After I had suprised myself with epic strength I went back to bed, feeling fairly alert. I was almost able to complete the 61-point technique. Then I have no idea what happened. Oh, right, I probably fell asleep. Tonight I shall do 40 pushups and 40 situps. Peace.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> @dark_grimmjow
> Have you tried 61 point relaxation?
> It really works great IF you don't think about something else



I have tried it, but not all 61 points, just about 30 or so.  I should probably give it a go.  Thanks Miomek!  If i WILD tonight, and feel like i can't go to sleep; i'll try the 61 point technique and then try WILD again.  That is if i haven't lost too much sleep already.  Either way, i'm going to fit the 61 point technique in either before i WILD or if it looks like i'm going to fail WILD because i'm too awake.  Maybe i'll throw in some reverse blinking too.

Day 56:

I failed, but i failed a little better.  ::lol::   I don't think that the NSSWILD is for me; just because if i have to think about something too much, i'm bound to stay awake.  I'm going to revert back to Yoshi's WILD, because i've had more success with it or a variation of it.  Anyway, like i said i did fail, but this time i didn't lay there and lose an hour of sleep.  I woke up naturally after about 6 hours of sleep.  Went to the bathroom, with my eyes closed this time (only cracking them enough to see when i had to).  I went back to bed and started to try WILD.  I fell asleep unaware.  I need to find the balance of awake and sleepy to be successful here.  I'm going to try the same method tonight, only i'm going to try breath counting or just noticing my breathing.  I've had success that way before, so i guess that's what i should use.  I'm excited about trying again tonight, because i'll be able to sleep in later in the morning.  :boogie:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Day 2:
> 
> I went to sleep sometime after 11p.m.  I set my alarm for 4 and a half hours later.  It woke me up at 3:30a.m.  I tried to WILD for about an hour.  I only made it to sp.  I was lying on my right side when sp hit me.  It felt like my knees were lifting into the air, but then it faded away.  I fell asleep and woke up at about 5:20 a.m. And tried again this time i WILDed successfully.  When i got into the dream, i couldn't open my eyes because when i did; the dream was blurry (like my eyes were watery) and they were really heavy too.  I sat up in the bed and rubbed my hands together to stabilize the dream.  Eventually i was able to get out of my bed.  My walking was a little impaired at first, but it stabilized eventually.







> Day 10:
> 
> Success!
> 
> I went to bed at about 11 last night.  I let my body wake up naturally which was at about 2:30 a.m.  I tried to WILD, but fell asleep.  I woke up again naturally at about 5:30 a.m.  I tried WILD again.  I was so sleepy that i didn't think i would be able to stay aware, but i tried to use it to my advantage.  I started counting my breaths and the next thing i know; i can't feel my body.  I can't remember everything about the about the dream, because in the process of this WILD project; i've been afraid to record dreams in the middle of the night because i might wake up too much.  The WILD wasn't as vivid as i would have liked, but at least it was a WILD.  I wonder if me being so sleepy caused it to be less vivid.  I'll try the same thing again tonight.
> 
> Successful nights: 2 out of 10



I've gone back to the days that i was successful to see if i could find a pattern or something that remained the same.  I think i found a few things.  On both day 2 and 10, i failed a WILD attempt before i succeeded in one.  I don't think that's relevant, but it might be.  Also, those WILD attempts were at or before 4 and a half hours of sleep.  Day 2 was after 4 and a half hours and Day 10 was after 3 and a half hours.  I should have been more descriptive on the successful days because i can't remember if i stayed in bed or got up to go to the bathroom before i had the successful WILD's.  But using the graph that jarrhead posted:



I noticed where i got the successful WILD's.  They were both in the 4th REM cycle around the half-way point in the cycle.  This seems to be the best time for me to attempt WILD.  If i can go to sleep at about 11 p.m., then try WILD at about 5:30 a.m., i should have a better chance for success.  This is about 6 and a half hours after first going to sleep.  I may want to try after 6 hours or 6 hours and ten minutes, so that it will be closer to the beginning of the 4th REM cycle.  That way, the ld has the potential to be longer.  I know that i'm only drawing information from two successful days, which may not be accurate from a scientific method stand point, but i have to work with what i have.  ::D:   I'm going to try to stick to what has been successful before.  This should prove to increase my success rate.  I encourage everybody to go back to their successful nights and see if you can spot a pattern.  Good luck everybody!

----------


## BohmaN

Day 15: 

I Woke up after 5,5 hours of sleep. Did 40 pushups and 40 situps. Then I went back to bed 6 minutes after awak ening. I did the 61-point relaxation technique (managed to complete it) and felt very relaxed. I laid there for a while, then looked at the time. 40 min had passed already. I went to my side and slept in. Then I had a MILD not very long into the dream which resulted in a 1 hour long lucid featuring me doing telekinesis, flying and walking through walls!!!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 57:

I failed.  I went to bed at 11:20 p.m., but i didn't fall asleep til' some time after 12:30 a.m.  I couldn't make my mind shut up  :Bang head: .  Because i didn't get to sleep in time, when i went to do WILD i tried in a non-REM period.  So i failed.  I may have to adjust the time that i try WILD.  Instead, of the 4th REM period, i should do it during the 3rd.  I would prefer the later REM cycles, because they are supposed to be more vivid, but i'll take what i can get.

Along with the 61-point relaxation technique, does anybody know any technique or something that i could try to get my mind to stop running when it's time to go to sleep?  When i first go to sleep, my mind is usually going a hundred mph.  Just when i get it under control, another thought pops up and it just snowballs from there.  Anyway, if anyone has a technique that helps relax and clear the mind, please let me know; it would be greatly appreciated.  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

*Day 59: 3.17.10:* Afternoon attempt. Close, but no cigar.
*Day 60: 3.18.10:* 2 attempts during the morning after a 5.5 hour WBTB. Utilized my motor functions to get myself awake, which worked well, but I didn't keep myself focused, and fell asleep after very little imagery.

----------


## BigFan

> @BigFan: I'm not sure about REM periods, I know that they are different for everyone, but that everyone has from 4 to 6 REM periods per night (They get longer towards the end of your sleep). Your problem might have to do with your REM periods, I believe it is better to wake up at the very beggining, or during one of your REM periods (definitely not at the end of it, or close to the end of it). Your problem (like my problem, and mostl people's problem) might also be that you are not awake enough, so you actually fall asleep before SP sets in (That's why I do 30 push ups before going back to bed). To find out when your REM period is: write the time you go to bed (just so you don't forget it), drink a LOT of water before going to bed. At the end of each REM period we wake up, but most of the time we just fall asleep again without noticing. Since you have drank a lot of fluid, when you wake up from a REM cycle, you will become aware, from the urge you have to go to the bathroom. Look at the clock, and your REM might have started 10 to 25 minutes before that. Then the next morning you put your alarm at the time you suspected you REM cycle started.



My fault, I made an error. What I meant to say is that based on my attempts, it seems that waking up 5hr after falling asleep, doesn't mean that I will get into SP because it's possible that I am waking up at the end of a REM period, so, in order to get into a REM period, I should probably try WILDing 5.5hr into my sleep, so, that I can have a better chance of success and a longer LD if successful. Thanks for the reply BTW  :smiley: 





> Day 57:
> 
> I failed.  I went to bed at 11:20 p.m., but i didn't fall asleep til' some time after 12:30 a.m.  I couldn't make my mind shut up .  Because i didn't get to sleep in time, when i went to do WILD i tried in a non-REM period.  So i failed.  I may have to adjust the time that i try WILD.  *Instead, of the 4th REM period, i should do it during the 3rd.*  I would prefer the later REM cycles, because they are supposed to be more vivid, but i'll take what i can get.
> 
> Along with the 61-point relaxation technique, does anybody know any technique or something that i could try to get my mind to stop running when it's time to go to sleep?  When i first go to sleep, my mind is usually going a hundred mph.  Just when i get it under control, another thought pops up and it just snowballs from there.  Anyway, if anyone has a technique that helps relax and clear the mind, please let me know; it would be greatly appreciated.



hmm, from what I've read, this technique should help:
a. Imagine the number 1 in your mind, so, the number in white text with a black background. 
b. Repeat for 2 to 10.
c. If and only if you are interrupted by any thoughts, then you should go back to 1 and try again. Keep doing this until you reach 10 uninterrupted, it should help clear your mind.

Another technique:
- You could try to write down all your problems, thoughts, etc.... on a piece of paper in an attempt to quiet your mind for sleep. Not sure how well this works, but, MasterMind if I'm not mistaken, said that he did this and he remembered 4 dreams when he woke up in the morning as if they were actual experiences IRL.

BTW, I would try and stick with the later ones, not only will you get a longer LD but you have a much better chance of WILDing since the REM periods are closer together in comparison to when you first go to sleep. I would try 5.5hr in because the next REM period according to a graph I saw a while back starts at around 5:45 or so. Good Luck  :smiley: 

Day 8: Woke up 5.5hr in, put off alarm, did some simple stresses, prepared to WILD and then fell asleep. 

Edit: Just an idea, I would try to set the alarm one hour after you first wake up to try and WILD. This way if you fail, you can try again and it could help you with a WBTB+DILD which is what kinda happened for my second DILD(technically, it was a lucid moment).

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Thanks BigFan!  I'll definitely try the number technique.

Day 58:

When i woke up, i was so sleepy that i forgot to try WILD.  Plus i had to get up earlier than usual.  The sad thing is that i have to get up even earlier tomorrow, so time probably won't allow for a WILD attempt for day 59.  I hate getting up early.  :Sad:

----------


## BigFan

> Thanks BigFan!  I'll definitely try the number technique.
> 
> Day 58:
> 
> When i woke up, i was so sleepy that i forgot to try WILD.  Plus i had to get up earlier than usual.  The sad thing is that i have to get up even earlier tomorrow, so time probably won't allow for a WILD attempt for day 59.  I hate getting up early.



np, I have a similar problem having to wake up at 6 in some cases, so, what I try to do is WILD 5hr in and sleep around 12 or so. The way I see it, if my WILD succeeds, I'll probably have around 20minutes or so for my LD which is more than enough time especially if you haven't had a ton of them. 

Day 9: I woke up around 2hr after falling asleep and remembered my vivid non-lucid dream. I didn't wake up at the alarm, so, didn't WILD. I have a good feeling for tonight, definitely very confident of an LD in the next couple of days. Confidence is key!  ::D:

----------


## BohmaN

Day 16: No attempt. (No excuse)
Day 17: No attempt. (Excuse: alcohol)

----------


## BigFan

Day 10: Well, I woke up but put the alarm off and went back to bed. Woke up at my second alarm but had to get up soon enough so decided not to try WILDing. I did manage to partially remember a dream, mostly a general idea though. 

Just a tip guys, when I had that moment of lucidity, I had my alarm set twice with one, 5hr into my sleep and another 6hr into my sleep. The idea was that if I failed 5hr in and slept, then I'll try again at 6hr in which case I woke up, thought about LDing and fell back asleep resulting in a DILD  :tongue2:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> np, I have a similar problem having to wake up at 6 in some cases, so, what I try to do is WILD 5hr in and sleep around 12 or so. The way I see it, if my WILD succeeds, I'll probably have around 20minutes or so for my LD which is more than enough time especially if you haven't had a ton of them.



Could you explain a little more?  You said to try WILD 5hr in (i understand that part), but what do you mean sleep around 12?  Do you mean sleep around midnight or sleep for 12 hours?  What time do you go to bed?  My internal clock is usually all screwed up.  I stay up late, because i just don't get sleepy until late.  Also, the time that i have to get up varies greatly.  Anywhere from 7:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m., if i'm lucky, i get a few days that i get up whenever i feel like it.  On the days that i don't have to get up until 11, i usually take advantage of it.  ::D: 

Day 59:

I was right.  I went to bed too late and had to get up too early.  So there was no attempt for me.  I get to sleep in late in the morning, so maybe i will have better luck.

----------


## BigFan

> Could you explain a little more?  You said to try WILD 5hr in (i understand that part), but what do you mean sleep around 12?  Do you mean sleep around midnight or sleep for 12 hours?  What time do you go to bed?  My internal clock is usually all screwed up.  I stay up late, because i just don't get sleepy until late.  Also, the time that i have to get up varies greatly.  Anywhere from 7:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m., if i'm lucky, i get a few days that i get up whenever i feel like it.  On the days that i don't have to get up until 11, i usually take advantage of it.



What I meant was I sleep around midnight and wake up at 5am which is 5hr into my sleep. I try to WILD for around 20-30min and if I succeed, I'll have around a 20min LD before my alarm rings  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

Day 57-61: failure, lazyness.

----------


## BigFan

Day 11: Woke up at alarm, did some quick exercises, went back to bed and was asleep in a couple of minutes. I find that trying to wake up and stay awake 4.5hr after falling asleep is pretty difficult, so, no go  ::?:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> What I meant was I sleep around midnight and wake up at 5am which is 5hr into my sleep. I try to WILD for around 20-30min and if I succeed, I'll have around a 20min LD before my alarm rings



Ok, i see what you mean now. If i had to get up at 6 a.m. and i tried to WILD at 5 a.m., i probably wouldn't be able to do it. I always have a hard time going back to sleep when i know i only have an hour to sleep. It would be even harder for me with an hour time limit looming over my WILD attempt. That's awesome that you can do that.

Day 60:

Wow, the 2/3 mark of the project! Too bad i wasn't successful last night. I didn't realize how tired i was after working Saturday. I can't remember when i went to sleep. I also can't remember waking up during the night before 7 a.m., which is weird for me.  I always wake up around 4:30 - 5:45 during the night, before going back to sleep.  I went to the bathroom when i woke up around 7 a.m., and i thought that i should try WILD.  As soon as i laid back down, i was out again.  I woke up again at 9:40 a.m. and thought that i should probably get up.  The next thing i know and i'm looking at a clock that said 10:40 a.m. I guess i was tired.  ::D:  Oh well, i needed the sleep i guess, but i really want to get a WILD. Maybe i'll have better luck tonight.

----------


## BigFan

> Ok, i see what you mean now. If i had to get up at 6 a.m. and i tried to WILD at 5 a.m., i probably wouldn't be able to do it. I always have a hard time going back to sleep when i know i only have an hour to sleep. It would be even harder for me with an hour time limit looming over my WILD attempt. That's awesome that you can do that.



Well, trying my best to get it to work that way since I have some early morning shifts  :tongue2: 





> Day 60:
> 
> Wow, the 2/3 mark of the project! Too bad i wasn't successful last night. I didn't realize how tired i was after working Saturday. I can't remember when i went to sleep. I also can't remember waking up during the night before 7 a.m., which is weird for me.  I always wake up around 4:30 - 5:45 during the night, before going back to sleep.  I went to the bathroom when i woke up around 7 a.m., and i thought that i should try WILD.  As soon as i laid back down, i was out again.  I woke up again at 9:40 a.m. and thought that i should probably get up.  The next thing i know and i'm looking at a clock that said 10:40 a.m. I guess i was tired.  Oh well, i needed the sleep i guess, but i really want to get a WILD. Maybe i'll have better luck tonight.



hmm, if you are tired, you should take a break from trying to LD. With my first LD, I tried to WILD for two days ~1.5hr each time for 2 days and was doing RCs during the day. I took a 3 day break from LDing, but, I think I was still doing RCs and my LD was on the third day break, pretty close to 7 in the morning, so, it's possible taking a small break might give you an LD through DILD, not WILD though  :smiley:

----------


## edge0125

sorry guys, unfortunately im pulling out of the project.  I just don't have the time to put in the proper effort.  Lately i haven't even been attempting any of the techniques ... I've been super busy with uni

Also i've came to the conclusion that WILD is probably not for me.  
In the past i've been successful using DILD and i think i'll go back to that method for good.


For now i'll probably take some time off LD.  and hopefully when summer comes i'll have way more free time.  I might even do a DILD project then.



Anyways good luck to everyone.  
Even though i was not able to achieve my main goal, i was still somewhat successful in WILDing.  and this definitely helped me grow as a Lucid Dreamer.

----------


## BohmaN

Sad to hear you're quitting, edge0125. It was great reading your posts in this thread. I'll be glad to join the DILD-project when that is started  :smiley: 

Day 18: No attempt
Day 19: Attempted, but too short WBTB (5 min). Gotta be at least 10 min. Damn why does that bed look so damn comfy. I must improve tonight.

----------


## BigFan

> sorry guys, unfortunately im pulling out of the project.  I just don't have the time to put in the proper effort.  Lately i haven't even been attempting any of the techniques ... I've been super busy with uni
> 
> Also i've came to the conclusion that WILD is probably not for me.  
> In the past i've been successful using DILD and i think i'll go back to that method for good.
> 
> 
> For now i'll probably take some time off LD.  and hopefully when summer comes i'll have way more free time.  I might even do a DILD project then.
> 
> Anyways good luck to everyone.  
> Even though i was not able to achieve my main goal, i was still somewhat successful in WILDing.  and this definitely helped me grow as a Lucid Dreamer.



That's understandable. When I was in uni, I didn't do any LDing because of the work load. As BohmaN stated, kinda sad you are quitting but since DILD was working for you and you got a couple of WILDs, you still gained something and personally, I would stick to DILDs if I were you. Good luck with your studies and I'll likely join your DILD project as well  ::D: 

Day 12: Woke up 4.5hr into sleep, got up for ~25min and then tried to WILD. Unfortunately, I didn't get too far. I did the reverse blinking technique and with every breath, my stomach started to get colder and colder eventually I must have stopped and dozed off. I think I'll try around 6hr of sleep so that I can try and WILD into the 4th REM cycle to increase my chance of a longer LD and being able to be more aware so that I don't fall asleep.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> hmm, if you are tired, you should take a break from trying to LD. With my first LD, I tried to WILD for two days ~1.5hr each time for 2 days and was doing RCs during the day. I took a 3 day break from LDing, but, I think I was still doing RCs and my LD was on the third day break, pretty close to 7 in the morning, so, it's possible taking a small break might give you an LD through DILD, not WILD though



I think i was just tired from getting up early and working, but i made up for it with a lot of sleep.  ::D: 





> sorry guys, unfortunately im pulling out of the project.  I just don't have the time to put in the proper effort.  Lately i haven't even been attempting any of the techniques ... I've been super busy with uni
> 
> Anyways good luck to everyone.  
> Even though i was not able to achieve my main goal, i was still somewhat successful in WILDing.  and this definitely helped me grow as a Lucid Dreamer.



Like everyone else said, hate to see you leave the project, but i understand.  I have so many projects and papers that are soon to be due in my uni; i think the stress is screwing up my WILD attempts.

Day 61:

No attempt.  I don't know why i didn't try.  I think i just totally forgot.  I know that staying up late isn't helping, so i should probably try to get to bed earlier.  I seem to be too distracted by the cares of the day to have lucid fun at night, although i have had a few DILD's and 2 WILD's during this project.  I need to come up with a specific battle plan and stick to it.  It probably wouldn't hurt to do more rc's during the day so i could at least get some more DILD's.  Since i've been focusing on WILD; it usually doesn't occur to me to do rc's since they're not really related to the WILD technique.  Oh well, guess i need better focus.  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

> I think i was just tired from getting up early and working, but i made up for it with a lot of sleep.



I've been lazy with my WILD attempts as well, so, you aren't the only one?  :wink2: 





> Day 61:
> 
> No attempt.  I don't know why i didn't try.  I think i just totally forgot.  I know that staying up late isn't helping, so i should probably try to get to bed earlier.  I seem to be too distracted by the cares of the day to have lucid fun at night, although i have had a few DILD's and 2 WILD's during this project.  I need to come up with a specific battle plan and stick to it.  It probably wouldn't hurt to do more rc's during the day so i could at least get some more DILD's.  Since i've been focusing on WILD; it usually doesn't occur to me to do rc's since they're not really related to the WILD technique.  Oh well, guess i need better focus.



Personally, I still do RCs during the day but only a couple(5 or so) where I question my reality and really come to the conclusion that I'm awake and not asleep  :smiley:

----------


## BohmaN

I read through Naniyas guide, and since she didn't do a very long WBTB, but wrote that it's important to WILD in a position you don't usually sleep, I tried that, BUT: failed. I SHALL do a longer WBTB tonight. F*KKk

----------


## BigFan

@BohmaN Just gotta relax. You will eventually WILD. What I would do is sleep in any comfortable position, changing into another position every 10 min or so if you need to and just wait for the HI and watch them passively when they come  :smiley:  Everyone in this project is having failures but you gotta  pick yourself up and keep on going  ::D: 

Day 13: Well, quite an odd day. I had 11hr of sleep the previous with about an hour nap during that same day. I went to bed but wasn't able to sleep for around 1.5hr. This is where it gets interesting. I laid down and tried 3 differents positions(back and sides). Eventually, after struggling to sleep, I could feel my body going numb. This continued and felt like it spread a little and then I felt the spinning sensation where it would pick up and then stop and start picking up again. I personally enjoy it because I usually control it and make it feel like I am spinning faster. I almost had some vibrations if my brother didn't kick his bed and stop them  :tongue2:  Eventually, I forced myself to fall asleep and woke up much later, so, no other WILDing attempts  :Eek:

----------


## AndresLD

Guys, I'm pulling out of the project too, sorry. I think it's jut kinda stressing HAVING to do good in order for the project to progress, however I will keep trying to succeed at WILD and will report my experience in this thread.

----------


## BigFan

> Guys, I'm pulling out of the project too, sorry. I think it's jut kinda stressing HAVING to do good in order for the project to progress, however I will keep trying to succeed at WILD and will report my experience in this thread.



Well, we'll miss you too. I don't see why you guys are stressing yourself over this. After all, if you miss a day to WILD or you fail to WILD, etc.... it's no big deal. This project as I understand it is to improve your WILD skills and have some fun  ::D:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Guys, I'm pulling out of the project too, sorry. I think it's jut kinda stressing HAVING to do good in order for the project to progress, however I will keep trying to succeed at WILD and will report my experience in this thread.



Hate to hear the you have to leave the project too.  I understand what you mean by stress for HAVING to do good.  I've felt the same way a few times throughout the project.  I have kind of felt that way over the past few days.  I want to WILD so badly, but life seems to interfere all too often.  So many projects and papers at the uni, and it seems like it is difficult for me to get a morning to WILD in which the circumstances work to my advantage.  What i mean is it is hard to get a morning that i can sleep and not have anyone making noise or interrupting me, but i'm going to keep trying.  If i could get a few of these projects finished, that would really ease the stress and i could have renewed focus on my WILD attempts.

Day 62:

No WILD.

Day 63:

Again no WILD.  But i had 2 back-to-back DILD's.  ::D:   I have BigFan to thank for that.  He mentioned doing rc's so i decided to try fitting a few in.  I think i did 3 or 4 rc's throughout the day, and got two DILD's.  Sorry if this is off topic, but i just wanted to mention this.  In the past 4 DILD's that i've had during this project, i have been looking for a specific dc that i suspect is my dreamguide.  Her name is Eliza.  In the first two DILD's i would walk around calling her name and find another dc.  I would ask that dc if they knew where Eliza was, and i would wake up before i could hear there reply.  In the two DILD's that i had this morning, i took the same method of searching for her.  I went around asking dc's if they knew where she was.  This time they all responded that they didn't know.  I've already read the guide on finding your dreamguide, so i know that i'm on the right track.  But i was wondering if anyone had any tips that they could give me.  Like i said, i don't know that she is my dreamguide, but i think that it is very likely.  If anyone can help, i would be very grateful.   ::D:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 64:

SUCCESS!!! 
7:23 - 7:29AM

I finally got another WILD, it's been 54 days since my last one. I got up and went to the bathroom. Came back and i could hear the traffic and birds singing right at my window. I thought, i'll never go back to sleep, let alone have a successful WILD. I'm glad i had earplugs, because after putting them in, the world became blissfully silent.  :smiley:  I also had to put a shirt over my face, because it was too bright in my room. After laying there, i thought i should give WILD a shot. Then i had a strange thought, i should lay there and pretend that some one is walking around in my room checking to see if i'm asleep. I would be playing possum (i know that's not spelled right) until sp kicked in. Not long after i started trying that i noticed that it had gotten a little brighter and a shadow was in my peripheral vision. I started to get an uneasy feeling, as if there really WAS some one watching me. I kept getting waves of sp at this point. It would come and go, until one big wave came. After the big wave, i thought i had either failed or i was in the dream. I did an rc, it proved that i was in the dream. My vision was blurry to start out with and my hearing was horrible the entire dream. This hasn't been the first time that wearing earplugs carried over into the dream giving me bad hearing. Luckily, i finally found Eliza, but when she tried to talk to me; i couldn't hear her. All i heard was a mumble, after that, i woke up. I didn't get the chance to ask her any questions. The good thing is that it seems like every time i try to meet and talk to her, i get one step closer.

The thought of someone watching me seemed to be enough to keep me conscious yet not too awake for WILD. The only problem i see with it though, is that it may lead to some scary sp episodes. Like i said, i got a shadow watching me, but i've had much worse. If anybody wants to try this, let me know how it goes. I don't know if i'll stick to this train of thought, since it might make for some bad sp episodes. But i'm happy because it worked this time.  ::D:

----------


## AndresLD

> Day 64:
> 
> SUCCESS!!! 
> 7:23 - 7:29AM
> 
> I finally got another WILD, it's been 54 days since my last one. I got up and went to the bathroom. Came back and i could hear the traffic and birds singing right at my window. I thought, i'll never go back to sleep, let alone have a successful WILD. I'm glad i had earplugs, because after putting them in, the world became blissfully silent.  I also had to put a shirt over my face, because it was too bright in my room. After laying there, i thought i should give WILD a shot. Then i had a strange thought, i should lay there and pretend that some one is walking around in my room checking to see if i'm asleep. I would be playing possum (i know that's not spelled right) until sp kicked in. Not long after i started trying that i noticed that it had gotten a little brighter and a shadow was in my peripheral vision. I started to get an uneasy feeling, as if there really WAS some one watching me. I kept getting waves of sp at this point. It would come and go, until one big wave came. After the big wave, i thought i had either failed or i was in the dream. I did an rc, it proved that i was in the dream. My vision was blurry to start out with and my hearing was horrible the entire dream. This hasn't been the first time that wearing earplugs carried over into the dream giving me bad hearing. Luckily, i finally found Eliza, but when she tried to talk to me; i couldn't hear her. All i heard was a mumble, after that, i woke up. I didn't get the chance to ask her any questions. The good thing is that it seems like every time i try to meet and talk to her, i get one step closer.
> 
> The thought of someone watching me seemed to be enough to keep me conscious yet not too awake for WILD. The only problem i see with it though, is that it may lead to some scary sp episodes. Like i said, i got a shadow watching me, but i've had much worse. If anybody wants to try this, let me know how it goes. I don't know if i'll stick to this train of thought, since it might make for some bad sp episodes. But i'm happy because it worked this time.



Congrats dark!
That's funny "Then i had a strange thought, i should lay there and pretend that some one is walking around in my room checking to see if i'm asleep." One time I kept getting a HI in which my mom came into my room and checked me, then kissed my cheek. This HI repeated about 5 times, and I actually thought it did happen, it felt so real, but it wasn't. I know what you mean about the small SP waves coming and going, and then the big wave. I usually stand up after the big wave and do a RC, and BAM im dreaming.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Congrats dark!
> That's funny "Then i had a strange thought, i should lay there and pretend that some one is walking around in my room checking to see if i'm asleep." One time I kept getting a HI in which my mom came into my room and checked me, then kissed my cheek. This HI repeated about 5 times, and I actually thought it did happen, it felt so real, but it wasn't. I know what you mean about the small SP waves coming and going, and then the big wave. I usually stand up after the big wave and do a RC, and BAM im dreaming.



Thanks Andres! I've had the realistic HI before too. One time, i had a shirt over my face to keep it dark. I thought my sister had come in my room and turned the light on and was trying to wake me up. The whole time it was just realistic HI. It's funny how real it can be sometimes.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 65:

No attempt. I went to bed way too late. I probably didn't go to sleep for the first time until after 1:30 AM. I woke up naturally at 5 something AM, but i didn't try WILD because i was too afraid i would lose sleep. I had to get up early this morning so that's why there was no attempt. Every time that i don't try because of an early morning or i'm afraid i'll lose sleep; i always regret not trying. Even by not trying WILD, i still didn't get enough sleep so i might as well have tried. If i do lose sleep because of an attempt, maybe i'll have a little REM rebound the next night, which should make that attempt easier. I'm going to try to attempt WILD every night/morning whether i have to get up early or not. No more laziness! I think this has been one of the biggest things that has held me back some 62 days or so. Worrying about losing sleep/failing.

----------


## BigFan

> Again no WILD.  But i had 2 back-to-back DILD's.   I have BigFan to thank for that.  He mentioned doing rc's so i decided to try fitting a few in.







> Day 64:
> 
> SUCCESS!!! 
> 7:23 - 7:29AM
> 
> I finally got another WILD, it's been 54 days since my last one.



Congrats on both the DILDs and WILDs  :smiley:  I've also been having some success, not WILDing though  :tongue2: 

Day 14: Woke up, put alarm off, tried to WILD, but, wasn't working. I decided to get up and do a couple of things even though I was tired. Went back to bed and had a LD, a really long one where I tried a couple of things. My guess is that it was in the 4th or 5th REM period which are long periods. My dream journal link is in my sig for anyone who wants to read it  ::D: 

Day 15: Woke up, put alarm off and went back to sleep, so, failure  :tongue2: 

Day 16: Woke up, put alarm off, tried to WILD but was too tired and decided to get up, do some stuff and then came back to bed. Had a couple of dreams where I remembered one where I mentioned that "I am dreaming" to my sister, but, I didn't count that, so, no LDs that I can recall and another WILD failure. 

Solution: I think I should take my WILD attempts more seriously, similar to what I did on my first day in this project, because, nowadays I'm being really lazy whenever I tried to WILD, possibly due to being tired. I did feel some spinning last night but had a hard time getting to sleep and I haven't had vibrations or anything of the sort  :tongue2:  Also, I think the biggest problem is that I try to stay awake while WILDing which is the reason why I am not getting sleep to complete my WILD. Possibly a mantra of "I will stay aware" will help with the transition  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

Day 17: Only slept for a couple of hours so no way was I planning to WILD  :tongue2: 
1000th Post for the Win!  ::D:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Day 14: Woke up, put alarm off, tried to WILD, but, wasn't working. I decided to get up and do a couple of things even though I was tired. Went back to bed and had a LD, a really long one where I tried a couple of things. My guess is that it was in the 4th or 5th REM period which are long periods. My dream journal link is in my sig for anyone who wants to read it



Congrats on the ld. I read it. Too bad you didn't get to see your wings or fly with them. Isn't it nice to have a really long ld. Imo, you can never have an ld that's too long.  ::D:  Do you every get bored in class or while you're doing something that you hate doing; do you ever say, "I sure wish this was an ld."? That way you could just fly out the nearest window and go do whatever you want.  :tongue2:  Then the best you can do is imagine what you would do if it were an ld. I find myself doing that a lot lately.

Day 66:

Fail. I fell asleep unaware. Nothing to do but try again.

----------


## Miomek

woah ::shock::  a lot of things happend here and i haven't been here just a few days.
Congrats dark_grimmjow and BigFan! ::banana:: 
I had my little success too! :Cheeky: 
I wasn't WILD but still LD(actually it was DILD).
I'm sooooo excited it was my first lucid! ::D: 
I it was very vivid and although it was relatively short it was great.
You know, ever since i joined Dreamviews i just imagined how will it be but now i know ::banana::  ::banana::  :Eek: 

Recently i have not tried to WILD but now i'm motivated again.
I MUST learn how to do it ::lol:: 

btw.I recalled 3 more dreams this night.

----------


## AndresLD

Congrats BigFan and Miomek on the DILDs  ::D: , I myself had two DILD's in the past 3 days (one on the 26th, another one on the 27th), but I still try to WILD every now and then. I haven't been able to WILD because I'm too lazy to get out of bed, and we all know how that ends up... falling asleep.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Congrats on your first lucid Miomek! There's nothing like the first one. After that, you just want to keep having more.

Day 67:

I failed again. I got up and went to the bathroom. I came back and tried WILD, but i just laid awake for a long time, until i finally drifted off to sleep.

----------


## edge0125

congrats miomek, dark_grimmjow and BigFan

----------


## BigFan

> Congrats on the ld. I read it. Too bad you didn't get to see your wings or fly with them. Isn't it nice to have a really long ld. Imo, you can never have an ld that's too long.  Do you every get bored in class or while you're doing something that you hate doing; do you ever say, "I sure wish this was an ld."? That way you could just fly out the nearest window and go do whatever you want.  Then the best you can do is imagine what you would do if it were an ld. I find myself doing that a lot lately.
> 
> Day 66:
> 
> Fail. I fell asleep unaware. Nothing to do but try again.



Thanks  :smiley:  It wasn't too bad. The only complaint was that it wasn't as vivid as I would have liked but it was an LD nonetheless, so, I'm hoping to get some more now that I've got 2 of them in about 2 weeks time. Guess the interesting part of all my LDs was that they were all in the 4th or 5th REM period and my last were all WBTB+some technique  :smiley: 





> woah a lot of things happend here and i haven't been here just a few days.
> Congrats dark_grimmjow and BigFan!
> I had my little success too!
> I wasn't WILD but still LD(actually it was DILD).
> I'm sooooo excited it was my first lucid!
> I it was very vivid and although it was relatively short it was great.
> You know, ever since i joined Dreamviews i just imagined how will it be but now i know
> 
> Recently i have not tried to WILD but now i'm motivated again.
> ...



Thanks, congrats on your first LD! For me, my first LD left the impact that it's possible since I was a bit skeptical at first  :tongue2:  Yes, you HAVE to learn how to WILD, you have NO choice  :Cheeky:  but seriously, if we can master WILDs, then we can LD anytime  ::D: 





> Congrats BigFan and Miomek on the DILDs , I myself had two DILD's in the past 3 days (one on the 26th, another one on the 27th), but I still try to WILD every now and then. I haven't been able to WILD because I'm too lazy to get out of bed, and we all know how that ends up... falling asleep.



Thanks, when I first started this project, I would set my alarm for 5hr or so after I slept to wake up and try to WILD but with no success and becoming tired because of loss of sleep, sleep is not continuous, etc.... I decided that it's best to WILD when I have the time, so, if I have only 6hr of sleep, then WILDing is not an option, I'm just getting too tired and can't afford that at the moment  :smiley: 

Day 18= Day 17 = No WILD attempt = Barely enough time to sleep  ::?:

----------


## BohmaN

Had a week off this project due to life being too intense requiring the highest amount of sleep possible every night. Getting calmer now though, so I'm back  :smiley: . Let's call it day 17. I wish myself luck.

----------


## BigFan

> Had a week off this project due to life being too intense requiring the highest amount of sleep possible every night. Getting calmer now though, so I'm back . Let's call it day 17. I wish myself luck.



Welcome back  :smiley: 

Day 19 = Woke up 4.5hr into sleep, went back to sleep, woke up 5.5hr into sleep and then went back to sleep, so, no WILDing  ::?:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 68:

Failed again. I got up to use the bathroom, keeping my eyes closed about half of the time. Went back to bed to try WILD, but i laid awake for about an hour, then eventually drifted off to sleep. I hate laying there for so long, only to fail. I need to keep my eyes closed the entire trip to the bathroom. I guess when i'm the only one at home; i could practice getting to the bathroom with my eyes closed, until i can do it no problem. I can already do it for the most part, but if i don't have to think to much to do it, then maybe i'll stay sleepy enough that i won't lay there for over an hour trying to WILD. Have to try again tonight.  ::D:

----------


## Miomek

Thanks guys! ::D: 
I think i'll never forget my first lucid and YES i WANT more ::lol::  :Oh noes: 

Recently no attempt though - i was too tired.
I hope this week i'll get some chances to WILD and hopefully finally succeed :tongue2:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 69:

Fail. When i woke up, i had to use the bathroom. My mom and dad were getting ready for work at the time, and my mom beat me to the bathroom. I spent to much time awake waiting for the bathroom, so that i was too awake to WILD. I still attempted though, and the result was a non-lucid false awakening. It seemed so real at the time. The only weird thing about it was a group of glowing cartoon characters, which i had never seen before, hovering over my tv. I thought, "Oh, how nice of them to be my night light." How is that normal!? Why do we have to be so non-observant in our non-lucids? I know why; it's just frustrating. Just have to try again. I'm feeling lucky.  ::D:

----------


## Smuds

I guess I'll start tonight, but don't make fun of me if I can't do it D:.

Last night I tried the whole thing with an anchor for WILD, but I don't remember my exact thoughts.  They were along the lines of "Why am I even doing this".  Maybe I have a split personality as I sleep.

----------


## BohmaN

17: No wbtb = fail
18: 3 min wbtb = fail. Next time I will take a walk outside the house for 5 min and get back, hopefully that'll do the trick. The key is to "de-numbify" your limbs as well as get to the sweet spot of alertness.

I dreamt I fell off a cliff, then woke up, I laid completely still, but did not manage to re-enter. I tried to visualize my previous dream but damn I couldn't visualize anything ;p. Tiredness = lack of visualization skills (?)

----------


## Miomek

Huh, that's funny another LD for me. :Cheeky: 
I was dreaming about myself falling asleep. When i "did" i was lucid then i awoke in dream and tried to go back to sleep. Again i did and i was lucid there ::shock:: 
It happend three times or so. ::lol:: 

So kinda WILD in dream. I'm not sure is it WILD or DILD but it was fun anyways. :Shades wink: 

Oh, and there was one thing i was trying to do but it was just impossible :Oh noes: 
It's summoning the lightning. ::banana::

----------


## Smuds

> I guess I'll start tonight, but don't make fun of me if I can't do it D:.
> 
> Last night I tried the whole thing with an anchor for WILD, but I don't remember my exact thoughts.  They were along the lines of "Why am I even doing this".  Maybe I have a split personality as I sleep.



Well, I actually woke up last night.  Stayed up for around three minutes instead of my intended 10.  I sat in an uncomfortable position and dozed off.  Didn't really have any dreams after that.  Well, I mean I didn't remember any dreams.

----------


## BigFan

Day 20 = No WILDing
Day 21 = No WILDing as well
Darn, too lazy to even do checks the last couple of days  :tongue2:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 70:

Darn, i forgot to even try. I've been so busy with homework and stuff that i've been dying to play some video games. I think that led to a cool dream last night. I was going around blasting giant mechas with a gun that shot homing plasma balls that explode on contact. It was so awesome, too bad i didn't write it down. I finally got one of my papers out of the way. That relieved a little stress, hopefully it was enough stress that i can focus more on lding. But i still have a ton of crap to do.  :Bang head:

----------


## BohmaN

Day 19: Finally did a longer 11 minute WILD. (When I went back to bed I was slightly hungry though). I did the 61-point relaxation technique and by the time I completed it I fell asleep. Lost control completely.

----------


## BigFan

Day 21 = I also accidentaly WILDed, since, I went to bed and struggled to sleep and then I must have dozed off and woke up again at which point, I feel my body become really heavy along with some other signs of pre-SP, but, I tried to slow my breathing to slow my heart down which in turn broke me out of it  :tongue2:

----------


## BohmaN

Day: 20
Almost hit SP and got excited........... ;p. Then I had a MILD from my WBTB-affirmations so I'm not sad. It was a quite funny dream, because I was semi-lucid and the only thing I focused on was to sustain sensory input so that I would not wake up. One time I put my hands in a pile of snow next to me. Naturally, it was fkn freezing. xD

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 71:

Fell asleep unaware. So, fail.

Day 72:

Same as the day before, but i did have an extremely short DILD. I was trying to run from a very fast and long worm. I took off into the air, then woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Hey folks in the 90 Days WILD Project! Miss me? I've been out for too long, I know, but I haven't left the project? For a really long while there I cut out on my attempts for real life stuff, but I was able to get some in during March and one earlier today. 

Results? Well, I'll let you read up on how things have been going. 

*Day 61: 3.19.10 - Day 71: 3.29.10:* No attempts, had some things to deal with that didn't allow for good attempts.
*Day 72: 3.30.10:* Attempt during afternoon. Listened to some music during, found out I slept through a few songs and didn't even notice, meaning I've been doing that during previous attempts as well without noticing. Continued attempt without music, but mind wasn't relaxed enough to sleep, saw no HI. Will make good attempts the rest of the week.
*Day 73: 3.31.10 - Day 74: 4.1.10:* No chance to WILD.

*Day 75: 4.2.10:* At long last, *SUCCESS!* Length: only a few seconds. Vividity: strong. Lucid awareness: great.

Direct from my DJ!



> 02.04.201066: 4.2.10; 8:55PM Part 2: First WILD. (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I attempted WILDing when I found free-time in the late afternoon. I did LaBerge's adaptation of progressive relaxation, deeply breathed many times to slow myself down and clear my mind, and had my first feeling of a floating sensation during the onset of SP. I was being pulled up from my body, and got a visual cue (an overlayed darkness enveloping everything behind my eyelids) that I was beginning the transition into the hallucination stage. I started having images appear before me, and kept myself alert throughout by watching them come and go, occasionally checking to see if I could still contact my physical "touch" sense (checking if I was awake or dreaming).
> 
> The images progressed into small scenes, one of the first ones of which being the most important: when I saw this particular image, I'd slipped - more like, it drew me into it and it developed into a proper dreamscene, into a lucid dream. 
> 
> I was in the parking lot near the Little Caesar's pizza shop in my town, facing a car with two people near it. Both were men, one was much older, and one was getting into or out of the brown-coloured car. I couldn't tell if the second was just standing behind him while the door was open or if he was trying to drag the other out of the car, but I ran toward the car as my first lucid act, and became fully aware of my dreamstate. This awareness made me disconnect from the dreamscene as I got an initial excitement of knowing I wasn't awake, yet had been awake not moments before.
> ...



I apologize for disappearing like that folks; my enthusiasm for this project and for WILDing in general has not faltered, even if I don't post my logs as often as I should. I'll continue my attempts as the DJ log said, to improve on WILDing so I can have one I can be truly proud of. However, for tonight I bask in the glory of knowing I got lucid with the WILD method!  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

> Hey folks in the 90 Days WILD Project! Miss me? I've been out for too long, I know, but I haven't left the project? For a really long while there I cut out on my attempts for real life stuff, but I was able to get some in during March and one earlier today. 
> ....
> I apologize for disappearing like that folks; my enthusiasm for this project and for WILDing in general has not faltered, even if I don't post my logs as often as I should. I'll continue my attempts as the DJ log said, to improve on WILDing so I can have one I can be truly proud of. However, for tonight I bask in the glory of knowing I got lucid with the WILD method!



Congrats on the WILD. No need to apologize, I've been really slacking off but that's due to being really tired from having early morning shifts  :tongue2: 

Day 22 = Woke up on clock, put it off and went back to bed  :tongue2:  

Has anyone here had any success trying to WILD 4.5hr into their sleep?  :smiley:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Thanks much!  ::D:  I could've sworn I saw a post from you earlier on this very page that said you WILDed yet your sig says otherwise....?

And for your question, I tried it twice, and for me it was awful. I was so groggy that even after getting out of bed and using the restroom, plus making extra use of motor functions in my arms and legs, I still was just too groggy to keep with it.

----------


## BohmaN

Day 21: Did the Jeff777 Sp tech and it worked nicely, however, I got excited as usual as I was about to enter SP. F*CK how do you avoid this? I try to calm down but I'm too frikkin excited because I've never had SP ;p

----------


## Clyde Machine

If you'd like a little of my advice, from my own experience SP really isn't anything special. It's an interesting feeling when or if you can feel it, but it's not all that big. I see a lot of people getting hyped up about SP and never once talk about the actual WILD they're trying to get. Just focus on that - don't get too excited on any point of the process until you're seeing dreamscenes, because even though the process itself is really fun (for me at least!) there's no point in letting premature excitement cause any blocks to lucidity. Good luck!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Congrats Clyde Machine! It's good to see a success in the project.  And congrats BohmaN on getting to sp. My problem is getting to sp! If i could get that right, i would be ok.  :tongue2:  

Day 73:

I had to get up early, so i thought i would give FILD a try, but i fell asleep unaware. I have to get up even earlier tomorrow for sunrise service at church, since it'll be Easter tomorrow. I'll probably give FILD another try, since i won't have much time to sleep. I may make FILD my "have to get up early" technique, since i don't lose as much sleep when i try to use it. I would like to get good a FILD, but my new year's resolution was to master VILD this year. I know that you can mix and match a lot of different techniques, but i'm not sure if you can mix FILD and VILD. They are both variations of WILD, but i think they may be too different to mix.

----------


## BigFan

> Thanks much!  I could've sworn I saw a post from you earlier on this very page that said you WILDed yet your sig says otherwise....?
> 
> And for your question, I tried it twice, and for me it was awful. I was so groggy that even after getting out of bed and using the restroom, plus making extra use of motor functions in my arms and legs, I still was just too groggy to keep with it.



ya, well, that post was supposed to say almost, not also, but, couldn't edit it  :tongue2:  
Day 23 = No WILDing yet again, put off clock and didn't even wake up on the second one  :tongue2: 
This is becoming quite a trend. I'm hoping to get a WILD tommorrow, my sleep will be delayed(overnight shift) so I have a chance to WILD early in the morning  ::D:  Any advice?

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 74:

No attempt for me. I couldn't go to sleep til after 12:30 AM. Then my sister woke me up when she got in the shower at 5 AM and my dad was stomping, coughing, and yawning really loud with the tv loud by 5:30 AM. I laid in the bed awake until 6 AM, which was the latest i could get up. So definitely not a good time to WILD.

----------


## Clyde Machine

@dark_grimmjow Thanks, it's good to know I contributed to the success trend of the project, no matter how little it may be! 





> ya, well, that post was supposed to say almost, not also, but, couldn't edit it  
> Day 23 = No WILDing yet again, put off clock and didn't even wake up on the second one 
> This is becoming quite a trend. I'm hoping to get a WILD tommorrow, my sleep will be delayed(overnight shift) so I have a chance to WILD early in the morning  Any advice?



My advice is to give it all you've got - you only need to get one WILD, so make it your best shot. Take no prisoners, make no compromise. Get your reward, get lucid!


*Day 76: 4.3.10:* Attempt made late at night, couldn't get close enough to sleep for HH, ended attempt and listened to music after 40 minutes or so.

----------


## AndresLD

Congrats Clyde  ::D: !

@BigFan: I've been successful at WILD waking up 4.5 hours into my sleep  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

> Huh, that's funny another LD for me.
> I was dreaming about myself falling asleep. When i "did" i was lucid then i awoke in dream and tried to go back to sleep. Again i did and i was lucid there
> It happend three times or so.
> 
> So kinda WILD in dream. I'm not sure is it WILD or DILD but it was fun anyways.
> 
> Oh, and there was one thing i was trying to do but it was just impossible
> It's summoning the lightning.



Thats funny, that happened to me once! In the dream I went to sleep in a house and bed I have never seen before (I wasn't lucid), when I fell asleep in the dream, I had a dream inside the dream and was instantly lucid. Then when I woke up from that dream I was back in the bed I had gone to in my first dream, but I was in SP, then SP went away and came back like 3 more times, and during SP I would see a little elf staring at me, it was creepy and funny. But anyways, maybe if you fall asleep in a dream, and have a dream while sleeping in that dream, you become lucid instantly?

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Congrats Clyde !



 Thank you!  :Shades wink:

----------


## BigFan

> @dark_grimmjow Thanks, it's good to know I contributed to the success trend of the project, no matter how little it may be! 
> 
> My advice is to give it all you've got - you only need to get one WILD, so make it your best shot. Take no prisoners, make no compromise. Get your reward, get lucid!



lol, well you are doing better than I am. 
It's easy to say that, lol, but, when I got home, I was just sooo exhausted, didn't help that my eyes were getting painful as well, so, I ended up passing out on my bed and had no chance at a WILD attempt  :tongue2: 
so,
Day 24 = EPIC FAIL  ::shock::  :tongue2:  ::lol:: 





> @BigFan: I've been successful at WILD waking up 4.5 hours into my sleep



hmm, all my LDs were at the 4th REM cycle(~6hr) and I have yet to have one in the 3rd cycle. From my experience, I find that it's hard to be conscious and in most cases, to even get up and out of bed unless I'm really determined  :smiley: 





> Thats funny, that happened to me once! In the dream I went to sleep in a house and bed I have never seen before (I wasn't lucid), when I fell asleep in the dream, I had a dream inside the dream and was instantly lucid. Then when I woke up from that dream I was back in the bed I had gone to in my first dream, but I was in SP, then SP went away and came back like 3 more times, and during SP I would see a little elf staring at me, it was creepy and funny. But anyways, maybe if you fall asleep in a dream, and have a dream while sleeping in that dream, you become lucid instantly?



hmm, from what people have said, Carlos mentioned in one of his books that sleeping in a bed in a lucid dream gives you a better lucid dream  :tongue2:

----------


## BohmaN

Day 22 and 23... Schedule required highest amout of sleep possible, thus no attempt. Tonight I will attempt fully though.

----------


## BohmaN

Congrats to Clyde btw!

----------


## BohmaN

Sry for triple-post but I must write I attempted a nap-wild but failed. I found that when I'm quite alert it's impossible for the body to get past a certain stage of numbness. Body heaviness is connected to mind heaviness, thus you must be pretty tired yet concentrated at the same time in order to fulfil a WILD.

----------


## BigFan

> Sry for triple-post but I must write I attempted a nap-wild but failed. I found that when I'm quite alert it's impossible for the body to get past a certain stage of numbness. Body heaviness is connected to mind heaviness, thus you must be pretty tired yet concentrated at the same time in order to fulfil a WILD.



Very likely and you MUST not control your breathing. I have had SP coming on and TWICE I have controlled my breath involuntry on my part, guess its a habit and as I was trying to keep the same breath pattern, I had to a deeper breath which broke SP. Anyone have any tips?

Day 25 = FAIL yet again, did feel some sensations in the morning which were to lead to SP but controlled my breath and ended up breaking it  ::shock::  :Oh noes:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 75:

No attempt again. My dad was up before sunrise cleaning the house and vacuuming. I had earplugs in, but it was all i could do to just fall asleep, WILD wasn't really an option. Then he was outside mowing. I did get some sleep, but not as much as i could have had. I'll probably have the same noisy problem tomorrow morning too.

----------


## Miomek

@Andres
That would be great to get instant lucids. ::banana:: 
Just need a way to dream about going to bed. ::lol::  :Thinking:

----------


## AndresLD

Hmm, I got a couple of ideas. Maybe if you make yourself really tired before going to bed, in your dream you will be tired and decide to go to bed xD? 
Or maybe you can think of a scenario in which you go to bed while you are trying to fall asleep, and it will replay in your dream?

Haha man, imagine if we can make a technique out of this. "Fake Sleep Induced Lucid Dream" maybe? so "F-SILD"?

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Hmm, I got a couple of ideas. Maybe if you make yourself really tired before going to bed, in your dream you will be tired and decide to go to bed xD? 
> Or maybe you can think of a scenario in which you go to bed while you are trying to fall asleep, and it will replay in your dream?
> 
> Haha man, imagine if we can make a technique out of this. "Fake Sleep Induced Lucid Dream" maybe? so "F-SILD"?



Is this so you can WILD in a dream? I've WILDed in a dream only once, but it was the easiest WILD i've ever done. As soon as i started WILDing, i felt sp, then went directly to the lucid dream. It was practically instant. But if i WILDed in a dream, was it really a WILD? Because i'm not awake. I wonder what you would call a dream WILD. I don't thin DWILD works (Dream Wake Initiated Lucid Dream). Who know, anway, it was definitely an interesting experience.

@BigFan: What you do with your breathing during sp can be confusing sometimes. I passively observe my breathing. I notice that when sp comes on, that my breathing feels different, but i don't really "try" to keep my breathing pattern constant. I just make sure that i don't drastically change my breathing. So the best thing i can say do is, passively observe your breathing. Passively observing, as in noticing that you are breathing, but not much more than that. This is what works for me the few times that i have WILDed. It's hard to explain, but hopefully i made some sense.

Day 76:

No attempt. I was right about my dad being up early again making noise, but tonight and tomorrow morning looks promising. I shouldn't have the same difficulties. Hopefully i can get to bed soon, it is kind of late now and i still have a ton of accounting homework to get done before in the morning.  :Oh noes:

----------


## AndresLD

Ok guys you are gonna laugh, I had a DILD, and like almost every other DILD of mine as soon as I realized I was dreaming it started to fade. Somehow I remembered EVERYTHING that you need to do to stay in the dream: I started spinning around, touched the roof of my mouth with my tongue, felt the ground under my feet, rubbed my hands, looked at my hands. ALL THAT at the same time. Then I had a FA, but I made a RC just in case. I was dreaming. I got up and thought... what do I want to to... then I remembered about going to sleep in a dream was supposed to make your lucid dream better, so I went to bed in my Lucid  dream, and as soon as I close my eyes I woke up, for real... unless this is a dream, let me check *plugs nose*, yup I woke up for real.

----------


## Zval537

So, this thread is open to anyone to begin a 90-day WILD quest and post results each day?

----------


## BigFan

> @BigFan: What you do with your breathing during sp can be confusing sometimes. I passively observe my breathing. I notice that when sp comes on, that my breathing feels different, but i don't really "try" to keep my breathing pattern constant. I just make sure that i don't drastically change my breathing. So the best thing i can say do is, passively observe your breathing. Passively observing, as in noticing that you are breathing, but not much more than that. This is what works for me the few times that i have WILDed. It's hard to explain, but hopefully i made some sense.



I understand you completely, however, it's out of my hands. As a kid, whenever my nose was clogged, I would breath through my mouth and that became a habit, so, I find myself doing it whenever my nose is clogged. This little problem has been happening lately though, so, it's likely I'll find a solution  :smiley: 





> So, this thread is open to anyone to begin a 90-day WILD quest and post results each day?



Yes  :smiley: 

Day 26 = Well, I'm fixing up my schedule again, so, sleeping at 10:30 instead of 12, so, that I can still WILD on a daily basis and get some sleep before work in the morning. Woke up at 4:30am, so, thinking about 6hr in to get to the 4th REM cycle, however, since, I wasn't able to get to sleep right away(body needs to adjust) and woke up multiple times during the night, I wasn't very successful. I laid there for a while, didn't feel much, so, obviously didn't work out, however, once I get this schedule in place, I should be able to WILD possibly into the 4th REM cycle. I also plan to try the CAT method, since, it seems that the success rate is rather high if one is to go for it  ::D:

----------


## Zval537

Day 1: Absolute failure. My alarm clock didn't wake me up, so I completely missed my WBTB attempt. Once spring break ends I can get back on a decent schedule so I will actually be able to wake up when my alarm clock goes off.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Welcome to the project Zval537! May you journey yield many WILDs.  ::D: 

Day 77:

No attempt. I caught up on some missing sleep.

Day 78:

I tried this time, but i fell asleep unaware.

----------


## Zval537

> Welcome to the project Zval537! May you journey yield many WILDs.



Thank you; hopefully so.  :smiley:

----------


## Spliph

Hey, can i join in? 

WILD seems like a great idea for me since I have some issues with recall and my only LD was actually a WILD which i remembered ohh so vividly.

Here goes:

Day 0:

Only about 6h of sleep planned for tonight  :Sad:  Nevertheless, I'll try to wake up at 3am and perform a WILD. I will try not getting out of bed (perhaps with some FILDing)

I should be very tired so falling back asleep should be a piece of cake. The challenge will be to stay conscious. 

Reporting back tomorrow.

----------


## tommo

Ok fuck it, I'm gonna do this.  I tried last night

Day 1:  My sleep schedule is FUBAR so I got to sleep at around 4 am and woke up by my alarm at 11.  Tried to maintain consciousness while going back into a dream but I just feel asleep.  I tried again when I woke up later as well but no cigar.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Hey Spliph and tommo! Hopefully, you'll be more successful in this project than i have.  ::lol:: 

Day 79:

I attempted to WILD twice. Once at 4 AM and again around 7 something. I fell asleep unaware both times. I was so sleepy that i forgot what i was doing and just fell asleep. On the plus side, i had another DILD. It was short but sweet.

----------


## Zval537

Day 2: Same as day 1.

----------


## BigFan

Day 27 and 28 = No success with WILDing. 

Welcome Zval537 and tommo  :smiley:

----------


## Spliph

Day 1:

Got woken by my alarm after 3h of sleep. Was way too sleepy and just shut it off and went right back to sleep. Failed attempt

Ill try tonight after 6h of sleep, perhaps I will be more aware.

----------


## tommo

> Day 2: Same as day 1.



Same haha

----------


## Spliph

Day 2:

Failed attempt. Somehow I failed to remember to try to WILD. I was beyond tired yesterday night and perhaps that had something to do with it. I just shut my alarm off and went straight back to sleep.

On the upper hand, I did recall a very nice dream this morning.

Ill try getting out of bed for a drink tonight before attempting a WILD.

----------


## Zval537

Day 3: No attempt. (Didn't want to say same as day 1 and 2...)

----------


## BigFan

> Day 2:
> 
> Failed attempt. Somehow I failed to remember to try to WILD. I was beyond tired yesterday night and perhaps that had something to do with it. I just shut my alarm off and went straight back to sleep.
> 
> On the upper hand, I did recall a very nice dream this morning.
> 
> Ill try getting out of bed for a drink tonight before attempting a WILD.



Past experience dictates that getting out of bed even for a few minutes with a couple of simple exercises and a focus on LDing help  :smiley: 

Day 29 = No WILDing  :tongue2:

----------


## tommo

> Day 3: No attempt. (Didn't want to say same as day 1 and 2...)



Same lol
Got drunk, couldn't sleep until 7 AM for some fucked reason.  Probably red bull.

Definitely going to change my sleep schedule starting from tonight.  I'll do everything I can to get to sleep by 12-1.

----------


## Zval537

> Definitely going to change my sleep schedule starting from tonight.  I'll do everything I can to get to sleep by 12-1.



Yeah I can definitely start making some improvements starting Monday... I will have reason to have a schedule. 
Good luck.  ::lol::

----------


## Miomek

Looks like thread is kinda.....dying :Oh noes: 
No attempts for me recently. I think we need to motivate up again.
Perhaps someone more advanced with wilding could help us. There must be someone who can do that after all. ::D:  I think I'll try meditation for a few months and hopefully some wilds after that. ::banana:: 

Good luck everyone with your attempts. ::D:

----------


## AndresLD

> Looks like thread is kinda.....dying
> No attempts for me recently. I think we need to motivate up again.
> Perhaps someone more advanced with wilding could help us. There must be someone who can do that after all. I think I'll try meditation for a few months and hopefully some wilds after that.
> 
> Good luck everyone with your attempts.



If it helps, I think I will give WILD a shot in 5 minutes  ::D: . Only got 4 hours of sleep last night so who knows, I might succeed x)

----------


## Zval537

Day 4: No attempt, waiting for Monday.

----------


## Spliph

Day 3:

No attempt. 

Sleep was disturbed by cats messing around. Morning sucked, there was some loud noise outside and I kept waking up. Somehow, I just couldn't WILD last night.

----------


## tommo

> Yeah I can definitely start making some improvements starting Monday... I will have reason to have a schedule. 
> Good luck.



Good luck to you too.

I just realise all these other people wished us luck too.  I CBF quoting lol but thankyou!

Day 4: Completely and utterly forgot!  I still couldn't get to sleep again until 6 AM and just woke up now at 4 PM.

----------


## Zval537

Day 5: Was going to attempt, but could not fall asleep in the first place. It was also way too hot in my room.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 1 Didn't wake up... tried to do it at 8:30... it feels uber uncomfortable so i call it quit waggle around and just sink into sleep. Need to endure!!

Btw i just tired to wild before i go to sleep i felt 2 things... was it felt like my body is changing or something... that's the sensation and then another wave hit me and it feels like my chest is twitching lol.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Day 1 Didn't wake up... tried to do it at 8:30... it feels uber uncomfortable so i call it quit waggle around and just sink into sleep. Need to endure!!
> 
> Btw i just tired to wild before i go to sleep i felt 2 things... was it felt like my body is changing or something... that's the sensation and then another wave hit me and it feels like my chest is twitching lol.



Sounds like you were getting close. You may have been close to sp or at the beginning of sp. That's a good result for your first day of the project.

It's nice to see so many new participants in this project. I'm nearing the end of my 90 days. I just haven't been trying these past few days. Whatever attempts i work in, seemed to be half-hearted ones at that. It seems that all of the projects, papers, and tests my uni is throwing at me is really drowning out my WILDing attempts, along with everything else dream related. It's hard to focus on dreaming, when all you can think about at night is all of the deadlines you have to meet. I'm going to try and salvage what few nights i have in the project. I've been thinking of putting extra days into this project too, thats after this semester is over. I'll just call them my 90+ days.  ::D:  Until then, i want to make the best of what i have left in these last days.

Day 80-82:

No attempts for these days, but like i said; i'm going to do the best i can with 83-90.

----------


## tommo

Day 5:  Completely forgot again!  Woops.  Gonna have to put a "WILD YOU F'ING MORON!" sign on my wall and roof lol

----------


## Zval537

Day 6: Tried a WILD 4 hours after sleep, but woke up too much to fall back asleep for some time...Later on woke up a few times from nightmares but was uncomfortable to try a WILD at that point.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 2 Woke up at 5:14 didnt try Lol... it feels so uncomfortable staying still and focusing on something right after u wake up lol

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 83:

Fail. I tried to WILD, but i fell asleep before i hit sp.

----------


## Squaddle

If you didnt try you'd be out cold ASAP lol... I don't remember falling asleep everytime i wake up but it just happens... real fast

----------


## Zval537

Day 7: Fell asleep during the attempt.

----------


## tommo

Day 6:  Forgot again!  I slept on the couch lol  Havin trouble sleeping atm.  So bad.
But I'll remember this morning (it's 1:20 AM) hopefully.
Almost forgot to even post in this thread lol

----------


## Squaddle

Day 3 something kept me up... focusing on knowing when i feel asleep? I think i hit something lol.... I hear this strange sound thats not possibly produced by anything in my house and after a while my vision...... eyes closed it became darker and darker and now i think my eye lid is a little open so i see my room a little its like its spinning while changing color like grey to dark orange... subtle color and now i feel less of my body but i was wondering is something supposed to happen? so when i moved my body moved lol so i wasnt in SP.

Anyways the night was strange i woke up at 1am 1x am  2 14am and then 2 something AM 4 am and then 4 14 am... LOL and after taht i started dreaming about going ugh.... back in time and wondering which date did i left the future and etc. lol no lucid.... FRACK...... Grr i didnt even notice that

----------


## Clyde Machine

*Day 77: 4.4.10:* No attempt.
*Day 78: 4.5.10:* Attempt interrupted, during the afternoon.
*Day 79: 4.6.10: - Day 82: 4.9.10:* Made attempts on and off, both at night and in afternoon naps, though during naps I was interrupted. No results.
*Day 83: 4.10.10:* No attempt.
*Day 84: 4.11.10:* Attempt during afternoon, but didn't hold attention internally, needed earplugs, couldn't get close enough to sleep.
*Day 85: 4.12.10:* No attempt.
*Day 86: 4.13.10:* Attempted in the afternoon, but no cigar this time. Didn't have adequate sleep prior. Gonna go back to using WBTB and trying during the mornings instead of just during the afternoon, now that I have a pretty regular sleep schedule.


*ATTN:* All participants of the 90 Days WILD Project.
As I and many others in this project are coming up on our 90th day, I see everyone grows at different rates; some had at least one WILD (I know I did, though just barely), and others none at all. However, three months is a long time to keep committed to a goal, so let's all focus on this last week or two to go out of this project with a bang! And for those of you just starting or who are months away from the end, give this and next week your BEST shot! All you need is to stay confident that you can do this! That's why you got involved in this project, so let's do it!

----------


## Squaddle

Is that brown or black? I wan colorz lol

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> *ATTN:* All participants of the 90 Days WILD Project.
> As I and many others in this project are coming up on our 90th day, I see everyone grows at different rates; some had at least one WILD (I know I did, though just barely), and others none at all. However, three months is a long time to keep committed to a goal, so let's all focus on this last week or two to go out of this project with a bang! And for those of you just starting or who are months away from the end, give this and next week your BEST shot! All you need is to stay confident that you can do this! That's why you got involved in this project, so let's do it!



I totally agree Clyde! It would be awesome if we were successful in all of our last days.

Day 84:

Ah! failed again. But i get to sleep in late tomorrow, yay! So it'll be a great time for a WILD attempt.

----------


## BigFan

Haven't been posting lately since I've been so exhausting from working morning shifts(7am  :Eek: ) Anyways, my reports:
Day 30-32: Couldn't/Didn't WILD due to lack of sleep.
Day 33: Had an overnight shift, tried WILDing at 9 in the morning, did feel some sensations but passed out  :Cheeky:  
I think there is one problem with the guidelines of this project. I think that the days where you don't WILD whether because you didn't wake up OR you decided not to shouldn't count towards your final day count. Whether or not this gets implemented so late in this project is up to you guys, but, I think most of us here have missed a ton of days for WILDing. Myself, I have probably not woken up/missed around 25 days or so in my attempts  :tongue2:

----------


## Spliph

Days 4, 5 and 6:

No attempts - last few days have been beyond hectic and I got very little sleep. Even though I could have tried a WILD, I preferred to just sleep through the night and try to rest up as much as I can. 

I'll try extra hard over the weekend.

----------


## tommo

Day 7:  Nothing again, although I tried.

----------


## Bobblehat

Been keenly following this project. To me, it proves just how hard WILDing is (have only WILDed accidentally myself and I can't replicate it).

I think someone could produce some statistics about which technique produces the most results in the long term; this would be a great help to people new to LDing.

Get 50 people to pursue WILDs exclusively for a year, and 50 people to pursue MILD/DILD exclusively for a year. Results would prove which induction method produces the most LDs in the long run.

Good luck to one and all.

----------


## Zval537

Day 8: Woke up at the correct time, but did not stay awake long enough and fell asleep during the attempt.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> I think there is one problem with the guidelines of this project. I think that the days where you don't WILD whether because you didn't wake up OR you decided not to shouldn't count towards your final day count. Whether or not this gets implemented so late in this project is up to you guys, but, I think most of us here have missed a ton of days for WILDing. Myself, I have probably not woken up/missed around 25 days or so in my attempts



Yeah, i totally agree with you. I've missed several days just because i didn't try, or i did't try because circumstances wouldn't allow me to. I'm so late in the project that i'm just going to keep going with my current day count, but i would say that anybody who doesn't want to count no attempt days towards their project day count, shouldn't if they don't want to. I just wouldn't get too crazy with the no attempt days, like don't do 2 weeks or more of no attempts. Anyway, that's all just my opinion. I would probably have a 2 weeks or 3 extra if i would not have counted the no attempt days. 

Day 85:

Fail. Not much else to say.  :Sad:

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I think there is one problem with the guidelines of this project. I think that the days where you don't WILD whether because you didn't wake up OR you decided not to shouldn't count towards your final day count. Whether or not this gets implemented so late in this project is up to you guys, but, I think most of us here have missed a ton of days for WILDing. Myself, I have probably not woken up/missed around 25 days or so in my attempts



I always believed this project's rules were person-to-person specific. I've seen people drop from the project then start again, and some just start over from Day 1 when they feel they've wasted too many days, as I know has happened to me. I agree with your thought there, and have had that idea many times, but didn't bring it up because I wasn't about to change the way I was going about doing the project. It seemed to me that having a three month project to see if one could keep with WILDing and hopefully succeed by the fourth month was the intent of this project, so I kept to that - could I WILD if I started tonight and worked at it for three months?

I would like to implement your idea into the project, but in a different way. For those of us finishing our 90 days with the project, we should end it and, if we are not yet proficient at WILDing, should proceed to "The 90 Days WILD Project Phase 2", in which we log another 90 days (or another amount of time), but only log our days as counting based on the days we make attempts, not just the days as listed by the calendar. This way, we can push ourselves during the first 3 months of the normal project to WILD within a three month time frame, and if we don't reach a point we're satisfied with by then, can go on to work on it on our own time, which is much more freeform and will work with schedules and real life commitments and such things.

Who wants to do this Phase 2 thing? I can start a topic for it if you'd like!  ::D: 





> Been keenly following this project. To me, it proves just how hard WILDing is (have only WILDed accidentally myself and I can't replicate it).
> 
> I think someone could produce some statistics about which technique produces the most results in the long term; this would be a great help to people new to LDing.
> 
> Get 50 people to pursue WILDs exclusively for a year, and 50 people to pursue MILD/DILD exclusively for a year. Results would prove which induction method produces the most LDs in the long run.
> 
> Good luck to one and all.



I'm afraid there's a critical flaw here: the WILD method isn't the same for every person (I have my own method to do it, even though I tried following KingYoshi's technique, considered CrazyInSane's CANWILD, and mainly followed the basic WILD tutorial), and therefore will not yield proper empirical results. WILDing is good for some and not for others due to various factors - I know at least one person who couldn't attempt a WILD properly if they tried, simply because that's the way they are as people, with all due respect. For myself, I can't WILD in the mornings; only during afternoon naps have I had any shred of success. (See DJ and past project postings for details.) While WILDing is hard for everyone to begin with, they grow at different rates and will end up with different levels of mastery by the time they've reached the point they could consider themselves "able to WILD". 

If it weren't for the WILD method's sporadic nature, it might be easier to compare to other methods, like MILD. However, it's just not feasible.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> I would like to implement your idea into the project, but in a different way. For those of us finishing our 90 days with the project, we should end it and, if we are not yet proficient at WILDing, should proceed to "The 90 Days WILD Project Phase 2", in which we log another 90 days (or another amount of time), but only log our days as counting based on the days we make attempts, not just the days as listed by the calendar. This way, we can push ourselves during the first 3 months of the normal project to WILD within a three month time frame, and if we don't reach a point we're satisfied with by then, can go on to work on it on our own time, which is much more freeform and will work with schedules and real life commitments and such things.
> 
> Who wants to do this Phase 2 thing? I can start a topic for it if you'd like!



YES! That is an awesome idea Clyde Machine! I only have days 86-90 left (5 days). I'm definitely not satisfied with my results as of now, and i definitely want to be a part of the phase 2. My results with the current phase 1 are not what they could have been had i tried all of the 90 days. Also, as you said about real life schedules and commitments, they hindered me in this project. On some occasions, i would not be able to make an attempt because of lack of time to sleep because of real life commitments. Or, even though it would be difficult, i would try to attempt anyway, and only try half-heartedly, because of fear of not getting enough sleep. The setup that you described for phase 2 would work much better for me, and i think in the long run, we would all yield better results. I'm going to try my best to finish this phase with a bang. I don't think i would be able to start phase 2 right after this first phase because of school. The end of the semester is always rough and full of responsibilities. I would start my phase 2 after my last exam for the semester, which would probably be towards the end of the first week in May. Now, after all of my rambling...I am all for the phase 2; I would be happy to continue on the journey to WILD mastery (which for me would hopefully lead to VILD mastery).  ::D:

----------


## tommo

Same with me bobblehat, I've WILDed about 3 or 4 times but completely by accident.  I think you have to take a passive approach to it.

Also, with the last few posts, I agree.  I was thinking the same thing coz I'm only on day 8 and I've missed a couple of days already due to forgetting or being drunk.

Day 8:  I almost WILDed this morning.  I woke up at 8 after falling asleep around 4 AM or 4:30 or something.  Went to WILD but the dream I was just having faded slowly, I got it back but I went in to the dream for a second, realised something wasn't right but I can't remember what and then the dream faded out again.

Frustrating a bit, but still close.  I didn't get enough sleep before hand.  I think 5 hours of sleep would be a better time for me.

I won't be attempting this weekend either so I might just move to the phase 2 thread on monday because it seems more logical, rather than counting days you don't even attempt.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I'll conceptualize the second phase and prepare the topic for setting up so it'll look professional and all.  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

[QUOTE=Clyde Machine;1430417]I would like to implement your idea into the project, but in a different way. For those of us finishing our 90 days with the project, we should end it and, if we are not yet proficient at WILDing, should proceed to "The 90 Days WILD Project Phase 2", in which we log another 90 days (or another amount of time), but only log our days as counting based on the days we make attempts, not just the days as listed by the calendar. This way, we can push ourselves during the first 3 months of the normal project to WILD within a three month time frame, and if we don't reach a point we're satisfied with by then, can go on to work on it on our own time, which is much more freeform and will work with schedules and real life commitments and such things.

Who wants to do this Phase 2 thing? I can start a topic for it if you'd like!  ::D: [QUOTE]
To be fully honest, I am interested in WILDing(can be used for OBEs from what I hear) and joining this Phase 2 meaning that I would quit Phase 1 as complete failure. I would also like to try CAT which requires having a stable schedule and from what I hear, it yields fantastic results  :tongue2:  Would you guys be willing to join that project if I started it, possibly sometime towards the end of April so that I can set up my sleep schedule?  :Shades wink:  





> YES! That is an awesome idea Clyde Machine! I only have days 86-90 left (5 days). I'm definitely not satisfied with my results as of now, and i definitely want to be a part of the phase 2. My results with the current phase 1 are not what they could have been had i tried all of the 90 days. Also, as you said about real life schedules and commitments, they hindered me in this project. On some occasions, i would not be able to make an attempt because of lack of time to sleep because of real life commitments. Or, even though it would be difficult, i would try to attempt anyway, and only try half-heartedly, because of fear of not getting enough sleep. The setup that you described for phase 2 would work much better for me, and i think in the long run, we would all yield better results. I'm going to try my best to finish this phase with a bang. I don't think i would be able to start phase 2 right after this first phase because of school. The end of the semester is always rough and full of responsibilities. I would start my phase 2 after my last exam for the semester, which would probably be towards the end of the first week in May. Now, after all of my rambling...I am all for the phase 2; I would be happy to continue on the journey to WILD mastery (which for me would hopefully lead to VILD mastery).



Same here except I am busy with work  :tongue2:

----------


## Squaddle

Day 4 relatively easy sleeping or so woke up at 4 alarm went off again i thought i turned it of for good and for some reason this conception was in my mind something about a freaking game and whenever i think about it + the itchiness of my surrounding my head hurt and i coulodnt go to sleep and after that was easy sleeping as usual didnt try to wild

----------


## Clyde Machine

> To be fully honest, I am interested in WILDing(can be used for OBEs from what I hear) and joining this Phase 2 meaning that I would quit Phase 1 as complete failure. I would also like to try CAT which requires having a stable schedule and from what I hear, it yields fantastic results  Would you guys be willing to join that project if I started it, possibly sometime towards the end of April so that I can set up my sleep schedule?



As I'm forming the opening post of the topic, one of the rules of Phase 2 will be that you have completed Phase 1, since that is to keep you trying for those first 90 days, then use Phase 2 as an extension if you need it, which many of us do. Therefore, you'll have to keep with this project phase until completion before you'll be able to go on to Phase 2. I believe I can make some special cases for early admission to Phase 2, to ensure only those who are serious about WILDing will partake, but I think it best that you just finish out Phase 1, even if you only do it on your own time when you're motivated enough. Also to be noted is that you can restart phase 1 at any time, and can redo it as you see fit.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 5.... no attempts... I trie before going to sleep but something just made me move lol

----------


## dark_grimmjow

@BigFan: I'm always up for joining lding projects, but i don't think CAT would be a plausible technique for me. I read the dv guide for it, which stated that a steady sleep schedule is a key part to the technique. I don't think that would be the best technique suited for me, just because i don't think i can get a steady sleep schedule. My sleep schedule is always drastically changing, so i don't think i could keep a steady schedule. If you do start that project though, i will certainly keep an eye on it to see how it progresses. Maybe after i get out of my uni and have a set work schedule; it might be more plausible for me to try CAT. It would be nice to be able to use it to compliment my WILD attempts.

Day 86:

I feel horrible for having to say this after all of the finish with a bang talk, but...no attempt. I was late to bed and had to be early to rise; so circumstances did not allow a plausible attempt for WILD. I know that i will have to get up early again in the morning, but i'm going to try to go to bed earlier to compensate for it. Hopefully i will be able to fall asleep. I have such a hard time falling asleep when going to bed early. But that way it shouldn't be such a strain to get a WILD attempt in. 4 days left...got to get at least one more success before phase 1 is over.

----------


## Zval537

Day 9: Woke up but went back to sleep due to a stomach ache. No Attempt.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Day 86:
> 
> I feel horrible for having to say this after all of the finish with a bang talk, but...no attempt. I was late to bed and had to be early to rise; so circumstances did not allow a plausible attempt for WILD. I know that i will have to get up early again in the morning, but i'm going to try to go to bed earlier to compensate for it. Hopefully i will be able to fall asleep. I have such a hard time falling asleep when going to bed early. But that way it shouldn't be such a strain to get a WILD attempt in. 4 days left...got to get at least one more success before phase 1 is over.



Don't worry about it, man - do what you can and push yourself! I have one day left after today is out, so I won't be able to do so myself. I'll compensate by starting the topic for phase 2.  :tongue2:

----------


## AndresLD

> Don't worry about it, man - do what you can and push yourself! I have one day left after today is out, so I won't be able to do so myself. I'll compensate by starting the topic for phase 2.



Phase 2? I want in! 
I decided to quit from this project, but I kept checking this thread daily, I can see a lot of new people joined recently, and that those that started with me are now close to day 90.
So, what is phase 2 exactly about?

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Phase 2? I want in! 
> I decided to quit from this project, but I kept checking this thread daily, I can see a lot of new people joined recently, and that those that started with me are now close to day 90.
> So, what is phase 2 exactly about?



I'll have the topic up soon, tonight or tomorrow, and you can check it out then, or else you can scroll up and read through my last few posts, which all include details.  :smiley:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Sorry for the double post, but I have an announcement to make!





> *The 90 Days WILD Project
> Phase 2*
>  
> 	Welcome to the second phase of the 90 Days WILD Project program for improving your WILD technique!For those who haven't taken part in the first phase or who haven't even heard of this project, all you have to do is accept the challenge that you will dedicate ninety days - that's three months - of your time to improving your WILDing.
> 
> 	The second phase of the project is intended for Phase 1 veterans to continue to work on their WILD technique if they weren't satisfied with their results, but on a self-driven schedule - the days that count toward your 90 days of WILD practice are those that you make attempts on, meaning that participants won't be penalized for taking time away from the project for whatever reason, as it was with the rigid 90-day requirement for the first phase. Because this phase is aimed at Phase 1 veterans, there are currently no exceptions to that prerequisite rule for entry into Phase 2.



The second phase has begun! A PM invitation has been mailed out to participants of Phase 1 that will qualify for phase 2 in the near future. Look forward to your continued involvement with the project, one and all!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 87:

Fail. Arggg! I didn't get to bed as early as i had intended, but i did make an attempt. When i woke up around 5am, i went to the bathroom, but as luck would have it, my dad was getting ready to go turkey hunting, so i was blinded by the light in the kitchen when i left my room. So that woke me up too much. When i went back to bed, i tried to WILD. I think i passed out at some point. But i heard police sirens and a guy shouting over a loud speaker. I don't know if those sounds came from a hypnagogic hallucinations or i was at the end of a dream, but they woke me up. After i was woken up from the strange sounds, i slipped back off to sleep.

All i have left are days 88-90 (3 days). I really want to get one more success. I think my best shot will be to get to bed earlier this time (like i intended to last night) and to set an alarm to wake me up before anybody else will be up. That way there should be no lights on that will wake me up and the traffic on the road should be low, so maybe i want need earplugs. Just have to give it a shot.  ::D: 

@ClydeMachine: The setup for phase 2 looks great! I'm stoked about getting started on the next half of the project. After i finish phase 1, i may jump right into it, instead of waiting for the end of my classes. It all depends on the work load, but either way, i can't wait to get started on it.  :Cheeky:  Going to do the best i can with the last few days.

----------


## CWHunt456

I think I will try this because WILDing has been pretty rewarding in the past few weeks.  I will start with the nap I took around noon because I tried a WILD.

Day 1:  Almost no sleep last night so I took a nap around noon.  I woke up around thirty minutes later still tired.  I feel confident to WILD again so I just sit there counting to 100.  Soon I feel the paralysis take me over.  I wait for the odd sounds, but nothing happens.  Its like I died.  I'm staring into nothing, but I feel as if the nothingness is staring back.  I begin to sing because I'm really bored.  Another five minutes fly by as I continue to sing Blink-182 songs for some reason (not sure why I chose their songs :tongue2: ).  Suddenly I feel as if I can move, and I can.  I just moan as I get out of bed and reach the hallway.  I quickly look around and see my sisters room.  I suddenly remember to RC only to find out I am dreaming.  So I have succeeded on the first day.  I am excited for the upcoming days!

----------


## AndresLD

I decided I will try to WILD in the next 5 days and count them as day 86, 87, 88, 89 and 90 for phase 1. Tomorrow would actually be day 88 for me, but I thought that taking 2 extra days might give me a better start for phase 2 since I haven't been committed to WILD since day 61 (when I basically quit the project).

----------


## Zval537

Day 10: Forgot, no attempt.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 6 No attempt or did i not wake up lol

----------


## tommo

> As I'm forming the opening post of the topic, one of the rules of Phase 2 will be that you have completed Phase 1, since that is to keep you trying for those first 90 days, then use Phase 2 as an extension if you need it, which many of us do. Therefore, you'll have to keep with this project phase until completion before you'll be able to go on to Phase 2.



Fuck. That. Shit.  I'm not finishing phase 1 when phase 2 actually makes sense and would be a better indicator of process over 90 days.  Otherwise phase 2 won't show anyone how well 90 days of WILDing helps, it will be 170 days.

I'll just do it on my own.

----------


## Squaddle

I have no idea what's at work lol, but ill try my best in phase 1 of 90 days then my phase 2 will be as many days as i want it to be, to see the results and get attuned with wilding. TONIGHT I WILL WILD DAMN IT Its not taht I CANT its just that i went to sleep asap lol

----------


## Squaddle

Day 7, i woke up at 4 and it was a pain the butt, the alarm went OFF 4 times i couldnt go to sleep because i pressed wrong button 2-3 time it woke me up again.... 4th time i have to wait 5 min cuz im tired of getting woken up or startled for it to ring so i can press the right button..

I decided to wild but it was so cold that i gave up lol... AC was on.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 86: Woke up at 5:00, got out of bed, did 30 push ups, went back to bed. I tried to focus on the sound made by my fan, but fell asleep in about 10 seconds. Tomorrow morning I think I will do 30 push ups, then go on dreamviews for about 10 minutes, then go to bed.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 88:

No good. I woke up at a little before 5am, and went to the bathroom. I went back to bed a started trying to WILD. It was quiet enough that i didn't need earplugs. After trying for about 30 seconds, i heard my sister in her closet and then she went to take a shower. Dang, who knew it could be so hard to get some peace and quiet around 5 and 6am!? I just can't seem to get a day when everyone stays in the bed at least until 7am. I thought it would be quiet this morning but i guess i'll just have to wake up before 5am to try WILD. There shouldn't be anybody up before that.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Zval537

Day 11: No attempt.

----------


## dmcolon05

Is it too late for me to join?

----------


## Zval537

> Is it too late for me to join?



Anyone can join whenever they want to.

----------


## BigFan

> Fuck. That. Shit.  I'm not finishing phase 1 when phase 2 actually makes sense and would be a better indicator of process over 90 days.  Otherwise phase 2 won't show anyone how well 90 days of WILDing helps, it will be 170 days.
> 
> I'll just do it on my own.



I have to agree with this other than the swearing at the start  :tongue2:  What was good about this project was that it got all those who are interested in WILDing in the same thread, newbies, veterans and those in between. By making a phase 2, not only are you splitting up the members, but, phase 2 makes more sense since as tommo indicated and I mentioned in a previous post, you actually get an accurate picture of how you progressed over your WILD attempts and your cues plus you have other members to give you tips and their accounts on the subject  :smiley:  Personally, I think making another new thread which is unlimited WILD attempts would be a much better idea than phase 1 since we  get everyone on a new page(newbies and veterans alike) and all make some effort to actually WILD indicating ONLY the days that WILDing was tried, not the days in a row like in this project which was probably the biggest flaw  :tongue2:

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Fuck. That. Shit.  I'm not finishing phase 1 when phase 2 actually makes sense and would be a better indicator of process over 90 days.  Otherwise phase 2 won't show anyone how well 90 days of WILDing helps, it will be 170 days.
> 
> I'll just do it on my own.







> I have to agree with this other than the swearing at the start  What was good about this project was that it got all those who are interested in WILDing in the same thread, newbies, veterans and those in between. By making a phase 2, not only are you splitting up the members, but, phase 2 makes more sense since as tommo indicated and I mentioned in a previous post, you actually get an accurate picture of how you progressed over your WILD attempts and your cues plus you have other members to give you tips and their accounts on the subject  Personally, I think making another new thread which is unlimited WILD attempts would be a much better idea than phase 1 since we  get everyone on a new page(newbies and veterans alike) and all make some effort to actually WILD indicating ONLY the days that WILDing was tried, not the days in a row like in this project which was probably the biggest flaw



Sorry to see that tommo didn't like the structure of phase 2, but not all is lost - I'm still considering taking certain exceptions to the second phase, as the topic said. It's not meant to be exclusive, nor to separate veterans and newbies. The first phase can still have veterans and newbies together, but the second phase is for those that completed the first phase and weren't happy with their results. Currently, that is.

Since I didn't start the second phase and apply mindless rules, I'll explain my thinking:
If there is a program set up like this one where you have to go 90 days straight and add WILDing into your schedule as best you can to improve your technique, and are driven by that deadline to WILD by then or improve your abilities with the method, who's to say that you'll stick with the second phase where that deadline is what drives you? If you can't complete phase 1, who's to say you'll finish phase 2 when you are the only one pushing yourself to complete it? I say this because everyone loses motivation on anything in their life - we're all human, after all - but when there's a deadline, participants in any project can be pushed to get there whether or not their interest has held through all the time. With phase 2 being driven only by your will to work on WILDing, anyone who joins up and loses interest in it after a bit isn't going to feel any pressure to keep them in it, and they could drop right off the topic and never return to it.

If a person is serious enough to want to WILD, they'll work at it, whether or not there's a deadline for their successes (the phases won't matter to a deeply motivated individual, to put it another way). With our current setup, phase 2 won't get swamped with hopeful yet ultimately superficial LDers that start out strong, but then lose so much motivation that they leave the topic, leaving us with a lot of unnecessary posts to deal with. As the first phase stands, you'll work at it and get through it. As the second phase stands, you'll work at it if you're truly motivated and can prove you'll stick with it by working through phase 1. You could always just log your progress in phase 1 when you get a chance to attempt it, like most of us have, and when you've got 90 days under your belt you can move on to phase two. (Which, by the way, is 1*8*0 days.)

I will agree that BigFan has a very strong and logical point, that the second phase's basic setup (minus the restriction) would give LDers a much better picture of their progress through WILDing. However, phase 1 has a picture to show, too: it shows how strong your motivation holds through it all, to show you if you would really stick with phase 2 to the end. As you can see, the prerequisite 90 days of deadline-driven logging *has a purpose*, as does *the order* in which the two phases are arranged.

There is a method behind this setup, and while I don't mean to say that this is the only setup that would work, what I do mean to say is that there is a definite goal this two-phase setup is intended to achieve for the benefit of all participants. Now, if you're motivated enough to stick with WILDing, tommo, you'd finish the first phase anyway, since it's not impossible and isn't ineffective: I'm not the only one who had success with this project, in that I had my first WILD. Like I stated above, you could run this phase much like the second phase where you only attempt when you feel motivated to do so, and just keep track of the day-by-day log of the days that you did and didn't attempt, to show yourself how much it'll take to stick with phase 2. Look at it from different angles, and give it a shot. I wish you the best of luck at WILDing.  :smiley: 

Hm, I'm considering an interesting thought though. What if the rules were flipped? 90 days of flexible logging, then 90 days of deadline-driven logging? I wonder what the difference there would be? I can see that only a few people would go on to the second phase in that setup though....  ::?:  But, I'm sure there are good points to be had for that setup. This one has a purpose, however.

Meh, enough of that stuff! Good luck everyone on WILDing! You're gonna go farther tonight than you've gone in previous attempts - go for it, everyone!

----------


## Spliph

Days 7, 8, 9:

No attempts

Day 10:

Feeble attempt at a WILD. Gave up rather fast, even though I probably could've gotten excellent results from that try. Was very tired and had zero will power to keep my mind  aware. I simply let go after a few minutes and fell back asleep. Recalled a strange but wonderful dream afterwards though  :smiley:

----------


## Zval537

Day 12: No attempt.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Day 89:

I failed again. I tried to WILD, but i fell asleep unaware in the process. What's weird is that my problem used to be the exact opposite. Anyway all have is one more day, and i have to get one more success. 

Nappa: "Vegeta, what does the scouter say about his motivation level?"
Vegeta: "IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!"

Watch some dragonball z if that doesn't make sense.  :tongue2:  Anyway, with that said, i'm super motivated for a success on this last day. Wish me luck.  ::D:

----------


## Squaddle

Day 8, woke up at ugh........  4 or so... coulnt do it i just fell so fast and couldnt focus o n wilding wok up again near 7

----------


## AndresLD

Day 87: Woke up at 5:00 again, stayed on dream views for about 4 minutes, went back to bed, fell asleep.

At least now I have the will to get out of bed, but I still have the problem of not waking myself enough. Maybe I will stay awake tomorrow morning for about 15 minutes, do a couple of push ups and sit ups, then go back to bed

----------


## BigFan

> Day 89:
> 
> I failed again. I tried to WILD, but i fell asleep unaware in the process. What's weird is that my problem used to be the exact opposite. Anyway all have is one more day, and i have to get one more success. 
> 
> Nappa: "Vegeta, what does the scouter say about his motivation level?"
> Vegeta: "IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!"
> 
> Watch some dragonball z if that doesn't make sense.  Anyway, with that said, i'm super motivated for a success on this last day. Wish me luck.



Supposdly, that was a translation mistake and it should be 8000, although, you gotta love their faces when he says 9000. Big Fan of dbz I presume, same here, love db as well  ::D: 

Days 34-38: No success with WILDing. I tried to WILD on the 37th, but, feel back asleep. I did have some interesting dreams lately, but, no LDs yet  :tongue2:

----------


## CWHunt456

Day 2:  Woke up half-asleep only to fall back after I
turned my alarm off.

----------


## Zval537

Day 13: Fell asleep during the attempt, need to stay awake longer...

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Supposdly, that was a translation mistake and it should be 8000, although, you gotta love their faces when he says 9000. Big Fan of dbz I presume, same here, love db as well



I'm definitely a big fan of dbz, and db, dbgt, and db kai. I had totally forgotten about the whole translation mistake.  :Cheeky: 

Day 90:

I failed. I woke up and had to go to the bathroom, but i couldn't go because i had to wait on somebody to get out. So having to wait so long, woke me up too much. I still attempted though. I rolled over several times, but never got to sp. I eventually zonked out.

Oh well. I guess i'll start phase 2 in about a week or two weeks, since uni is about over for the semester.

----------


## CWHunt456

Day 3:     No sleep last night causing me to forget entirely.  School is not making it any better at all.  I think I may hold this off until summer break, but will continue for the remainder of this week.

----------


## edge0125

> I'm definitely a big fan of dbz, and db, dbgt, and db kai. I had totally forgotten about the whole translation mistake. 
> 
> *Day 90:
> *
> 
> 
> Oh well. I guess i'll start phase 2 in about a week or two weeks, since uni is about over for the semester.




congrats

----------


## AndresLD

Day 88: slept through my alarm... DAMMIT

----------


## Squaddle

Day 9 i wokeu p suddenly mid sleep 4 or so, tried but as usual something stopped me

----------


## Zval537

Day 14: Barely could fall asleep, didn't want to get up and try to WILD.

----------


## PercyLucid

I hope I can start with mine... Let me know if I spammed the thread!  Just attempted WILD yesterday and saw this one today!

*Day one*

I lie down on bed, let my wife know I was going to attempt WILD to not get distracted.  Most of the times I can easily concentrate so I will try to do it before going to sleep (at least for know until my wife accepts me to put the clock at 4am  ::D: 

I close my eyes and start to breath slowly.  I count each of my breaths.  I get distracted with a few images that flew around my head, so I attempt to re-focus harder.  I start to fell my legs very heavy and then my body and started to think I was getting paralyzed.  Focused again and keep counting mentally my breaths.  I feel my body heavier and heavier.  Suddenly I heard something similar to a whisper and two seconds later I hear a clear whisper.  At the same time, i start seeing small dots of lights, several colors, but dark colors.  Then I see like some lights flashing inside my eyes, but they were shut closed.  Then I see a lighter image without any shape, but somehow forming.  I started to feel excited but focused to keep going.  At this time I almost did not feel my body, did not hear whispers but for several seconds I was seeing those lights (HH I guess)  Then my wife moves hard in the bed and I lose it all  ::shock::   She broke my focus and no more hallucinations.  I still felt my body heavy, like if I was half paralyzed and I felt uncomfortable, so I re-adjusted my self in bed and moving until I felt normal.  Then I felt asleep.  Non lucid dream but I can recall one of my dreams.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> congrats



Thanks man! I finished the 90 days, but only got 3 successes. That's a grade of 3%; that's like an F-. Noooo!!! Oh well, i'm going for a better grade in phase 2.  ::D: 





> I hope I can start with mine... Let me know if I spammed the thread!  Just attempted WILD yesterday and saw this one today!
> 
> *Day one*
> 
> I lie down on bed, let my wife know I was going to attempt WILD to not get distracted.  Most of the times I can easily concentrate so I will try to do it before going to sleep (at least for know until my wife accepts me to put the clock at 4am 
> 
> I close my eyes and start to breath slowly.  I count each of my breaths.  I get distracted with a few images that flew around my head, so I attempt to re-focus harder.  I start to fell my legs very heavy and then my body and started to think I was getting paralyzed.  Focused again and keep counting mentally my breaths.  I feel my body heavier and heavier.  Suddenly I heard something similar to a whisper and two seconds later I hear a clear whisper.  At the same time, i start seeing small dots of lights, several colors, but dark colors.  Then I see like some lights flashing inside my eyes, but they were shut closed.  Then I see a lighter image without any shape, but somehow forming.  I started to feel excited but focused to keep going.  At this time I almost did not feel my body, did not hear whispers but for several seconds I was seeing those lights (HH I guess)  Then my wife moves hard in the bed and I lose it all   She broke my focus and no more hallucinations.  I still felt my body heavy, like if I was half paralyzed and I felt uncomfortable, so I re-adjusted my self in bed and moving until I felt normal.  Then I felt asleep.  Non lucid dream but I can recall one of my dreams.



If that's your result for day 1, you should be really successful in this project. It sounds like you were really close. I bet its nice that you have a wife that doesn't think you're weird for trying to lucid dream. I hope if i get married, that i'll find a wife that doesn't think that lding is weird. Good luck on the project!  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

Thanks!!!

She allows me to LD and WILD, etc... but I'm unsure if she will allow me to set the clock at 3 am  :Oh noes:  or do other stuff.  She does frighten from dreams, however, she will be reading stuff over this site... let's see if she wants to try to LD...  I explained to her about LD without knowing the term as I did LD naturally in the past.  She is curious about her midnight end-REM awakenings so she might start her journal.

Let's see how it goes for my WILD project.  Maybe it was the luck of the draw  :tongue2:   We'll see!

----------


## CWHunt456

Day 4:  No luck.... I'm going to continue this only on weekends until my summer break.  Then I will go full force on this for every day of the week.  ::D:

----------


## Squaddle

Day 10 woke up at 5 50 1 hour till i need to get up so i dismiss wild and went back to sleep

----------


## Spliph

Day 11 n 12:

No attempts  :Sad:  I always seem to forget. Gotta write it on my ceiling in fluorescent paint or something.

----------


## AndresLD

Day 89 and 90:
Slept through my alarm... so frustrating.

Well, I guess I'm done phase 1.
I will start phase 2 any time soon  :smiley: .

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day Two*

I woke up a few times during the night, as well as trying before falling asleep.  Yesterday my fingers hurt a little during the entire night... so I could not concentrate and focus properly due the pain.  All the attempts were failed!!

----------


## Zval537

Day 15: Made a half-hearted attempt to WILD as I was going to sleep (I know it probably isn't worth it) and then I didn't wake up because I forgot to set my alarm clock.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 11 woke up at 4-5 or so, i just had an LD so i didnt bother to wild, forgot bout it lol

----------


## Jamal

Day 1
I woke up earlier than my alarm clock was set and in a tired haze decided to attempt the WILD when the alarm actually did go off. It never went off. Or at least it didn't wake me up. Theres always the next 89 days  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 3*

Attempted to WILD before going to be, but fell asleep while focusing LOL

I woke up a few times at night (without alarm clock) jotted down my dreams and attempted to WILD (which would be easy as it was right after a REM and around 10 minutes I was awake) My fingers were hurting me so could not focus!!

----------


## Zval537

Day 16: No attempt.

----------


## BigFan

Day 39-42: No WILD attempt  ::?:

----------


## Zval537

Day 17: Was too tired to make any real attempt.

----------


## BigFan

Day 43: Tried using binaural beats, felt some numbness, relaxed a bit but once they were over, I ended up going back to sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 4*

Once more, attempted to WILD at night (I'm getting close to be able to use the alarm at night without bothering my wife  :tongue2: )  I was too tired this night and felt asleep in no time.  I woke up a couple of times at night, but I felt asleep in seconds. 

I had to wake up at 6am to drive my wife to work, I went back home, used a hypnotic song I had to attempt it, but the sound of the cars from the freeway, the purr from both of my cats ( ::lol:: ) and the low quality of the song (used my laptop speakers and could not hear well the everlasting background buzz from the song, which is provably the hypnotic clue) I need to get an I-Pod for this

----------


## BigFan

> *Day 4*
> 
> Once more, attempted to WILD at night (I'm getting close to be able to use the alarm at night without bothering my wife )  I was too tired this night and felt asleep in no time.  I woke up a couple of times at night, but I felt asleep in seconds. 
> 
> I had to wake up at 6am to drive my wife to work, I went back home, used a hypnotic song I had to attempt it, but the sound of the cars from the freeway, the purr from both of my cats () and the low quality of the song (used my laptop speakers and could not hear well the everlasting background buzz from the song, which is provably the hypnotic clue) I need to get an I-Pod for this



For the alarm, I found that when I started using my phone's alarm, I sleep with the headphones in my ears, however, a couple of times later, I found that I couldn't sleep if they were there, so, you might wanna try this if you haven't yet. I would also look at binaural beats, supposed to help  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome idea.  Do you know where can I find Binaural beats for my i-pod nano (no video support)  Free or low cost if possible!

----------


## BigFan

> Awesome idea.  Do you know where can I find Binaural beats for my i-pod nano (no video support)  Free or low cost if possible!



there is a thread on here that had a link to youtube videos. Also, just go to youtube and search for them, you should be able to find some. I tried them this morning, got some relaxation, numbness, etc.... but no luck. Plan to try them when WILDing  :smiley: 





> @BigFan: I'm always up for joining lding projects, but i don't think CAT would be a plausible technique for me. I read the dv guide for it, which stated that a steady sleep schedule is a key part to the technique. I don't think that would be the best technique suited for me, just because i don't think i can get a steady sleep schedule. My sleep schedule is always drastically changing, so i don't think i could keep a steady schedule. If you do start that project though, i will certainly keep an eye on it to see how it progresses. Maybe after i get out of my uni and have a set work schedule; it might be more plausible for me to try CAT. It would be nice to be able to use it to compliment my WILD attempts.



Yep, does require a stable schedule, but, that's its beauty. From past experience, I've found that staying up late till 1 and after is not as good as it seems since you wake up later and more tired the next day. I would much prefer to sleep till 6 or 7 the next day and then not be tired and having as much OR more time than if I was to stay up all night  ::D: 

For anyone who is interested in the CAT method, I just started a new thread about it. There is also a link in my sig. WILD might be interesting but in over 40 days, I haven't had a single success and personally, I've been slacking off on my RCs ever since my last LD, so, I won't be getting a DILD anytime soon. With CAT on the other hand, it'll help me get a set schedule, help with dream recall due to mild REM rebounds and help me get a couple of lucids a week since it's success rate is pretty high  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 5*

Some folks at the #DV already can guess my WILD for yesterday night.  Woke up at 6am and went to be at 1 AM next day (today)... counted three of my breaths for WILD and sleep hard  ::lol::   I think I felt SP but it was a dream for sure... but I felt it different than normal and after the 3rd breath is impossible to get SP already... I neither had HH nor LD... so for sure I felt asleep...  
At the middle of the night:  I wake up... 1s second:  I have to jot down my dream.  2nd second:  I have to WILD too, 3rd second: ZzZzZzZzZZzzzZZzZZ  Guess the result for both jotting the dream and the WILD?  ::lol::

----------


## edge0125

Hey guys, so i've decided to continue where i left off if thats ok; i'll go ahead and finish up my 90 days.


Day 61:

Failed to wild.  But i was able to remember 3 dreams.

----------


## Zval537

Day 18: No attempt. Ugh.

----------


## BigFan

Hello everyone,
Like those before me, I am going to leave this project in order to concentrate on my CAT research since WILDing during the night would cut into my research and I'll rather not any outside interference  :tongue2:  Good luck to all and I'll still drop by to read and encourage you all  :smiley:

----------


## Squaddle

Day 12, woke up and went back to bed. dunno what CAT is BigFan, but if you want to succeed LDING you gotta commit.

----------


## Zval537

Day 19: Attempted while falling asleep, had slight auditory HH, but could not stay focused enough and fell asleep. Alarm clock woke me up later but I did not stay up long enough to have any sort of success with a WILD, I just fell back asleep.

----------


## BigFan

> Day 12, woke up and went back to bed. dunno what CAT is BigFan, but if you want to succeed LDING you gotta commit.



Of course, but, CATing doesn't allow WILDing, don't plan on interrupting my sleep when CAT can give me a much higher chance of LDs  ::D:

----------


## Jamal

Day 2 and 3
No attempt alarm didn't go off.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 6th*

Fell asleep while attempting it.

----------


## Squaddle

what is CAT lol, anyways Day13 woke up at 5 am got some stuff on my mind so i just lay there till i sank got a ld realized multiple times through multiple dreams

----------


## Zval537

Day 20: Woke up by my alarm at 4am, which it wasn't set for, so did a few reality checks... nothing. At that point tried to WILD, but unfortunately I have a hard time actually getting out of bed to wake me up XD so I just fell back asleep.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 7*

I'm having a few stress days and I do not even have time to think... I think its affecting a little my WILDs as after a while laying down, I start feeling uncomfortable and I have to move.  I'm sure is a phase and will go on sooner or later. At least my recall is working great.

----------


## Jamal

Day 4 no attempt.

----------


## LucidApprentice

Small tip to those with the repeated entries of: "I couldn't get out of bed, didn't feel like trying, no motivation, fell right back asleep" 

  Try doing a WILD during the morning hours instead of during the night. You're more awake, which makes the entire process tons easier in my opinion. I guess it's just all about trying different techniques and finding the one that works for you  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

> what is CAT lol, anyways Day13 woke up at 5 am got some stuff on my mind so i just lay there till i sank got a ld realized multiple times through multiple dreams



It's a method invented by Daniel Love in 2004 that involves adjusting your circadian cycle. You need a stable schedule to start and then you do a 1 week 1.5hr earlier than your actual wake up time adjustment. You do RCs intensively during this and once the week is over, you go back to your normal sleep schedule. Considering that you have taught your brain to wake up before you wake up and you've been doing a LOT of RCs during that period, your logic centre is likely to wake up during that period along with the possibility of doing RCs which will give you a very high chance of lucidity. A plus to it is that you have more vivid dreams and you will likely remember those dreams as well, so, better dream recall  :smiley:  It has a high success rate, 8 out of 10 students of his reported an increase in the number of LD, up to 4 LD a week which is more than I've gotten in over 2 month. Surprised that the method isn't used much even though most on here are still in school and have somewhat of a set schedule. Check out my CAT link in my sig for more details  :smiley: 





> Day 20: Woke up by my alarm at 4am, which it wasn't set for, so did a few reality checks... nothing. At that point tried to WILD, but unfortunately I have a hard time actually getting out of bed to wake me up XD so I just fell back asleep.



My advice is to just jump out as in imagine yourself rocking and then jump out if you find it that hard. You could also roll to the side of your bed and thus get out, but, be careful not to hurt yourself  ::D:  Willpower also goes a LONG way  :smiley:

----------


## infinity369

day twosday was listening to ipod 30 mins after it ended im in paralis relaxed body state silent reflective mind using visual inner eye technique str8 into full blown concious dream scene followed by 4 false awakenings i realized and played along too each more elaborate than the next while trying to move my pyschical body while unaware of it in dream state without waking up(being aware of it) or being tricked into unconcvios dreaming  followed by later waking conciousness flashes of light by the others seeing auric colours?

----------


## Squaddle

DAy 14, Did I wake up? I don't remember...
I get 3 LD a week constantly lol

----------


## BigFan

> DAy 14, Did I wake up? I don't remember...
> I get 3 LD a week constantly lol



Well, with this, I can get 4  ::lol::   :Cheeky:

----------


## Zval537

Day 21: No attempt.

----------


## Jamal

Day 5 - failed attempt, non-lucid.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 8*

I went to bed late and fell asleep before attempting  :tongue2:

----------


## Squaddle

day 15, woke up at 5 or so wasnt in the mood i need to wake up at 4 lol

Im increasing my LD per week all the time im aiming for LD everyday

----------


## Connor23

Day 1
Last night i attempted to WILD, i woke up at 3:30 after 5 hrs. of sleep. i walked into my bathroom in pure darkness so i wouldn't wake myself up too much. after about 5 mins. I lay in my bed for about 10 minutes before i started to see what i think was HI but i thought i was just loosing focus and took myself out of that state which i regret thinking of how close i was but i shall try again tonight!

----------


## Mistborn

Hi, I just joined dreamviews. I've tried to WILD a few times these past few weeks, I still just think it's confusing... but maybe if I join this project I'll have some success.

Day 1: I woke up at half past 4, read until 5 and then tried to WILD. I didn't get a lucid dream, but I think I managed to get SP. I think I was too awake... After 2 hours I gave up and just went to sleep.

----------


## Zval537

Day 22: Got up by alarm clock but was not awesome enough to jump out of bed to wake up.

----------


## Jamal

Day 6, Forgot completely  :Sad:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 9* 

Fell asleep.  I (without clock) woke up at 5am and it was an awesome moment to WILD.  In addition, I had to go to the restroom and I had to write down a dream... but did not attempt as I had to wake up at 05:45  ::shock::

----------


## Jamal

Day 7, Success! I woke up @ 7:00 and stayed completely still. I didn't realize I was dreaming until I saw one of my dream signs (a bus). While I was waiting for the bus. I said "I am dreaming" out loud while rubbing my hands and I started to feel more grounded. The bus came and I got on. I walked right in deliberately, and sitting in the middle of the floor was a large bed with a beautiful blonde haired young woman under some white sheets. I immediately lifted some covers and laid beside her. I noticed she had white eyes. "I know who you are" I said "Yeah, and who might that be" she replied "you're my dream guide" At that point I think we transported and starting having sex... anyways I lost lucidity.

----------


## Zval537

Nice, Jamal.
Day 23: No attempt.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 10*
Attempted WILD before going to bed as usual.  
SUCCESS!!!
I felt very calm and then I felt my entire body vibrating and very heavy.  I started to see some hypnagogic images, but they formed around me until my entire room was covered and morphing into the dream.  I gained lucidity in my dream.  During the dream i remembered a task I wanted to do, however, this WILD was performed before going to sleep, so it was the shortest REM and I could not complete the dream.

----------


## BigFan

Congrats on both the lucids Jamal and Percy  :smiley:

----------


## LucidApprentice

Joining this today. My days will be every other day generally (I go to a 3 day school) and I look forward to seeing how some of you have achieved success in this technique  :smiley:

----------


## edge0125

day 62-66:

No Success

----------


## Squaddle

Day 15 didnt bother

----------


## Mistborn

day 2: didn't wake up

day 3: no attempt

----------


## Connor23

Day 2: too tired to try

Day 3,Didn't Try

Day 4:Very Close, I just tried it before going to bed. i started to see things then it felt like my body was vibrating but no Sp because at this point my eye itched so bad it felt like it was on fire so i quickly itched it and then didn't feel like trying again because my eye wouldn't stop itching.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Congrats on both the lucids Jamal and Percy



Thanks  :smiley: 

*Day 11*

I had an extremely busy day and I was really tired. I fell asleep as soon as I hit the bed. Slept the whole night.  My body did not wake me up during the night like happens 99% of the nights so no mid-night attempts neither.

----------


## Squaddle

day 16 i didnt wake up and had an incredibly long night

----------


## Zval537

Day 24: Forgot to set my alarm.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Day 7, Success! I woke up @ 7:00 and stayed completely still. I didn't realize I was dreaming until I saw one of my dream signs (a bus). While I was waiting for the bus. I said "I am dreaming" out loud while rubbing my hands and I started to feel more grounded. The bus came and I got on. I walked right in deliberately, and sitting in the middle of the floor was a large bed with a beautiful blonde haired young woman under some white sheets. I immediately lifted some covers and laid beside her. I noticed she had white eyes. "I know who you are" I said "Yeah, and who might that be" she replied "you're my dream guide" At that point I think we transported and starting having sex... anyways I lost lucidity.







> *Day 10*
> Attempted WILD before going to bed as usual.  
> SUCCESS!!!
> I felt very calm and then I felt my entire body vibrating and very heavy.  I started to see some hypnagogic images, but they formed around me until my entire room was covered and morphing into the dream.  I gained lucidity in my dream.  During the dream i remembered a task I wanted to do, however, this WILD was performed before going to sleep, so it was the shortest REM and I could not complete the dream.



It's been a while since i've checked on this thread, since i've been so busy with uni lately. Awesome job Jamal and PercyLucid on the successes. PercyLucid, what you did was especially difficult, at least for most people. It's so hard to get a WILD when first going to sleep. That's awesome that you were able to do that.  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

> It's been a while since i've checked on this thread, since i've been so busy with uni lately. Awesome job Jamal and PercyLucid on the successes. PercyLucid, what you did was especially difficult, at least for most people. It's so hard to get a WILD when first going to sleep. That's awesome that you were able to do that.



Well... I'm a weird guy... for everything in real life, videogames, problem solving, etc... I usually success with the hard stuff and failed with the easier stuff...  I never succeed with a overnight WILD (what would be a WBTB+WILD) 

So I guess that even for this stuff I accomplish first the hard part.  However, the lucid will be short anyway... so I must keep trying to do WILDs if I wake up in the middle of the night.  I will keep attempting to WILD before going to bed, is something that I added to my schedule  :tongue2:   If it fails, at least I condition my subconscious that I'm looking for lucid dreams and I might trigger a DILD.

----------


## Jamal

Thanks all! Congrats to percy as well!

Day 8: Failed attempt

Day 9: no attempt

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 12*

As usual, attempting WILD before going to bed.  Fell asleep almost as soon as I touched the pillow... so failed.

Last REM triggered a lucid dream (DILD) so at least I got something (Until this moment, not even a recall... though it was going to be a whole dry spell night  :tongue2: )

----------


## Mistborn

day 4: tried to WILD, but fell asleep almost instantly

----------


## edge0125

congrats jamal and percy

----------


## Connor23

Day 5: I took a nap at 4:00 so i decided to WILD but i failed and later tried before going to bed but also failed

What i hate is that every time i try, i get so close to SP but can never actually reach it because i start to see things and sometimes feel my body vibrate but i have to get out of it because of my eyes itching from allergies and it gets to the point where it burns my eye so i have to itch it

----------


## mrcogllrdo

You can count me in! If I have time today, then I'll immediately start the project. Have some work though, so it might be until like tomorrow I will have time (perhaps later than that). Will post when I start the first day.

Note: I also have allergies, however I'm taking Zyrtec with Veramyst. Have you considered getting petadrop, patadrop, or something like that? There's some eye-droppers targeted specifically towards people who have allergy rhinongitis or something like that. Guess you could take Claritin if you really wanted to. If it really bothers you that much then you *can* try meditation to soothe your eye. Usually what I do when I'm experiencing pain or discomfort in one area I focus on it until it goes away. Sometimes when I don't have time I just order my body to stop disobeying and it usually stops (have been doing meditation for a while and learning how to control my body). You can start by visualizing something cool being placed on your eye or applying anti-itching drops (or if that bugs you then visualize being drenched in it, but the drops acting like water). After time you will start to slowly convince yourself that your eye no longer itches.

----------


## Zval537

Day 25: No attempt.

----------


## Jamal

Day 10: No attempt.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 13*

Tried to WILD before going to bed, concentrated for a while but fell asleep.  
I woke up at 04:00 am (naturally without clock) and I tried to MILD+WILD.  WILD failed (felt asleep before) but MILD worked and after a fake awakening I started lucidity and completed both tasks of the month  ::D:   ::banana::

----------


## BigFan

> *Day 13*
> 
> Tried to WILD before going to bed, concentrated for a while but fell asleep.  
> I woke up at 04:00 am (naturally without clock) and I tried to MILD+WILD.  WILD failed (felt asleep before) but MILD worked and after a fake awakening I started lucidity and completed both tasks of the month



Congrats on the MILD. Keep it up  :smiley:

----------


## Squaddle

Day 17 I didn't wake up and had another long night some good dreams but i didnt remember em all just some vague idea that really tempts me to find out... GAAAHI WILL REMEMBER MY DREAM!!!!

----------


## Connor23

Day 6: Didn't try to WILD. I tried to FILD

----------


## Zval537

Day 26: Made an attempt when I woke up in the morning but was too awake.

----------


## mrcogllrdo

> *Day 13*
> 
> Tried to WILD before going to bed, concentrated for a while but fell asleep.  
> I woke up at 04:00 am (naturally without clock) and I tried to MILD+WILD.  WILD failed (felt asleep before) but MILD worked and after a fake awakening I started lucidity and completed both tasks of the month



NICE.

Day 1

Was around 12:30 AM when I did this. Really tired, but I can stay awake pretty easily if I want to. Kind of bored, so I tried the WILD. Guess I was too tired to focus on the task at hand though, so I just ended up floating in darkness doing nothing. I was kind of bored (again), so I just decided to go to sleep around 1 AM. Hopefully I'll have a little bit of more time to try WILD again. Tried sleeping on the bus today, but I was near the stop. Nonetheless, I managed to pull off the stage where I get to see and hear some noises (had some music, lollipop in mouth, while holding still). Opened my eyes when we came near the stop; everything was blue at stationary, but turned to color red when moved. Not false awakening, my brain just likes to trip me up a lit  :tongue2:

----------


## JessieTea

I started this last night.

Day 1: My timer went off at 4:30am as planned and I woke up for a little while (not very long). Then I attempted to WILD four or five times but gave up each time after about 30 seconds. I'm not stubborn enough in the middle of the night. It wasn't even that I was tired and wanted to just go to sleep, I just couldn't sit still (which is unusual for me).

----------


## Mistborn

Day 5: I tried to WILD, but after a while I got so bored that I decided to just go back to sleep

Day 6: I woke up by myself at half past 4 and tried to WILD. My body started tingling and I got some HI, but then I moved for some reason I can't remember and went back to sleep.

----------


## Connor23

Day 7: I tried to FILD again

----------


## JessieTea

Day 2: I woke up at 4:30am to my alarm as planned (again). I tried the method someone posted (I forget who) about lying on the floor next to my bed for a while and then getting back in, but about a minute in I realized it might not be the best idea because of my (extremely mild) epilepsy. I was too afraid my parents would come in and think I had a seizure and they wouldn't believe me so I got back in bed and tried to do a normal WILD. I fell asleep, but I did have a VERY vivid dream. I remember almost every detail and it lasted about a week (dream time).

----------


## Squaddle

Day 18, I woke up at 5 am + I went back to sleep because I didn't want to lose sleep next timme ill do it WILD anyways

----------


## Zval537

Day 27: No attempt that I recall.

----------


## BigFan

Two nights back, I almost WILDed. I was lying in bed a bit tired and just relaxing in the dark room. I really relaxed to the point where I eventually got vibrations all over my body. I started seeing a green color in the middle of my eyelids with things like noodles spinning around with the vibrations. Had I not been knocked on my foot, I probably would have had an OBE or a WILD depending on what entrance method I take  :tongue2:  Based on my day count, that means that today is my 60th or so  :smiley:

----------


## mrcogllrdo

Day 2: Did not attempt. Went to sleep around 12:30 AM. Way too tired from last night too. I wake up every day at about 6:40 AM.

----------


## PercyLucid

Thanks BigFan and mrcogllrdo!!!

*Day 14*

Laid on bed an while attempting, felt asleep.  I felt I did not put much effort last night so I will work harder tonight. I hope I can get my third WILD.

----------


## Mistborn

day 7: I woke up at 5, wrote down a dream and tried to WILD. I think I might have had some HI in the beginning, but I'm not sure. I managed to get SP, but nothing else happened... maybe my mind was still too awake. I am however sure I had SP because I tried to move, but couldn't. Then I decided that there was no point just laying and not be able to move so I gave up. I had then been trying to WILD in the same position for 1 hour and 20 minutes. Sometimes I think trying to WILD is just a waste of time for me. Still, I did have a DILD after I fell asleep again  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Congrats on that DILD Mistoborn!!!  Do not give up on WILD, its not a waste... is good for everybody!!!

* Day 15*

As usual, tried to WILD before going to bed, but fell asleep  ::lol::   I woke up in the middle of the night, wrote down a dream and considered attempting, however, today I had to wake up at 05:45 am (ugh) so did not bother.

----------


## Mistborn

Thanks PrecyLucid and good luck with your WILD attempts  :smiley:

----------


## Jamal

Grats Mist!

Day 11 and 12
No attempt

----------


## Connor23

Day 8: tried but fell asleep

----------


## Squaddle

Day 19, my days are going up with no progress.. I MUST EXERT! I remembered to try to wild but fell asleep soon after at 5+ am... oh well i improved TOMORROW I WILL WILD!!!!

----------


## Zval537

Day 28: Alarm clock fails once AGAIN.

----------


## JessieTea

Day 3: I woke up just long enough to turn off my alarm. I didn't even try. I'm going to work harder tonight though.

----------


## Mistborn

Thanks Jamal  :smiley: 

Day 8: I've been loosing so much sleep lately that I decided to try DEILD instead of WILD, but I moved when I woke up, so it didn't work.

----------


## BigFan

No luck tonight for me either  :tongue2:

----------


## Jamal

Day 13: no luck, woke up early.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 20 I sucessfully woke up at 4 something!!! But did not wild was too sleepy to notice

----------


## JessieTea

Day 4: I did not wake up but I possibly had a very short DILD or moment of lucidity. I was dreaming (I don't remember what about) and I realized I was dreaming. Then I just said the name "Ian" referring to my ex-boyfriend. He appeared and then I don't remember anything else. I could have even possibly been awake with my eyes closed and thinking I was dreaming. I guess I just need more practice.

----------


## Zval537

Day 29: Still didn't wake up -.-

----------


## ClearView

Now I am taking on the challenge of the Wild Project!
Welcome. I am ClearView. I AM READY!
_______________________________________________
ITS TIME!
Day 1: Fell asleep meh :/
Seems like it happens often for you guys.

-CV

----------


## Connor23

Day 9: Fell asleep again

----------


## mrcogllrdo

Ah I seem to have forgotten to post up my attempt yesterday.
Day 3: Attempted, but too tired to focus on the task at hand (went to sleep at 12:30 AM)
Day 4: Attempted, but also too tired to focus (went to sleep at 1:30 AM)

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 16*

I had to wake up at 05:45 AM so did not attempt.

----------


## BigFan

Didn't attempt either since I feel asleep as soon as I hit the bed  :tongue2:

----------


## Mistborn

Day 9: No attempt since the alarm didn't go off

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 17*

I was very tired so I did not attempt.

----------


## Connor23

Day 10: Fell asleep during atempt

----------


## Squaddle

Day 21 woke up at 4:30 remembered to wild but just dismissed, i was sick, it's time to get serious with this lol! I PROMISE!

----------


## Connor23

WEEKEND which means i can stay up during the WBTB part of the WILD without worrying about waking up for school

----------


## Clyde Machine

Good luck Connor23, ClearView, BigFan, Squaddle, and all others working on the project! Keep it up!  :smiley:

----------


## Mistborn

Day 10: I tried to WILD twice, but I fell asleep both times. I'll try to stay awake longer before attempting to WILD tonight.

----------


## BigFan

> Good luck Connor23, ClearView, BigFan, Squaddle, and all others working on the project! Keep it up!



Thanks, even though I am still doing CAT, if I get a chance to WILD before bed as in feel it coming on, I would go for it  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

Sorry for double posting, but I just experienced this now. Due to waking up 1.5hr early for CAT, I find that I am somewhat sleep deprived and I feel it a bit at the moment. I was just lying on the couch relaxed with my eyes closed but not asleep. I find I am watching myself in a dream riding in some object and I guess I am flying. It flies high into the sky out of my FOV and I assume that it's reached the atmosphere. It then bounce off a large hill that I "pointed" to(thought that it would land there) and onto the ground continuing the bounce. At this point, my vision starts to pan out and I see the whole area, kinda like a desert, empty and deserted and I think it was nightime, since, it was dark. Anyways, I get a bit scared because I am zooming out fast and soon I'll see the earth and I break from the dream. I slightly open my eyes but I realize that I'm on the edge of sleep because my eyes felt groggly(sp?) and I am hearing some noises, so, I close them again. The next thing I experience was nothing short of intense but exhilarting. I start to hear crazy noises and I tell myself to stay calm. This continues on and I realize that I'm probably WILDing at the moment. I see what looks like a scary head(similar to diablo from the pc game) with my eyes closed, but, it eventually goes away since I am trying to remain calm. I get to a point where I think I don't feel my body anymore and I start to kinda see some hands form, mostly kinda like pixeleted and it still needs more time. I am still hearing the noises at this point and see some squares colored half pink, half light red across my whole vision. At this point, I get nervous and start to control myself a bit and end up breaking out. Disappointed that I broke out because I was soooo close to WILDing and I haven't LD'd in over a month and a half, but, since I almost WILDed, at least I have an idea of what it feels like for next time. Definitely an interesting experience and this is probably the closest I've ever been to WILD. Kinda surprised that it took time since from people's experiences, it's pretty quick once you hit SP. Maybe I'll have similar luck tommorrow morning or possibly now assuming I can still relax. One thing to mention is that before I went into the odd dream, I was on the edge, because, I was sitting there and I could hear kids voice saying some stuff I couldn't understand and they felt like they were there, definitely interesting  ::D:

----------


## Jamal

Day 14: 2 failed attempts

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 18*

Before going to bed and when I woke up my cats were playing and talking, there was going on a party outside with the music loud and a lot of background noise.  There is no way you can WILD with that!!!

----------


## Connor23

Day 11: Fell asleep again

----------


## mrcogllrdo

Day 5: Attempted, but no such luck. I was also still tired, ha ha ha. I'll be trying again from like an hour from now though. Let's see what I can come up with, ha ha ha.

----------


## Mistborn

Day 11: Tried, but failed. Nothing happened as usual.

----------


## Jamal

Day: 15 failed attempt.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 19*

I felt my body really heavy and I could start to see hypnagogic hallucinations, but my damn fingers started to hurt badly and I could not continue.  It was a successful WILD... stupid fingers.

They also screwed me a possible WBTB+MILD too.  I woke up at 05:40 am and wrote down a dream and tried to attempt it (spend 30 min writing the dream, going to the bathroom and to drink water, but I could not focus on it due the insane pain on my FU... fingers.

----------


## Connor23

Day 12: i only got to sleep for 5 hours so i couldn't try

----------


## Squaddle

Day 22! Woke up, 5 30 am Did WBTB, lmao i just remembered the term, tried to wild, fell asleep, had an LD.... well it was me with the impression that I;ve had 2 nightmare straight for 2 days and im freaking sick of it, a dream repeating itself, very dark with something different each time, snapped out of it and became lucid... for a lil while but i havent had one in a week so this will help.

----------


## Zval537

Day 30: No attempt.
Day 31: Tried when I woke up in the morning, but didn't get up out of bed so I fell asleep again. Wow failing badly.

----------


## Mistborn

Day 12: I tried to WILD for about 45 minutes and at one point it felt as if I couldn't breathe. Otherwise it wasn't any more successful that usual.

----------


## BigFan

Tried yesterday but wasn't tired enough, kinda ironic since I only had 5hr of sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## Jamal

Day 16: felt beginning of SP, lost focus, fell asleep. Failed attempt.

----------


## Connor23

Day 13: I fell asleep

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 20*

No attempt, I was too tired.

----------


## Mistborn

Day 13: No attempt

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 21*

Attempted before going to be, but I think that I fell asleep in seconds!!!! 
I recalled eight dreams tonight I naturally woke up myself after almost every REM and attempted WILD after... however, I also had several FA.  I might have done one, but it might be a fake one (made in the dreamworld) so I do not count it  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

No luck WILDing, I did get some numbness that spread among my hands and body and heard some noises, but, nothing more  :tongue2:

----------


## Jamal

Day 16: Failed attempt, vivid dream.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 22* 

I had to wake up at 05:45 am to drive my wife work (ugh) so I did not even bother with WILD. Tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Connor23

Day 11 & 12: Fell asleep again!   :Sad:

----------


## Squaddle

Day 23,Woke up at 4 was having a half-dreaming state and trying to write dream down, woke up and feel back asleep
day 24 woke up at 5 and went back to bed

----------


## Jamal

Day 17: Failed attempt.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 23* 

Failed attempt, but I recognize I did not put a lot of effort on it.

----------


## Connor23

Day 13: Okay, now im getting really sick of falling asleep on a WBTB attempt and last night was no different so tonight im staying up longer

----------


## Squaddle

Day 25..... did i wake up?

----------


## Zval537

Day 32: Attempted when I woke up in the morning, couldn't because I was too awake. 
Day 33: No attempt.
Day 34: Can't seem to get myself out of bed -.-.
Day 35: Forgot to set alarm.
Day 36: Woke up by alarm clock, yeah! And then immediately didn't care for some reason and fell back asleep.

----------


## Jamal

Day 19: failed attempt again... Tried to FILD and felt mild signs of sp then dosed off.

----------


## Mistborn

Day 14-16: I was too busy to have time to WILD

----------


## AndresLD

Hey guys, i'm on WILD Project Phase 2, this morning was my first attempt and it was a successful one  :smiley: :

I went to bed at 11:30. I set up my CAN WILD alarm so that the last (fourth) beep went off at 4:30. I didn't wake up at any of the four CAN WILD alarms. However I did set my cellphone alarm to wake me up at 5:00. I woke up at 5:00, then instead of getting out of bed I played a game on my ipod for 15 minutes, then listened to music for another 15 minutes while on facebook (still on my ipod touch), and at 5:30 decided to go to sleep. Just like 4 of my other WILD's, by just intending to go to sleep, Sleep Paralysis set in, and I had a pretty long WILD, for about 10-15 minutes, which then ended but I chained it with a DEILD to another 10-15 minutes long lucid dream . 

Keep up the hard work, and have those WILD's comming  :smiley: 
You guys could also put your success rate on your signature  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 24*

Fell asleep while attempting. I woke up a couple of times and forgot to attempt.  I triggered a MILD though into a short lucid dream.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 26 woke up at 2:40 am.... too early to attempt woke up at 6 but that was too late.... someone gimme opinions here lol

----------


## Connor23

Day 14: Too tired to try

----------


## Mistborn

Day 17: No attempt

----------


## Squaddle

Day 27 woke up at 4-5? i fell asleep before i could even try....

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 25*
Too tired to attempt.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Hey folks! Who all has had success so far, and who all is close to succeeding?  :Shades wink:

----------


## PercyLucid

I succeed with two WILDs... now is time for the third one  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Awesome, good luck on the third WILD!  :Shades wink:

----------


## Squaddle

Day 28 I'm somewhat close last night wope up at 4 tried to wild and WBTB didnt wild but i had a ld or realzed i was dreaming then it was gone but its a good step to reclaiming my lucidity NO SUCCESS SO FAR LOl

----------


## Zval537

Day 37: no attempt. 
Day 38: No attempt,
Think my alarm is broken lol

----------


## Jamal

Day 20: Failed attempt.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 26*
Attempted before going to bed, fell asleep.  Attempted after writing a few dreams.  My body was checking with my mind if I was asleep.  I did not feel like embracing it so I just moved and looked forward to fall asleep.

----------


## Connor23

Day 15,16, and 17: Failures

----------


## Mistborn

Day 18 and 19: I tried to WILD during naps, but without success.

----------


## Zval537

Day 39: Woke up at 5AM finally, but my cat had other plans and didn't let me make an attempt.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Day 39: Woke up at 5AM finally, but my cat had other plans and didn't let me make an attempt.



XP Very humorous - keep up the attempts!

----------


## BigFan

No luck WILDing the last couple of days. Plan to wake up tonight and try to WILD  :tongue2:  Today was Day 67 for me  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 27*

I was in deep state of meditation.  I could see some HH but my wife asked me a few questions and disturbed me :S

At the middle of the night, I tried but fell asleep instantly.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 29 as usual if i dont manage to do good before i sleep i wont wake up I kinda fell asleep before i could finish my preparations chants, believe etc. didnt wake up at those WBTB/wild time

----------


## Mistborn

Day 20: I tried to WILD, but gave up after an hour

----------


## BigFan

Day 68: Woke up at 4am, went back to sleep and the rest is history  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 28*

Failed while before going to bed.  I woke up at night a couple of dreams and attempted WILD again.  The second time I attempted, I think I failed the WILD, however, I entered the dream completely lucid and completed one of the Tasks of the Year.  However, I felt to HH or SP, so I think it was a MILD.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 30 Fail never woke up GRR MUSY do it HARDER TRY MOE BELIEVE MOE

----------


## Jamal

Day 21: fail  :Sad:

----------


## Mistborn

Day 21: No attempt

----------


## BigFan

Day 69: Woke up at ~4am, put off alarm and went back to sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 29*

5 hours sleep only, I did not bother.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 31 Fail Didnt wak up felt like i didnt put enoug heffort

----------


## Zval537

Day 40: No attempt.
Day 41: Tried before bed, failed.

Trying harder tonight, been slacking for quite a while now.

----------


## ClearView

day(s) 2-9:

No luck.
Day 7 I was brought out of SP close to the dream state by the garage door opening.

-CV

----------


## Jamal

Day 22: Success!!! I attempted a WILD at around 11:00am because I went to bed at about 4:00 am. All I remember is feeling Sp and the next thing I know I'm dreaming in my bedroom. I pick up the Avatar DVD case and start changing around the images. I Walk away and all the sudden I'm on the street walking towards this blond girl that I vaguely recognize. I start making out with her. During the make out I forgot that I was dreaming.

Day 23: Success!!! I attempted a WILD at 6:00 in the morn and it was my cleanest attempt to date. I felt SP come on quick and just rode it out. I ended up coming outside of the void on a thin road surrounded by trees walking beside my friend Pat. To make sure I was indeed lucid I tried the finger through hand RC. It went part way through and I could feel the inside of my hand vividly. I decided also to try the hold nose and breath RC. It worked. "I'm gonna fly" I said out loud, ignoring my friend's illogical sentences. I decided to go for the low fly because I remembered it was supposed to be easier to maintain focus with. I ran forward and trying to fly like a bullet real low but ended up going a couple meters and hovering above the ground. I got up and decided to try to breath under water considering I never have before. I walked over to a river... After that the dream kinda faded and turned into a non-lucid about my friends and I accidentally destroying huge chunks of the world by breaking off parts of a 3D map that was in my dad's house. 

3 outta 23... now we're talking =)

----------


## Jamal

-

----------


## Clyde Machine

Congratulations, Jamal!  :Shades wink:

----------


## Jamal

Thanks =)

----------


## GameChef

I'm joining. Here's my first one from last night. (As written in journal)

May 20th, 2010 [12:30 - 6:20] - I attempted a WILD tonight. I set my alarm for 4:30 AM. I woke up and slammed my hand on the alarm clock and fell asleep shortly after that. I am going to place my alarm across the room tonight.

----------


## Squaddle

Jamal you gave me a boost this time I WILL dooo it!

day 32 fail woke up at 4 40 i unno why i even was in my room lawl.... haha and went back to sleep.... I WILL TRIUMPH TONIGHT>... you have my word

----------


## BigFan

Congrats Jamal  :smiley: 
Day 70- Not much luck last night :/

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Congrats Jamal! That's what i'm talking about, 2 back-to-back success days, awesome! Like Squaddle said, you gave me a boost too. I've finished phase 1, so i'm going to start phase 2 tonight, hopefully i'll start it with a bang.  ::D:

----------


## Jamal

Thanks all! I hope it keeps going like this xD

----------


## Squaddle

Someone clarify what phase 2 is lolololol? I just quit my game btw... need to put more focus into my pursuits=art/lding

----------


## Jamal

Day 24: Failed attempt but close... I remember feeling SP and next thing I'm in a dream but non lucid. I remember talking to a few DCs about LDing too.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 33 failed, but i got started i remember feeling uncomfortable, moved an fell asleep but i WBTB-ed and had an awesome LD lol woke up at 3 which is good taht i actually woke up and not at 5

----------


## ClearView

Day 10: No Success at all.

Tonight, I will think of Jamal, and he will aid me in my subconscious.

-CV

----------


## GameChef

I tried WILD and woke up at 4:30 AM got up and went right back to bed.  :Sad:  I tried in the after noon at 5:15 (4-5 hours sleep previous night) and got some success I think. The sensations were pretty intense with HH blobs. There were tunnels or light that kept going faster in my eyes. After this I think I stopped counting my breaths and lost interest I was so tired or something.

----------


## BigFan

Day 71- Not much success, didn't even wake up when the alarm sounded  :tongue2:  I did have what I believe is a LD. Not much control and I lost a good part of it, but, at least I caught some of it. It's the latest entry in my DJ. Link is in my sig  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Congrats Jamal!!!

*Day 30 and 31*

I had only five hours sleep due lack of time so I did not attempt.

----------


## ClearView

Day 11: Nothing.. only dreams.

-Cv

----------


## BigFan

Day 72- Didn't wake up on my alarm, so, no luck  :tongue2:

----------


## Squaddle

Day 34 fell asleep waiting to brush my teeth didnt even chant or prepare but i still wont up at 3 i WBTB but it wasnt enough to LD i need more effot and also to do it before sleep i tried to wild but i kinda got uncomfortable staying there... nothing happened so i fell asleep next time ill wild with the intention TO SLEEP so it will succeed like Jamal lol

----------


## GameChef

Nothing. I usually get up and move around a little bit then get back in bed and start counting my breathes. But my 4:30 alarm woke me up from a DILD lucid dream and I wrote the entire thing down and it woke me up a bit, but not enough. After writing, I laid back down and started counting but it always seems my mind is too tired and it wanders onto other things and I fall asleep. I need to keep aware while attempting.

----------


## Mistborn

Day 22-25: I was going to try to WILD a few times, but I always fell asleep before anything happened.

----------


## BigFan

Day 73- No luck WILDing since I didn't get up when alarm sounded  :tongue2:

----------


## Connor23

Say 18-22:All Failures but i did have my first induced lucid dream during that time. it was a  MILD just before going to sleep

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 32 and 33*

32: No attempt
33: My body started to test my mind, I was going to embrace but realized I had to wake up in and hour and a half so I just moved and fell asleep.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 35.... dude i tried posting for like 10 times why wont it freaking let me....

Woke up at 4 moved while wilding, failed

----------


## GameChef

I have no recollection of me waking up to my alarm, yet it says it went off... Weird.

----------


## Squaddle

Alarm clocks are peculiar existence..... <<<hahahaha

I mean sometimes It goes off and wake me up.. ( my watch) and it wont stop ringing.................. it will for like 5 minute if i dont touch ti for a while but it will kick every 5 minute... that happened to me and i couldnt sleep the whole 4 am, but for some reason if it doesnt wake up up... and in the morning when i wake up it doesnt ring... lol

----------


## BigFan

Day 74- No luck WILDing since I put off alarm and went back to sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## Jamal

Day 25: Failed attempt.

Day 26: Failed attempt.

----------


## Zval537

Day 42: No attempt.
Day 43: Tried before bed again, fail.
Day 44 Tried after waking up but gave up quite quickly.
Day 45: Tried going to bed and when waking up, minor auditory HH. 
Day 46: Failed attempts.
Bah, hate not waking up, before bed and after waking up aren't when I want to WILD. I blame alarm clocks on everything.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 36 fail woke up at 4 30 did WBTB but didnt wild, i tried but as usual couldnt stay still

----------


## GameChef

I only had 3 hours of sleep. No attempt.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 34*

No attempt.

----------


## GameChef

I lost internet yesterday and wasn't able to post.

6: I woke up and was going to try it and saw my entire family was up, at 4:30 AM... Wow... They were talking so I didn't attempt.

7: I heard my alarm and shut it off. I need more sleep. Only 2 weeks until summer, I'll have more success then.

----------


## Jamal

Day 25: failed attempt.
Day 26: failed attempt.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 35*

I felt body heavy, I was in deep state of meditation, but a chopper flew over our heads, people and cars on the street broke my trance. Failed.

----------


## Jamal

Day 27: failed attempt

----------


## Squaddle

37 I fel asleep early no preparation so no wake ups 38 I tried to get back on track but missed prime time by an hour.. and i was already tired from 5am so i didnt do anything but a lil WB and didnt write own. dream forgot a lot... next time i will write down even if im tired so i DON EVER FORGET!

----------


## GameChef

I woke up and forgot to wake up more. I attempted to WILD but fell asleep.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 39 woke up at 4-5? Wbtb a lil bit without effort went to sleep. Also in the morning I lay there at 6-6 20 I was dreaming but I felt my body and just thought I was imagining things... then I started to think of standing up and opening my house's door and jumping out of it visual wilding.... i saw that somewhere, well I tried it  and felt like my body swelled or my head as if im being pulled into a tunnel.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 36*

Fell asleep while attempting.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 40 went to sleep at 3 woke at 7 not much of a night.

----------


## Jamal

Day 30: Failed attempt (though I had a short DILD in which I was flying at about tree height)

----------


## GameChef

9: I did not wake up to alarm.

10: Friend was over, no attempt.

----------


## Jamal

Day 31: Success!
I remember waking up early in the morn and attempting a WILD. I started use Iadr's method, visualizing myself descending down and escalator. Next thing I remember my friend J and I were in the mall on the escalator (non-lucid) messing about with people. (IRL we go to the mall to do weird stunts) It was half house party half mall. This one party room had 25 cent cover charge. I a guy who seemed to be in charge of a band of about twelve people, who all did not have the 25 cent cover charge. "We should attack the room... there are 13 of us and 10 of them" I suggested. "We shall make for the room!" he commanded. We all started advancing toward the room (which involved going up one small flight of stairs and walking through a small hallway). Everyone ran into the room (except me, I chickened out and watched.) We got massacred. They captured my friend L and were gonna kill him. L freaked out and said "this is retarded", shook the people holding him off and stormed out. Everyone else from our group deserted the room. while walking away, I approached the leader and apologized for being so hyped about the plan. I split from the group and went down another escalator. I then starting to run through the mall on all fours like a dog for an audience of a couple past high school-mates who were going up an escalator. I eventually got to the wal-mart and started throwing shit, talking shit, etc. Some lady comes up to me and says "you can't talk to anyone else and you have to leave now." I complied and started walking toward the cashier. A couple thugs were "chirping" (for lack of a better word) us and I recognized them from the party room. We knew they were after us. The cashier dude was trying to get my name so I gave it then ran... J followed. We ran away from the entrance mall toward to side so we could take cover around the corner, knowing we would be followed. We looked for a place to go but couldn't think of anywhere... Desperation took over and I ended up realizing it was a dream. I instinctively flew up onto the roof (the building had now changed into an old looking house surrounded by trees.) Still afraid of being pursued I helped my friend up onto the roof. At this point I remember taking off of the roof and flying straight up into the air about 80 feet. The view was beyond amazing, but my flying control wasn't to great so I fell back down on the roof causing it to collapse and kill everyone inside. I think J fell too I'm not sure. for some reason even though the place had collapsed and everyone was dead, the building was still in perfect tact and now we weren't being pursued. We started doing some free-running. I was demonstrating how I could run up the wall and do crazy flips. We were walking around and I now noticed my friend J had turned into my friend P. I started rubbing my hands and the dream got super vivid and stable. I decided to keep practicing flying and to incorporate some "master of the universe" techniques. I attempted to fly onto the roof again, this time slowly. I lifted myself up half through mind power and half physical upper body strain. I noticed that if I was about to fall I could hold my weight up by pretending the air was a ledge and sustaining my weight on it with my hands. At this point I had a small realization that it's all in the belief. I decided to fully believe I could fly straight up with no physical strain. It succeeded. "wanna fly like a bird?" I asked P. "sure." So we took off flapping. I realized that when I flap like a bird, my arms wanted to go up but my legs didn't. I ended up more swimming thorugh water, noticing that my feet needed to push off of something. To achieve this I used the self-suspension method (making the air solid momentarily) with my feet. What happened was I began to gather a lot of momentum. The sights were amazing, the feeling was incredible. I remember flying over some industrial smoke stacks and thinking "that's interesting my mind came up with that". For the next couple minutes I was flying around trees, through trees, over buildings, etc. I then had an FA in which I began writing down my awesome LD... Then I woke.

4 out of 31 =D

----------


## PercyLucid

Lol dude... what is going on?  Every time I have a success, you too!!!!!  Good job!

Also, on most of my major lucid dreams (like my last Task of the Year lucid dream) I wake up myself or I just wake up in a false awakening and I write my dream down, and then, I wake up for real.'

Do you believe in Dream Sharing.  If you do, I have the feeling we can share our dreams easily... as we seem similar how we act in our dreams/lucids.  Are you natural too?

*Day 37*

SUCCESS!!!  I was a little tired when I went to bed and I was sure I was going to succeed (I always attempt WILDs before going to bed, works better for me the hard way... like everything else in real life, astral life or whatever lol

My body was heavier and heavier for every minute that passed.  My hearing vanished somehow and I could only hear like a buzz, a vibration.  I felt I was in deep meditation.  I started to hear babies cry, some of them cried loud, I also heard kids playing. I also heard some voices and some music.  I also heard like an explosion inside my head and I saw several flashes with my eye lids shut.  One flash was specially strong.  It suddenly became day and I was not longer in my bed, nor my house not even my hometown...  ::D:

----------


## Jamal

Lol grats Percy! I am open to shared dreaming but have never seen solid evidence. I would def be willing to experiment if you're interested! The only thing is that I don't LD super often but I'm hoping to change that!

----------


## Squaddle

day 41 i fell asleep before brushing my  teeth..... never woke up

----------


## Zval537

Day 49-51: No attempt.
Day 52: Tried, got decently far before bed, then fell asleep.

----------


## Jamal

Day 32: Failed attempt

----------


## Squaddle

Day 42 didnt wake up but had a LD

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 38*

Failed.

----------


## Jamal

Day 33: failed attempt. Note: I saw almost every single one of my dream signs and felt a little bit suspicious.

----------


## Ivi942

Well... the school year is finally over and I have more time on my hands, so I want to attempt this again  :smiley: 
Day 1: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...64#post1471364
Day 2: Went to sleep too late >_> Failed at waking up after 5 hours of sleep too. 

I seem to be better at attempting a wild before falling asleep than after 5 hours...
My goal right now is to share a dream with someone on this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...12#post1470412

----------


## Squaddle

day 43, god dammit im always failing lol, i remember dream but didnt wake up to wild, I got back from my curve down to no progress, this time its always gonna be up, no down

----------


## Jamal

Day 34: Success! I remember waking up at about five and attempting the WILD. Next thing I know I'm lucid outside in a city. I remember trying to fly forward with little success.. "I am the master of this universe" I told myself and flew a bit forward. I saw a group of people who were about to beat up some innocent girl. I willed them to disappear. For some reason this is all I remember... I know the dream was much longer and may have involved a lot of flying.

5 out of 34 =)

----------


## Squaddle

Day 44 I doze up... fail this time I'm gonna do all the things i need to do, and then doze up and sleep and attempt to wild. no, ill wild. I have to succeed today, it'll be the 45th. the half of the 90 days, there's nothing stopping me except me, I have to overcome myself.

----------


## Connor23

Day 18-32: FAIL... I have an issue with actually getting up because i'll sit up, turn the alarm off, then i'll just fall back into sleep

----------


## Jamal

Day 35: Failed attempt but again I feel like I may have had a semi-lucid DILD at some point during the night.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 39,40,*
Failed both days.  

On day 40th I reached the HH but lost concentration.  I triggered a MILD, became lucid and complete both ToTM!

----------


## Squaddle

Day 45 kinda forgot its 45th and i was supposed to do it ,woke up at 12 went to sleep at 11 and i think 3-4 i woke up, anyways Before i went to bed I think  i reached somewhere then it died down

----------


## Ivi942

Day 3, 4 and 5 - went to sleep too late, didn't get enough sleep etc.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 41*

Did not attempt.  Got another (short this time) lucid.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 46,FAiled. I'd like to consider this a success, at least getting an LD lol and being aware. i wokje up at 7 i try to wild to no avail i end up falling asleep having dream. realized im dreaming did al lsort of  epic things lol.

----------


## Zval537

Continuing on Day 53 once my new super-loud alarm clock arrives. Hehe.

----------


## Jamal

Day 35: No sleep, no luck.

----------


## Squaddle

day 47 never woke up took a a few to recall my dream... lawl

----------


## Ivi942

day 6: Staying up till morning does now work well for wilds  >_>

----------


## Jamal

Day 36: No attempt. In a non LD I got shot in the back lol.

----------


## Squaddle

In a non Lucid a couple while back I fell in to a mound while drawing, \/ shaped like this...... got crushed lmao but apparently i got revived somehow...

----------


## BigFan

Day 75-86: No luck with WILDing. Was too tired to attempt  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 42*

No attempt.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 43*

I was very tired I did not even cared about writing the dreams down (I have a good recall so I bet one of them and I still recalled most of it in the morning  ::D: )

----------


## Mistborn

Congratulations to those who've had successful WILDs  :smiley: 

Day 26-39 (I think): I was staying in the same room as my sister and I had to wake up at 6 every morning so I didn't attempt to WILD, but from now on I will start trying again

----------


## Squaddle

day 48 i do not wake up or remember a thing... i need to go back...

----------


## BigFan

Day 87-88: Woke up at alarm and went back to sleep, so, no WILDing  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 44*

I almost had two WILDs just right going to bed (as usual for me).  I was lying on my back and I started to see weird stuff... HH visual.  I did not wanted to fall asleep just yet and neither I wanted to fall asleep on my back, so I said, "No, no, no..." I turned and ended the WILD.  It was an almost by accident WILD.

I was lying down looking for the WILD.  I started to get severe vibrations.  My whole boy was vibrating and I heard noises, however, my lovely fingers decided to hurt once more.  I tried to ignore them (I've been all the day with finger pain, it was not a mental test) but the pain was greater and greater and I had to go to the bathroom and put my hands under warm water.  

I went back to bed and fell asleep without WILDing.  However, at the middle at the night I woke up, did not move and attempted  a DEILD.  It was a success, but I got a crappy lucid (below average my regular lucids) It will be posted this night.

----------


## Jamal

Day 36: Failed attempt.
Day 37: Failed attempt.
Day 38: Failed attempt.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 45*

I was in deep meditation stage but I forgot to WILD  ::lol::  I did not attempt during my wake ups in the middle of the night..

----------


## BigFan

Day 89- Woke up at alarm, planned to WILD, moved to my side and fell asleep, so, fail  :tongue2: 

One more day, hope to have some success tonight  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 46*

No attempt.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 49 I didnt wake up, had a crappy recall day 50 Recall back but still didnt wake up

----------


## Zval537

Day 53: Sort of attempted, failed.

----------


## Jamal

Day 39: no attempt

----------


## Squaddle

woke up at 5, forgot.... Man Im sick of not getting anything... going on the offensive!!!! Had a good dream tho. Day 51

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 47*

Too tired, just fell asleep.

----------


## Squaddle

day52  woke up @   4   try  b4 sleep   [email protected]  but  moved  had a       good,but unfulfilled  dream

----------


## BigFan

Day 90- No luck, woke up at alarm, stayed awake in bed a bit and tried to WILD. Felt some sensations but no dice  :tongue2: 
I'm finished with my 90 days so I plan to move to the other thread, although, I can say that my Day 1(or 91), I had an LD. Not a WILD though, but, still an LD  :Shades wink:

----------


## XeL

I'm picking this up today. I'm gonna start off by focusing on V-WILD, since I like to practice image streaming.  :smiley:

----------


## Squaddle

what's vwild

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 48*

For some reason I felt nervous and I could not concentrate.

----------


## XeL

Day 1: 4:50 hours of sleep before attempting. Result: Failed.  Felt great tickling sensations and a light but then I snapped out of it.





> what's vwild



Visualization WILD.

----------


## Jamal

Day 40-42: Failed attempts.

----------


## Squaddle

day 53,almost got somewher3

----------


## Starry

I think im going to start this tomorrow! Ive always wanted to do WILD, its great to have a whole thread devoted to getting one to wild, i love the 90 day approach  :Cheeky:  Here i come

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 49*
No attempt.

----------


## Zval537

Day 54-58: No attempt.

----------


## Squaddle

Day 54 woke 430   wild hi,wasnt in my norm position,already saw my hand with mind's eye...oddly hi was colored blue to the usual black and white but i broke it off

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 50*
Before going to bed, fell asleep.  After waking in the middle of the night, I could not get comfortable for WILD, not sure why but happened sometimes.

----------


## XeL

Day 2: Failed. Had a hard time falling asleep afterwards.

----------


## Starry

Day 1:

Had hard time falling asleep at 12:00 at night, woke up 5 hours later to alarm, got up, and then fell asleep about halfway through relaxation exercise. Woke up feeling sort of sore in some areas, but relaxed where i had finished the exercise (legs)

----------


## Jamal

Day 43: failed attempt.
Day 44: Looked at the clock it was 9, dozed off, had a crazy Toronado dream, recognized the dream sign, did a reality check, and had a nice DILD.

----------


## XeL

Day 3: Failed attempt.

----------


## Jay12341235

I'll try to start this too. Guys, the one time I WILDed ( I think that's what it was) I wasn't trying and I got 5 hours 15 minutes of sleep before hand. You need that much sleep to wake up in the REM stage. You will probably be much more successful if you get this much sleep! It worked for me at least. Happy dreaming!

----------


## Squaddle

d55 didnt prepare properly,train wreck

----------


## Starry

Day 2: No try, didn't awake with my alarm! Jeez, it was a 5 hour alarm too, plenty of time  :Cheeky:

----------


## Squaddle

d56 I woke up at 4, i believe in myself and have the confidence to remember and wake up after a dream now. I tried Wilding, was too cold and uncomfortable i did WBTB and then fell asleep no LD tho TODAY I WILL DOOOI T!!!

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 51-52-53*
*Success?*
No.
*What happened?*
Early bird wake up, no attempt.

----------


## Jamal

Day 45 - 46: Failed attempts.

----------


## Squaddle

d57 woke up but i couldnt wild. RARRR  this time i can do it

----------


## Starry

Day 3: woke up, promptly fell right back to sleep! Hmm, i guess i fall asleep quickly! On the other hand, im starting to remember my dreams better. I should now start doing a dream journal and adding in some reality checks! Yes, i can do it>>>!

----------


## Squaddle

d58 woke up at 4 30 tried to wild but i couldnt forgot to WBTB at 5 i tried almost there but it was really hot and got uncomfortable. fell asleep

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 54-58*
*Success?*
No
*What happened?*:
No attempts.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 59*
*Success?*
I guess
*What happened?*:
Woke up once at night, but attempted and succeeded a DEILD (which is WILD after all)

----------


## Squaddle

59-62 Didnt wake up

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 60*
*Success?*
Nope.
*What happened?*:
No attempt.

----------


## Squaddle

d 63 woke up via alarm. gettring back to waking uop at 4 i was stressed so i lost it. was too dazy forgot to do it and fell asleep

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 61*
*Success?*
Nope.
*What happened?*:
No attempt.  However, I recalled 6 dreams, 2 of them were lucid and one of them was one of the Tasks of the Year  ::muffin::

----------


## Squaddle

d64 I don't remember much

----------


## Squaddle

d 65 I had an LD>........ but never wojke up

----------


## Squaddle

D 65 It was hell I woke up at 3 It was so loving itchy I couldnt sleep for some reason... it literally was hell while I was laying there I was half asleep dreaming of playing Xenosaga and wandering around in an endless maze.... that added to my dilemma hell + 1  couldnt even WILD> and whatever clear WBTB i did was totally demolished as I lay there tortuously while my state of mind eat away any chance of logical thoughts.


And I'm not seeing much... did you guys quit wilding lolz?

----------


## Squaddle

66 ANOTHER irritating night...... dotn rememebr much never woke up//// /????EFFORT!!!

----------


## PercyLucid

*Day 64-66*
*Success?*
Nop.
*What happened?*
No attempt due insane busy week.

----------


## Squaddle

D 67 remember somewhat clearly but never woke up. I'm freezin this project, I need to cocnentrade on normal LDing. since wild isnt working at all.

----------


## Aledrea

Gonna start it tonight  :smiley:  I'll post how it went tomorrow.

----------


## AndresLD

Edge! It's awesome to see you're back!
We will be waiting for you in Phase 2  ::D:

----------

I would like to join this project. Maybe if I do this I'll get my first lucid dream. So are there any specific techniques we will be doing?

----------


## AndresLD

> I would like to join this project. Maybe if I do this I'll get my first lucid dream. So are there any specific techniques we will be doing?



You can try any WILDing method you want  :smiley: . My recommendation would be the "accidental" WILD to start. Wake up 4:30- or 5:00 hours after you go to sleep (via alarm preferably), then stay awake from half an hour to one hour. Go back to sleep, and repeat 5 or 10 times "I will notice the Sleep Paralysis Wave", after that just do the same thing you do every night when you go to sleep.

----------


## BooBu

Day 1 - unsuccesful - Tried, SP, felt asleep (Normall WILD)
Day 2 - unsuccesful - Tried, felt asleep (Normall WILD)
Day 3 - unsuccesful - Tried, SP, felt asleep (Normall WILD)
Day 4 - unsuccesful - Tried, felt asleep (Normall WILD)
Day 5 - unsuccesful - Someone called me before my wild practise -.-
Day 6 - unsuccesful - Tried, felt asleep (Normall WILD + DEILD)
Day 7 - unsuccesful - Tried, SP, felt asleep (Normall WILD + DEILD)

----------

O.K I'll try that out tonight.

----------


## Codename

Can i join in on this?

----------

*Day 1*
*Success?*
No
*What happened?:*
No attempts.

----------


## BooBu

Day 8 - unsuccesful - Tried, felt asleep (Normall WILD + DEILD)
Notes:
Gonna do FILD before WILD this time.
I got problem with savilla in DEILD
Reversed blinking works with 50% chance.

----------

Day 2
Success?
No
What happened?:
Fell asleep and tried to do a WILD without WBTB. Though I did have a very vivid dream.

----------


## BooBu

Day 9 - unsuccesful - Ill
Day 10 - unsuccesful - tried, SP, HI, and then I moved real body instead of dream one. (DEILD)

Notes: I think I got technique how to not swallow while DEILDing (just try hard to not swallow for these 10 seconds and after u fell sleep the urge will disapear)

----------


## BooBu

Day 11 - unsuccesful - tried, fell asleep. (DEILD)
Day 12 - unsuccesful - tried, fell asleep. (DEILD)
Notes: Need to read more about FILD and DEILD and get into habbit of walking up at 6:00am

----------


## BooBu

Day 13 - unsuccesful - tried, fell asleep. (DEILD)
Day 14 - unsuccesful - tried, fell asleep. (FILD)
Day 15 - unsuccesful - didnt tried

----------

Sorry I've been off for a few days.

Day 3
Success?
No.
What Happen?
No attempt.

----------


## BooBu

Day 16 - unsuccesful - didnt tried
Day 17 - unsuccesful - didnt tried
Day 18 - unsuccesful - didnt tried
Day 19 - unsuccesful - didnt tried
Day 20 - unsuccesful - didnt tried

waiting till school opens to get into habit

----------


## Connor23

Day ???- I know i havent been really updating this since i stopped attempting WILDs but i just woke up after a quick (unintentional) WILD!! It was crazy, i made no attempt it just happened. At first i had my eyes closed and then it felt like i was in the middle of the air, not really on anything and these really loud rushing noises in my ears, at first i was freaked out and when i tried to struggle i realised it was sleep paralysis. so i stayed with it about 20 seconds longer and the blackness unfolded into a strange dream where everyone was alphabet letters, it was short but i dont care. I FINALLY WILDed!

----------


## Wristblade56

hey, i think i'll join this. thanks for the idea!  :smiley: 

i'll start tonight.

----------

